# Gardening Chat Part 3



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home Ladies ....


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

KJ - you've got a bad case of powdery mildew!

PM is worst when the air is v humid and the roots are dry. It won't kill your plant quickly (it will if it happens year on year) . You need to give the plant a good watering. If its only affecting a few leaves you could remove them but you run the risk of spreading the fungal spores. Better really to keep the plant well watered for the rest of the season and feed it with a liquid feed once a week to try to help it fight back. in the autumn, cut it back and burn all the diseased bits. try to pick up any fallen leaves. Nest spring mulch the soil around the plant to help with water retention and try not to let the plant get too crowded so that air can pass through the stems and keep the air around the leaves drier. this year is going to be bad for Pm becasue we are having a dry summer with very humid air.

Hope that helps!

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, garden is looking good now with lots of veg and flowers !  Went to local Open Garden yesterday and came away with a couple of goodies.  I have so many plants in pots ready to go into the garden but I am still battling with the nettles which, although stunted by glyphosphate, will not die    

Hopefully will be able to plant up later in the year so it can all flower next year.  But I am a very impatient person !


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Apparently nettles hate having their tops chopped off. Try it and see if its the final straw!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have been !  And I spray twice a week with glyphosphate !!!!  they are like minature leafed nettles now but still growing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Pass then!!

One good thing is that nettles only grow on high nitrogen soil. So once they've gone it should be a growing plot!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

aha - I did not know that.  I went out and hoed the b*ggars earlier !  they look really sick   All yellowing and withered so I think they are losing the battle.  I'm not known for losing one !


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, have a quick question (hope you don't mind me bardging in) - we have lavender growing in our garden and DH's mum last year told us to chop it right down thus unabling it to grow back and flower this year - it grew back but didn't flower    Would  there be any obvious reason for this that you know of? Just wondering for next year.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

It might have been because you cut into the dead wood.  WIth lavender, i believe you should only cut back into green wood.  Hope it recovers.  xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ah that'll be it then as she told us to literally cut down to the earth thereabouts!  Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

you can do that with a buddleia !!!!!!!  not much will kill one of those off !


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Re the lavender - if its come back after such a severe haircut it should flower next year. what you want to do is nothing until about March next year and then give it a good haircut but only cut it so that you can still see some green below where you're cutting. Give it a bit of food (miracle grow/fish blood & Bone/growmore) and it should flower. It probably didn't flower this year because the new shoots weren't mature enough after such a haircut!

Just wanted to tell you that my new fave plant are all my lillies. wish we had smelly websites! And had my first two cherry toms today MMMMMMM!

Cathy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

When our lavender flowers next year I'll get to take all the credit    DH will be very sore faced   

Thanks ladies


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Have we all gone veggie mad? No ones talked on here for ages!

Well - just wanted to say went to Great Dixter last Sat and saw the exotic garden - oh boy! Dahlias like dinner plates and enough verbena bonariensis for us all with some to spare! Not to mention the cannas, yuccas, aeoniums...... and the lushious Fergus Garrett!

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wondered what happened to all the girls taking their RHS General in March - you must know the results by now.

Do tell.....


Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Cathy - This thread has gone rather quiet - I will post more often 

I am ashamed to admit that, due to neglect, many of my greenhouse contents are crispy now   This happened to me last year - a few hot days and forgetting to water, and you lost the lot.  My chillis are still green though even though the leaves are wilted badly.  I have saved some things and I can take cuttings again and overwinter them but I am mighty angry with myself   I was given some variegated osteospernum cuttings which were doing sooooo well, but which have now all perished.  

Gutted
Jennifer xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Not quite gardening - well maybe it is - cactus - anyone know about when and how to water them?  I have some that I've not watered for 6 months but the earth is so dry it may as well be stone or clay now!  Don't want them to die cause they are wonderful and in the past I have watered cactus very slightly and its killed them!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Nicki
- The woman in the charity shop where i bought a cactus for dd told me to put in water for a couple of minutes to slightly dampen the roots - I haven't tried it yet so if your little spiky friend doesn't survive im very sorry 

My garden is like a jungle - its wet here in the NW and it seems as tho everything went mad - I have been cutting the bushes back and now they all look like they have bad haircuts   but i have had loads of lovely roses - i keep putting old bananas and  skins and teabags on the roots 

By the way does anyone know if milk thistle should be cut back in Autumn - mine is looking very tatty 

Anyway bye for now
Casey


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Casey sorry to be an idiot but do you mean take the enitre thing out the pot and dunk the bottom in water even if you cannot see any roots?


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nikki

This might seem like an obvious question, but is your cactus in the right soil?  It should be quite quite free draining, (such as gritty or sandy) in order to prevent it getting waterlogged - and make sure there's a hole in the bottom of the post to ensure any water can drain.  It's just when you say the soil is almost like clay or stone, it seems to me that the soil may be too 'heavy'.  Ideally you should have watered it daily over the summer - especially if they're in a warm room, and then during the winter this can almost stop to monthly. 

Hope your plant stays happy!  

Claire
x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Just wanted to ask where is everyone?
im very happy with my garden at the mo - my dh has just ;aid a new path and patio and ive been weeding and cutting back on loads of old growth - ive also shifted afew bushes that were too congested - and threw an old hydrangea away - don't know why but they always remind me of old ladies  

come back all you green fingers  

caseyx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Casey,

Im here!  . Trying to tidy up the garden but the weather keeps defeating me! I'ts looked really good this year but alwasy room for a few more plants!!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Crikey - I haven't been onthis thread for ages  

I am going to be moving back to Berkshire coz of my dps job .... I have mixed feelings about it but the one good thing is.............  I get a new garden to plan 

I may lose my greenie


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hurrayyyyyyy!!! the greenies are back - 

i no cathy the weather is awful isn't it - and its supposed to be torrential for the next 2 weeks - all this rain is bringing the slugs you should have seen the size of one on the path the other night - a good 4" - ive got frogs and they usually keep the slugs at bay - but this one was the daddy slug (looked a bit like ray winstone) only joking i love ray winstone   

ive got loads of jobs to do such as cleaning greenhouse, sorting old pots and baskets etc - and i still ahven't planted my bulbs yet  altho ive still got roses, sunflowers, chysanths and dahlias in bloom

jennifer - how lovely to have a new garden to plan - you should start collecting your seeds now - and in your condition -you can get dh to do all the heavy work  

can i just ask do passion flowers flower in their 1st season and do they die back in winter 

anyway im glad to see there are still some die hard greenies left amongst us
casey


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Green fingered girlies - where are you ? - are you all in hibernation for the winter - maybe im made of harder stuff as ive been out there and had a really good clean up and im going to start preparing for the soil & tidying and pruning ready for ally my spring planting 

come back greenies - i miss you  
caseyxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi there Casey!

Can I be a new greenie? (Although that does sound less than lovely  )  I volunteer in a local national trust garden and spend lots of time looking after the pelargonium collection.  Any qs on pels, I'm ya woman  

I am in the process of landscaping a new garden with the help of one of my NT friends.  Very exciting... lots of lovely new plants.  I am currently delighting over hellebores.  Hadn't come across them before this year, but they're lurvely.  Just planted 8 in front garden  

Anyway, just to say hello, and you're not the only one out in the garden - although it was VVV cold today  
Love,
Jen


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi custard - course you can join in - but it might just be you and me till the other 'greenies' get out and about in their gardens

you sound like a 'proper' gardener   - i just mess about really  
Ive spent the last couple of weeks making compost - my home-made garden stuff was quite slimy and yucky so ive been to the local riding stables and got bags of straw/manure and i may have to mix some bought compost - my soil is quite poor full of stones and noyt very good at drainage - but im working on it  

I have to keep stopping myself from racing ahead really as the weather is quite mild here but i am going to sow my sweet peas this week - haven't tried hellebores but i might pop down to garden centre and get a few to brighten things up - are they a perennial ? 

anyway speak to you soon - happy landscaping 
caseyxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi there Casey,

You sound quite 'proper' as well!!!  Top of my to do list is to get some straw to fix my compost.  That's the problem with only having grass at the mo.  It makes yuk compost  

Yes hellebores are perennial.  Lots of lovely colours from white through pinks and even dark chocolatey colours.  Lovely  

Lots of sympathy with the poor drainage.  My soil is very heavy clay so when we re-landscape we are going to have to dig in lots of sand and grit and compost to try to improve it a bit.  Mmmmm sweet peas. Fabby!  We can start to think about summer already    One of the best bits about getting out and about in the garden  

Whereabouts are you that it is so mild?  I am in somerset and although it is fantastically sunny at the mo it is vvvv cold.  Lots of frost  

Cheerio for now.  Happy composting!!

Jen


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just popped in to say hi!  

Sorry i haven't been around much lately. Did IVf in November and now I'm 13 weeks with twinnines!

Did try to do a bit a couple of weeks ago and made myself a bit sicky so I think it may be a lean year in the garden!

I'll try to keep popping in here though (thats when I'm not on the twinnies board trying to pick up top tips!)

Cathy


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Cathy,

Lots of luck    How about some nice houseplants to talk to in the meantime?   Congratulations!

Love, Jen


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hello ladies

can i also join in plse? i have never bothered about gardening up until we moved into our new house about 6 months ago. i even have a little garden patch going!! hope to gets loads of tips from you professionals!!  

love, tootie


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Tootie!

I am certainly not professional, but willing to give tips if I can    What type of stuff do you like to grow?  How much space have you got?

Good luck!

Jen


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi tootie - welcome to the 'greenies'  

Cathy - great news on your twins !!!!!!!!!!!! you take it nice and easy - get dh to do all the work and you do some 'creative directing'  

hi custard - im in the NW - it was mild but has been really frosty the last few nights so the ground is quite hard and i daren't think about planting seeds etc - im still working on the compost tho  

caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hello ladies!

jen - i have a veggie patch which is 2.5metres x 1.5 metres. so far i have lettuce, cherry tomatoes, spring onions and green peppers growing in there. i was totally excited when they first started flowering because this was my first time ever with my own veggie patch! 
in my garden i have a variety of trees and flowers. have to think really hard what all the names are  

do you ladies always make your own compost?

love
tootie


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi custard

I have far too many houseplants for my own good! Don't encourage me to get any more! 

Went to get our seed potatoes on Sunday from Ryton Gardens. they have Potato day once a year in January. There are over 150 varieties on sale and they sell them by the tuber so you can just buy one of each if you want!! We bought Charlotte, Cara, Sante and Pink Fur Apple (our faves) so I shall be directing DH soon on correct chitting methods!!

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

With the weather being so gorgeous today I had to pop in to this thread to say  

I didn't get around to doing an autumn/winter tidy up - the garden is a right mess and our house is on the market - Its a big garden so should be a selling point but it is a right state - I still have 6ft dried old sweetcorn plants in the ground !!!!!!!!!

I am going to get out there today and at least remove the old veggies (I also have beetroot the size of small melons now )  that are making the beds look untidy.  Then, if this sunny weather continues through the week, I will try to do the rest of the tidy up 

Getting all excited about a new season of growing but as we will be moving in the middle of it (we hope) then I don't want to do too much.

Jennifer xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Oooh lots of greenies out and about   !!!

Hi all!  

Jennifer - I totally sympathise with the whole moving and not wanting to put lots of effort into the garden, but also wanting it to look nice etc...  I was in that position twice in the last 3 years and it sucks    My only suggestion is to take lots of cuttings and put them in nice pots and then you can take them with you to the new place and you already have lots of lovely plants for the new garden!  We have been carrying a passion flower around the last 2 moves with us and it seems to have survived, but we really must choose a new permanent position for it now as I am NEVER moving house ever again  

Cathy - sorry    I keep telling myself I can't have any new houseplants either, but then fall for something new!!!  If you really must then what about a tiny seedling orchid?  I bought one from Writhlington school (a local place with some serious orchid expertise - they sell their plants at Bicton Park and the Eden project!) and it is the size of a small sample vial and won't flower for 3 years - very slow growing - but worth the wait....  This may be old advice, but I hadn't heard it.... save egg cartons to use for chitting seed potatoes.  Don't mean to be patronising, but I thought it was a great suggestion that I hadn't come across before!

Tootie - Wow    lots of amazing things growing!!!  Do you have a heated greenhouse then?  Or are you somewhere exotic and warm?  I have some broadbeans showing leaves, but they are in a heated propagator!  It's too cold here for much else!

Casey - Yup, ground's hard down here too!!  Will do some pruning tomorrow and you have inspired me to attack the pile of stuff waiting to be shredded and mixed with the compost.  Better get at it first thing  

Have fun gardening!

Love,
Jen


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hello ladies!

jen - i live in south africa and its summer here at the moment so everything is growing well. have not as yet had a winter with my veggie patch - so we will see this year if i manage to grow anything ! you have made me think about growing some broadbeans next...  
think i will have to take out the cherry tomatoes, they are starting to drive me nuts. just suddenly growing like mad and i definitely cant eat them all!

love
tootie


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello gardening ladies ,
Can anyone tell me is it advisable to use a scarrifier ( dont think thats how you spell it , but i'm sure you'll know what i mean ) on my lawn at this time of the year ?
Thanks 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

wow more and more greenies    

Freespirit - best to wait until the frosts are past - walking on frosty lawn causes damage and so would scarifying, raking etc

Im off to buy seed potatoes too - never grown them before but i had tomatoes and beans last year so here goes  

ive bought lots of poppies seeds as i think ill be away a fair bit this year so i want 
flowers which are pretty hardy and drought resistant 

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

for the advice Casey 
Freespirit
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All!

Tootie - wow!  Well, the sun in South Africa would certainly explain your delicious sounding veg patch!!!  Are you going to make something from all of your excess tomatoes?  Perhaps you could turn them into a big batch of pasta sauce and freeze?  I wish I could say my garden was so productive right now    The broad beans are all up no and some have real leaves.  Lookin' good!!

Casey - you've inspired me.  I have spent the last two days digging over my compost heaps.  It really needed doing as we had not mixed our grass clippings in very well... pheweee!  It stank!!! Yuck!  Anyway, it is now safely mixed in with some more woody material and I will dig over again in a fortnight.  Have you tried buying composting worms to add to your heap?  I looked at some on wigglywigglers.co.uk but they are quite expensive.

I have booked a rotovator and turf cutter for half term, so everyone must keep fingers crossed that it stays dry for a little bit longer.  I am going to put in some raised beds at the far end of the garden for growing all of our veg.  In fact I am off in a bit to start planting some stuff in the greenhouse as it has just had all the glass replaced and looks fantastic    Can't wait for the first harvest!!!

Happy gardening!
Jen


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i've been a slacker on this board for ages  can feel the tingle of spring around the corner and i'm chomping at the bit. we are hopefully getting my neighbours greenhouse in a couple of months (if we can take it apart easily  looking forward to that 

i have a question...i want to grow mushrooms and i've seen those mushroom box kits at the garden centre. has anyone used them, how do they work? do you just get one crop from them and chuck it away or do they last for a long time, with repeated crops? or are there better ways of growing mushrooms?

ta for any enlightenment 

kj x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

custard - no i haven't used compost worms but i have tried an accelarator 

kj - sorry got no idea about mushrooms but good luck

ive been to garden centre today and bought some summer bulbs, hellebores, delphiniums and seed potatoes and garlic bulbs - oh ets and a blueberry bush 
also got my potting compost and i am going to make up a herb planter as a leaving pressie for my friend at work - the weather seems to have turned milder but i have read that we are in for a very rainy couple of weeks 
by the way does anyone know where i can get  nemaslug ? or has anyone tried it

thanks
caseyxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Casey!

No idea on nemaslug, but I will ask at Stourhead tomorrow - I'm sure someone will know.  PLEASE don't tell me we are in for rain   I have the rotavator booked so I need it to be dry next week.  Bother!!!  

Sorry kj - no idea on mushrooms either!!

Have fun with all that planting Casey  

Love,
Jen


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I went to the garden centre today   I got a bag of seed potatoes but if I struggle to get them in I will ask ds or dp to do it for me - Then at least we will have some lovely new potatoes before we move.  That got me going so I went through my seed box to see what else is quick that I might benefit from before we move 

I had said I wouldn't do veggies this year as it might be a bit much work but now the sun is shining and Spring is just around the corner, I just can't help myself 

Happy Gardening everyone


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi KJ,

I think the polystyrene mushroom boxes are a 1 hit wonder, but I've never tried them.

Those impregnated logs are suppposed to be very good and last a good 6 months I gather. They tend to be interesteing mushrooms too! (no not THAT interesting!) I think you can get them in the organic gardening catalogue.

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks cathy- i have bought one of those boxes anyway - was only  £5 so thought it wouldnt hurt to give it a go for fun...says on the box you can get several 'flushes' so we'll see how long it goes for. am gonna wait till the warmer weather tho...not long now!! will have look for this log thing in the catalogues

kj x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone
gosh i have been sooo busy - ive planted 2 spring pots, 1 herb planter, all my sweet pea seeds, put potatoes out for chitting, planted hellebore and a cabbage type pla nt, sorted out all my old pots, transferred my plug plants of lobelia and dianaphus into pots, planted begonia bulbs and put them in cold frame and turned and mixed my compost ( again) -Ive also bought lots of summer flowering bulbs and seeds - 

Does anybody know when delphinium plants can be planted out ? oh yes and im still looking for nemaslug - i found a site called www.greengardener.co.uk but it wont let me place an order   

anyway hope you are all ok and the sun is shining on you  

love caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Blimey Casey !!!  You have been busy !  I must get around to clearing my greenie out so I can start off my sweet peas - which are my favourite 

I have got my seed spuds and shallot bulbs but I have loads of seeds left over from last year so am going to go through them and use them up before I buy more.... (yeah right, well, thats what I tell myself now )  

 Does anyone have any variegated osteospernum (think they are also called African Daisy) that they would like to send me a couple of cuttings of please   Someone gave me some last year and I am horrified to admit that they died having dried out over winter in my greenhouse while I was being poorly    I would be very grateful and of course am happy to pay


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Casey - you are putting us to shame!!!  VERY impressive    As far as I am aware, as delphiniums are hardy, they ought to be alright.  If you want to be sure though, you might be best to wait until the soil is consistently over 5oC as at that temperature roots will grow and the plant will get well established.  I love delphiniums they are great!

Jennifer - most seeds are fine year to year, but parsnips are unusual in that they don't store at all well and only germinate with any reliability the year you buy them.  So if you have any lurking put the in the bin    We got a list of seeds and how long they last at my course the other week.  Is there anyway I could scan it and post it somewhere?  If not I am happy to email a scanned copy to anyone who wants one.  It is quite handy as I tend to store last year's packets and then forget to use them.  I must do better at using stuff up!!!

KJ - loads of luck with the mushrooms and let us know how you get on - I'm intrigued and always looking to try something new  

I have not been in my garden much this week, although I have been checking on my broadbeans which are now about 5 - 10 cm tall.  I also have lots of tomatoes, cabbage and chillies in the propagator, so I check in on them every other day!  The main job this week has been to get the re-landscaping underway.  We have hired a team of guys to break up and remove what we have at the moment and move some earth around!  Then they are going to lay a new patio for us, so we chose some slabs this morning and I am now really excited about it.  We have nearly finished the inside of the house (there was a LOT of diy to be done!) so it is great to be moving outside.

Hope you are all well and enjoy the last of this nice weather... rain is inevitably on the way!

Love,
Jen


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Casey - ring the greengardener man! He's great. I always get to speak to him when I ring and he makes sure you're buying just the right thing in the right quantity. Think he was the original before all the flashy packaging companies!! Sounds like he operates out of his shed but the service is great.

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Grass seed question - How soon can I chuck grass seed down on my bald patches ()  I have large areas to do and the lawn looks [email protected] - I am sure its putting potential buyers off my house 

Who is the Greengardener Man  ?


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls 
who is the green gardener man and how can i ring him ?

If the weather is mild and wet then its ok to plant grass seed BUT frost will probaberly kill it before its established - amybe better to wait or why not try the stepping stone flags or round circular logs and cover them up 

bye for now]
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Casey - There are quite large areas of damage where the chickens have scratched and where we had the pool last summer - a whole patio might cover them up though   I might wait a few more weeks, study the weather forecast and do it when there is a warm spell coming.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am a wally - I threw down my grass seed in the vain hope that spring was around the corner and 5 days on it has snowed on it  

I was warned


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Ooops!

Work has started on our patio, but I think it will be a little while before it is warm enough and dry enough for us to dig up our law and build our raised vegetable beds!!!

Meantime I'm staying in the warm and talking to my tomato seedlings  

Love,
Jen


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Gardening friends...

Just after a bit of sympathy really...  I was all set to spend yesterday in the greenhouse, setting up some new staging and a new propagator and then sowing lots of exciting seeds, but I bashed my foot as I was going into the living room and it turns out I have broken my toe    I had to go and have it x-rayed, but the said there is nothing they could do about it, I just have to be patient and wait for it to get better.  In the meantime, I can't really walk, so the greenhouse is out of my range.  Grrrr. I'm so fed up.  I wanted to get so much done yesterday, and I am away next weekend, so it is now a fortnight before these little babies will get planted.

Anyway, enough ranting.  What are you lot up to?  The weather was lovely this weekend, so someone must have been in the garden...

Love,
Jen


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh custard 
I have only just seen your post - you poor thing !!!!!!!!!!!! How is your toe now i hope its healing you must feel so frustrated   
the weather here has been awful all week - rain wind hail snow sleet V cold 
but this weekend it seems to have picked up so maybe spring is finally arriving - 
I tidied the garden yesterday - hoed and raked the beds and scattered the compost about I also raked and fed the lawn dh put seed down and wouldn't listen when i said the birds would eat it so im going to wait to be proved right   and i planted my first potatoes   I am hoping to plant some seeds today 
anyway hope evryone is ok and custard has a speedy recovery
love caseyxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hiya Casey!

Yes, recovery has been surprisingly speedy.  I was laid up for the Sunday and Monday and then went back to school and hobbled around for the rest of the week.  This week it has been fine and there has only been a bit of a twinge when I bend my toes too much!  The weather has been fabulous here today and yesterday, so we hired a turf cutter and have ripped up all the turf in the back half of the garden.  I have taken down the old greenhouse staging and replaced it and generally done lots of potting on and seed sowing.  I bought a new thermostatted heated propagator the other week so it is now set up in the greenhouse and full of seeds!!! Yay!!

Next week we will build the frames for our vegetable beds and hopefully I might start to plant potatoes etc...

How are all of your gardens coming along?
Love,
Jen


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Greenies!!  Are you all too busy being out in your gardens now??  We have spent a wet weekend using an electric breaker to dig up a concrete path and some old walls.  Felt v macho using it      Unfortunately as a result of all of the rain the garden now looks awful - just a big mud bath!!!  May it dry out so that I can get out and re-lay turf over the old path.  It will transform it.

I still haven't got my veg beds built, so the onion sets potatoes and lots of seeds are still firmly in the greenhouse.  When do you think is the latest for the onions and potatoes?

Love to all - let us know what you are up to  

Cheers!
Jen


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hiya custard 
ive been in the garden this week - ive set my potatoes and potted carrot and tomato seeds - i need to do onions and parsnips too I know im behind but i reckon the weather was so cold the last few weeks it didn't make much difference 

I ve also put in some summer flowering bulbs eg lilies, heliopsis and irises and some little ones for the front of the border ( can remember their name ) and and started off lots of seedlings - echinacae, cosmos, nicotinae, helipterum and dahlia and more sweet peas 
I had a go at re- seeding my lawn but cant keep dd & freinds and the dog off it long enough for the seed to set. I went to a car bootie today and got some nice primulas and alpines/

Dont worry about the mud bath - it will all come together and im sure it will look stunning at the end 
love caseyxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all you fab green fingerd ladies!

I hope you don't mind me crashing in here  

I am hopeless and clueless when it comes to all matters garden like so please forgive my ignorance  

Two years ago I sorted out my garden and was happy with the results but there is a small patch on the edge of my lawn where no grass will grow. It is in the shade and always damp! My question is what should I do there?

I don't want to put more grass down as I have done this two years in a row with no luck.
I could turn it in to a boarder but what could I plant there that will like shade and wet? 
Or I would also like to build up a bit of a rockery but would the plants survive the shad and wet?
Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi lilly and welcome to the freenies

if you watch gardeners world on friday - monty don is planting a 'shade garden' and you should get lots of ideas - failing that hostas like the shade and anything woodlandy such as lily of the valley  - or have you thought about a small water feature and a rockey around it - you wont need so many plants then 
good luck
caseyxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Can I join you girls?

Have a 85' south west facing garden, just mown the lawn, got rid of the excess pile of wood, old trees etc and now have a lovely canvas to work with-am so excited 

Will be getting a greenhouse by the end of the month, buying railway sleepers for our raised garden vegetable and flower beds, have great problems with clay in our area....

Have downloaded heaps of info for organic vegetable growing from the web today (meant to be working  ) nearly time to head off for the day and the most thing am looking forward to is sitting in the back garden with the cats when we get home and daydream where everything is going to be planted

Good to have something to look forward to again-roll on summer 

Larkles

x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Larkles 
welcome to greenies - your plans for your garden do sound exciting - is it a big garden ? i would love to grow lots of organicveggies but we dont have the space - i have planted potatoes, carrots and parsnips and garlic tho in containers 

i did lots of planting of seeds and seedlings yesterday - i know its too early for summer bedding but i was running out of space in my little greenhouse so i have planted up some baskets with geraniums, pertunia, lobelia and fuschia and i'll keep them covered at night - it was lovely to get out into the garden in the sunshine and spend a few hours pottering away    

anyway hope you're all ok and keeping busy out there  
love casey xxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Casey

Thanks for the welcome!

Lovely day yesterday at a garden centre we have found off the beaten track, found those half oak barrells that used to be used for whiskey distellery, 2 for £20-bargain, so the rhodendrean has been replanted and my never ending fushias in the other one. Sweetpeas are still on the window cill waiting to be planted, lobelia and pansys on the front wall! So all going well. Today it's clean up the bbq time-ugh!

Larkles
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya just popping in to ask for some suggestions....
want some 'smelly' plants in my garden this year, anyone got any ideas?

only ones i can think of is honeysuckle, thats about it!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

ceri- oooh trying to think................ rm what about nicotina, geranium, roses, night scented stock - can't think of any more just now but if i do ill post again 

larkles - im dead jealous about your half barrels ive been looking everywhere for some but they are too expensive - i did buy two old chimney pots the other day for £10 each so that was a bargain 

well im going to get out again today and weed my borders and plant some clematis - i planted my sweet peas out yesterday and sowed some more as well some sunflowers and asters - ive also bought an enormous climbing frame for dd and i know it will wreck my lawn but i s'pose in about 5 years time ill get my garden   

bye for now greenies
love caseyxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

cheers casey for that will have a snoop down the garden centre tomorrow. 
will stick your suggestions into google, see what else comes up, cheers again!
(just hope it doesnt rain tomorrow so i can get in the garden)

ceri x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Ceri - Get lots of night scented stock !  Its my favourite plant for scent - I use it everywhere   You grow it from seed - I just buy lots of packs and scatter the seeds between all my plants in the garden and see what comes up !  But I am a bit of a haphazard gardener 

Gardeners World tonight is about gardening on a budget - Particularly useful for us lot that are saving or still paying for tx I thought 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

cheers jennifer, will definately get some. have finished the decking now, power washed all the patio etc, done all the major jobs, just need to tweek things here and there, and its all done....wa-hay!
ceri x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Well ceri, I'm feeling a bit jealous of that all done feeling!!!!  We are in the middle of a massive relandscape of the garden.  It is going well but neither me nor my DH have enough time to really move things on, so in the meantime it is still quite a mudbath!  I spent all day yesterday repotting cosmos and sweetpeas etc... as well as planting out a herb bed by the back door.  My DH dug over the 3 new veg beds and we planted out cabbages and broad beans, but there is still so much to do!!!  It's that time of year isn't it?  Ahhh well, if I spent less time here and more time in the garden doing it.....

Speak to you all soon,
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

jen... sounds like a big job but am sure it'll be gorge when its done. will be well worth it when its done. hope the weather holds up for us!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Yup, me too!!!  In fact I need nice weather at the weekend for my birthday party... we want to do a bbq if at all possible!!!  A bit optimistic methinks 

Btw I too love night scented stocks!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

jen... just get dh to stand over the bbq with the brolly and ask him nicely to bring the food in when its done! (thats whilst youre in charge of the wine bottle entertaining the guests!) 
ps happy birthday jen, hope its a good un hun x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

ps have blown ya some bubbles for ya birthday! x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Cheers ceri!!!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Ladies,

May I join you? I have only just discovered this gardening thread - however if you saw my garden you would probably tell me that I could not join!

Late last summer we got a puppy - Dyson - a doberman labrador cross and to say that my garden has suffered would be the understatement of the year. The lawn no longer exists! We are about to embark on a major project of dividing it up into sections. The poor little boy is going to be sooo upset when he finds out that his play area is going to be restricted!! Still, he gets two long walks everyday so he can't complain!

Helen
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All

Ceri we are just in process of putting up an arbour, with one plant on either side in square pots with star jasmine, it's a wonderful heady scent especially in the late evenings, can't wait for it to finished-if I can get to sit on it is another matter with all the cats 

Hi Helen, I think you would've said the same about my garden if you saw it to start with!! We have however been taking staged photos to see the "before and after" should be interesting!

Jen, sorry missed your birthday, hope you had a good one. 

Garden beds still not there yet, hopefully this weekend can get the sleepers in-weather permitting-typical rain forecasted. I have just put all the sweetpeas in the garden beds with trellis behind, have celery seeds on my windowcills and Butternut Squash by the bucket loads! DH said don't go through the compost bin as he had thrown out a lot of veges that were growing in our vegetable box in the kitchen-so what do I do??   Straight to the compost bin and delve out the seeds of the squash, plonk them in the little pots and this morning I have about 20 seedlings pushing their way out-whoppee! so pleased 

I love being in the garden, so peaceful. Greenhouse being ordered/delivered next week-now that is what I am really excited about! Little things please little minds  but keeps the strain off everything else going on in our lives

Take care

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all can I join you?

Havign spend 3 hours repotting my little seedlings this week i've not got brown (nearly green) fingers.

Jen - A green house - I'm so jealous. All i have room for is my little plastic 3 shelve thingy. Hope the wind doesn't blow it over again this year  

I love sented stock too. Am toying with the idea of getting a sented climber to put on the fensh near our patio set. trouble is its quite shady round there so I'm not sure what will grow. Currently have a Camilia that is doing ok nearby so I might just get another to add colour. 

Hope the rain holds off this weekend!

Deb


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Beaker  

Due to the unexpected wage for this month I have gone ahead and ordered it online-it's 8' x 6' has flooring, downpipes for collecting my rainwater for my vegetable beds, opening vents and fold downable shelves for £449.00 thought that was very good, unfortunately it won't be delivered tomorrow-wishful thinking  dh still has to put down the concrete slabs, run a water and electricity cable down to it too-this is going to be great  hope am not rubbing it in too much!

Also have clematis in a shady part of the garden growing up the fence,does quite well there but put sweet peas on other side as don't think they like the shade too much? please correct me if am wrong

Larkles
x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Larkles

You are going to looove your greenhouse. Mine is my little sanctuary. It may be old and suffering from a few cracks and a missing pane but in my eyes its perfect and I can spend hours in there doing more or less nothing. What is even better is that now we have a pair of resident slow worms. There is a girl slow worm who has lived inthere for a couple of years. Anyway last week we were clearing away some rubble and a found a male slow worm. He was very cold so I put him in the green house. Well now the two are permanently entwined - fingers crossed there may be little ones soon!

Helen
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Aaww that's so sweet Helen about the slow worms...  I would do the same!!

I know I will love it as I've been wanting one for years but dh has only just started to get serious about digging the garden up-full of clay where we are and hard yakka

Shame am working tomorrow as think that it's going to be the nicest day of the weekend

Take care
Jen
x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all 
just come in out of the garden after a few hours hard weeding - trouble is i couldn't remeber if i'd planted some plants in certain places so ive probably left a few weeds behind by mistake   there's one that pops up everywhere with a big long sucker root and i just cant seem to get rid of it - tried that paint on weedkiller stuff but this thing seems to be invincible unless im on my hands and knees and attcking it with a trowel   
im hoping to get out there again tomorrow to pot up my seedlings and sow a few seeds - my tulips are really late tho so im waiting for them to flower and then i'll have more space  

BTW larkles your greenhouse sounds fab - ive got a little one - no floor or heating - but i love it and get loads of joy from my seeds 

bye for now
caseyxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi there 

I wondered if you could help me please ........

Ive got clematis in a pot ( for last 2 years ) and they have never flowered , do you think they are ever going to flower ? they are in a sunny a.m/shadyp.m spot .........

Thanks 

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

hope,

Clematis like to be planted deep. The problem is probably because it is in a pot. The position that you have got it is sun wise sounds OK. Put it in the ground if you can or if not try a bigger pot. You need to make sure that the roots are shaded by covering them with some stones.

I hope this helps.

Helen
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I have just repotted my chilli plants, though I reckon they'll die now - poor things, my broccilli died  but everything else is doing fine!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Helen ...will give it a go ...........

Just been to a local 'nursery' ........got 20 surfinas for £13 ...., 10 begonias for £3 & 10 fushias for £7 .......

My dining room looks like a green house as i also went to B&Q yest & brought lots .......  

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Isn't it an exciting time of year in the garden?  My dh and I have spent every free minute for the last few weeks out there digging (a bit late I know...) and planting stuff.  Yesterday I put in cabbages, broccoli, runner beans, carrots, parsnips and loads more...  All v exciting.  Once the veg patch is underway then i will starting thinking about shrubs and flowers and climbers etc... Can't wait!

Must be off and do some work now so taht I can spend the rest of the day in my greenhouse.  Some serious potting on and more seed sowing to do!

Happy gardening!
Jen


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

All pumpkin seeds now in garden in separate pots-anyone want some seedlings let me know and I'll send u some!
My dining room is also my "little" greenhouse at present. Heaps of celery seeds germinating, beans etc  
After a lot of digging up yesterday, have a huge rash on my back-looks like an insect bite of sorts, plus have scratched it so have about 5 welts (not sure if reaction to buserelin sniffing or not)

Can't wait till greenhouse arrives. Weather not as bad as expected this weekend, heard it's going to be 30 on Friday ( I can feel an unexpected "appointment Coming on"!!)  any excuse for a day off 

Larkles
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Larkles!

Just when I thought I had done all of my sowing, I found I hadn't done pumpkins, butternut squash, courgette and sweetcorn, so it was back to the greenhouse for me!!!  I too heard it is going to be amazing on Friday.  I had better hurry up and finish my marking so that I can be out and about and not stuck indoors by then!!!

Cheers,
Jen


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya, am back, ff not loaded for me past few days, been itching to see how ya all doing with the gardens. if i can just come off FF (catching up!) then i can get in my garden, have bought quite a lot of plants last week. i also got some night scented stock jen! keep checking them every hour, waiting for them to come up! also have been digging new borders out near the decking so i can fill it with gold gravel, to finish it off nicely. 
mum brought me some cuttings too yesterday, so it's coming along... slowly.
the suns just starting to come out so will get my ar*e into gear and get out in the garden.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Jen & Ceri
Well took today off instead as feeling so sicky, been up all morning  Bl**dy drugs-funny thou as never had any side effects from previous treatments! 

However have been sunbathing rather than gardening i just feel so poop can't get my head together, although lovely sitting in the garden watching my seedlings going haywire  am just about to plant some bean seeds in little pots to start germinating-god knows what they'll turn out to be as no lables 

Larkles
xx    for our seedlings and plants(and everything else!)-must be glad the sun's out!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Larkles - sorry you are feeling poop  At least its nice to be lying about outside. Hope you feel better.

Well its my last weekend in the Uk for a while coming up so I'm finishing the potting and leaving DH strict instructions to look after my 'babies'

With a bit of luck they will still be alive when I come back in June


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Can i just gatecrash to ask your expert opinions on garden spiders? I have billions of them all living in one of my borders. Everytime i go into the garden and barely touch anywhere near the border about 50 of the ugly things run up my fence    One corner was really overgrown and i think they had been living amongst all the weeds. Ive now cleared it and thought they would go somewhere else but they seem to live under the soil. I have such a big fear of spiders and want rid of them. Any suggestions?

L xx

p.s - i assume they are garden spiders. They are black and very fast!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

leanne - not sure about spiders - they are very good for getting rid of garden pests
and insectiside may get rid of good insects - i would set up a bird table and encourage lots of birds into your garden they will eat the spiders as food - or frogs are another predator that eat spiders - other than that i expect you'd need to find their den/nest and destroy it 

sorry cant be more help
caseyx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep - I'd encourage more birds too. Try putting out some bread for them if you haven't got a bird table. When the bread has gone they should move on to the spiders (hopefully)
I hate all the creepy crawlies too - even scared of earthworms   Have to flick them away with the trowel  

Well have just spent three glorious hours potting bedding plants into the containers and beds. Also finished putting the last seedings into individual pots. Have also just brought a new plant for a large pot on the patio - Japanize or Oriental something (can't remember what its called - short term memery gone!). Its got green spikey leaves and in winter the branches trun red... Must go remind myself what its called.

How is everyone elses garden doing?

Deb


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Unfortunately i cant encourage birds as we have 3 cats who already have their eyes on my blackbird family   I wonder if i can find the nest? Or maybe they will get fed up with me keep digging and bog off next door  

Ive been quite busy in my garden. It was completely bare when we moved here and is looking heaps better already. Need to get something to stop my cats doing their business on my flower beds. I thought cats were meant to go in other peoples gardens? Can anyone recommend anything?

Deb - what was your plant?

L xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

leanne - cats hate the smell of citrus you could try putting orange peel at the front of the beds but be careful as it can make the soill acidic - or you can buy cat repellent - i use it to kepp cats away from the bird table 
good luck - happy planting
caseyxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hi everyone, god you have been busy havent ya!
leanne i got the same problem with spiders in our garden, theyre an absolute pain, your right theyre so quick. havent got a solution really, but i'm gonna try what caset suggested, will get a bird table. only prob with that is my dog loves to chase the birds too, sure she thinks she's a cat!
beaker.. am with ya on the worms too, horrible things, ugh cant stand em! 
right off to the garden to do a bit more, have ordered a tonne of pea shingle to go round the decking so thats coming on monday, was hoping it'd come today! (bit impatient me!)
ceri x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all

Leanne if you type "natural way of getting rid of garden spiders" into google, there are quite a few tips-one adding flowers/plants to your garden that repel them!  Have a look & if you need me to find the link for you, I will

Well wood planks are in place-thanks to dh staying home the last couple of days and taking advantage of good weather-phew  as now raining and won't be able to get what we wanted to do this weekend. We found about costs of concrete for the slabs-£380 not including labour! Wasn't sure how much it would be but seems alot! Greenhouse arrives on Tuesday so will be sitting flatpacked for a while 

Nice to see the progress from our bedroom window! We wonder why we didn't do this last year and the year before? 

But glad we didn't as really enjoying the outside life, nature and progress

Just looking into getting a worm farm-sorry for the ladies who don't like worms    free natural compost and entertainment!
Deb, Ceri, Leanne: we have 3 cats and we have 4 feeders for the birds in the garden, no problems, they do watch but can't do much else, only fair game is the fat pigeons and they still can't manage to catch those. It was lovely to watch a pair of robins getting worms out of the newly dug earth this afternoon, we also get beautiful green parakeets that live in the woods at the Rookery visiting!

Sorry to ramble-it's great to share an interest, get quite passionate! 

Love to all

Jen
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jen

I'm shocked at the cost of the concrete slab - we payed about £100 all in for ours.
We dug out the area and laid the wooden edges ourselves then had a lorry that turns up and mixes the concrete as you need it - much cheaper and easier then buying all the individual bits yourself. I'll see if I can get DH to dig out the details.

Deb


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Deb

Dh has done all the digging and preparation with the wooden edges himself! It was the same company-they mix what we need and give you 3 wheelbarrows to take down to where needed-you tell thm what cubic meters you need and they work out the rest, we're in london

I forgot to mention that the slabs are 10' x 18' x 6 inches deep for one, another 2 are 8'x4'.

Jen 
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Jen, thanks for that! have been googling! (re the spiders!) i will definately be getting a eucalyptus - apparently it detracts them, and also for my house getting rid of any cardboard in the house cos they love anything thats wood based. (best to knock the decking down too then!!!   )
cant do much today in the garden as its started to rain, although it didnt stop me last week, pouring down but thought sod it, put me coat on and off i went!
have ordered some pea shingle for round the decking, that'll be coming tomorrow, cant wait, it'll look reallt good when thats down. 
what else have you all been doing? 

catch up later x ceri x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I will be straight down the garden centre tomorrow getting at least 50 eucalyptus plants     We have a bix box in the garden that dh's bike came in, that will explain the spiders then! Will take it to the tip when dh gets home.

I pulled up some weeds while the boys were napping this morning, at least i think they were weeds   I have put so many seeds down over the past few weeks i have forgotton what ive put where and they all look the same to me!!!

Our lawn is very patchy, when we moved here i would say 25% was moss   Had put some grass seed down and was getting annoyed it wasnt doing anything but that rain we have had overnight must have made a big difference as it has shot up overnight  

My uncle brought me round 4 tomato plants this week, i hope i dont kill them  

Hope you are all having fun,

L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

leanne, only 50!
i'm the same sowing seeds then a week later thinking, mmm another weed! the only other thing to do is wait til they start to flower! if they dont.... i would gues its a weed! 
ceri x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

been googling again! apparently eucalpytus can be planted between mid march and oct, the root growth is rapid but has shallow roots that grow in the top 12 inches of soil, you can grow them as indoor plants but must be in a south facing window in bright light, then you gotta repot them into a 8-9 inch pot in the next 6 months (outside). the higher the room temp the faster they will grow. they will flower white or cream flowers. some buds may take up to 4 years to bud, depending on which species you get.
m.i.l says she had one and that you can trim the to suit your needs, can grow pretty quickly otherwise!
ceri x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

well we're getting there now,have put down the anti weed sheet and we (mainly me!) have shifted half a tonne of pea shingle round the decking, my backs knackered now, am really pleased with the look though, its all coming together now. bit more work with the gravel tomorrow, and the bulk of the hard works done. have just come in from the garden, watered my plants etc, so am gonna go for a well deserved bath!








heaven!!!

let me know how you lot are getting on, and what you've been up to, you all gone a bit quiet lately, hope i'm not wittering away to myself!!!








ceri x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ceri-Witter away  

Have you thought of uploading some pictures of your garden/progress on the gallery? I was wittering   away my day at work and looked there-and found a picture of Beakers garden and her DH's butt    tell the truth I so want my own photo gallery that I have donated to FF in the way of buying Tony some books-it's called his wish list, so went on amazon and ordered 2 for him, just waiting for him to recieve them then can get our photos of our garden on here! 

Glad to hear you are all buying eucalyptus plants, how big is your garden Ceri?

Night night

Larkles
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Im listening to your wittering Ceri!!!!

Sounds like you have been really busy. DH has had today off work so ive left him to keep an eye on the boys while ive been busy weeding and tidying. Next doors ivy keeps sprouting up in my garden, ive a good mind to go and tell him to sort it but instead poured loads of weedkiller over the fence   

Got loads to do in my garden over the next few weeks. We are having a garden party and then a BBQ for the boys birthday in a months time and i want it to be perfect  

Really must get some eucalyptus plants before then!!!

I have taken some pics of my garden before i did anything in it and will post it in my gallery with a before and after shot so you can see the damage ive done over the past few months   

L xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Leanne

Glad to hear you've got some pics, i have to wait for dh to download and make them smaller before adding to the site

Hope your garden party goes well-wow boys birthday so soon

Larkles
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

ah glad i wasnt borin ya! oh yea will definately get  some pics uploaded, my back  garden and front garedn are about the same size and more or less perfectly square, not that big but not small, just a nice size for maintaining it, thank the lord! 
that'll be great fun a garden party for the boys birthday. real incentive to get it finished! dont forget to ask for help from dh, only thing is then you can take all the glory! "i did it all by myself, designed it etc etc"  
we're all going eucalyptus mad! they are nice though.
i'm also gonna get some honesty plants they are unusual, but instaed of buying one, am gonna nick some seeds out of mil's plant! try and grow em meself! bought some 'broom' shrubs last week, theyre starting to flower nice too, loadsa little yellow flowers on them, my mate bought a red one, beautiful they are, but quite invasive apparently.i dont believe in pruning though, i just take a lopper to the shrubs i have and go wild, cutting them right down thinking i've killed em but they come back again and again!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Glad am not the only one awake! 


our back garden is 80'  with an old bomb shelter which gives it character

My mum gave me a cutting of a lemon geranium a couple of years ago, it grew very well but didn't survive this year so will get another cutting-it's a fantasic plant and smells wonderful

Honesty plants I havent heard of but will research tomorrow 

Must go to bed now-early start 

Larkles
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

DH seems to have deleted my before pics  

I wont let him help me in the garden, he pulls all my flowers up and leaves the weeds   He doesnt have any interest in the garden really so i am looking forward to telling everyone it was all MY hard work!!

L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

OMG larkles! 80 foot, yep our garden is small then! (in comparrison!) honesty plants are lovely, they flower purple flowers just before summer and produce biggish silver ovals afterwards, really unusual, some people use the silver disks in dried flower arrangements, you can take the seeds (which you can see in the disk) when they are perfectly dry to sow them in to  another plants, but they so self sow as well so saves a job!
leanne ... yes   dh, tell him to leave well alone if he dont know what he's doing!!!   

ceri x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya me again, well thats it, all done have shifted a tonne of gravel, and am absolutely knackered now. all finished (that bit at least) and have mowed the lawn..







and planted some more plants. gonna go for a nice 'cold' soak in the bath to cool me down, then go pick me car up from dh's garage (new alloys put on me car today!!!  ) then head off to work at 6 til 10, thats if i have any energy left to "work"! ugh soooo pooped! pleased with it though and am v v v proud of meself!!! 
ceri x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow Ceri,

It all sounds wicked... I am very out of date with everyone.  Mostly because I have been spending so much time in the garden!!!  Will post a better update on what I've been doing v soon.  In the meantime happy gardening to everyone else!

Jen
xxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All

Ceri, honesty plants sound wonderful, I love purple! Well done for finishing the gravel you must be knackered! 

Aww Leanne, I hate that when someone deletes photos, have just "acquired" my photo gallery but all photos are at home so can't do anything at moment 

Hi Jen-must be getting on now your garden, love to see some pics 

Back to work

Larkles
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

I've just put a couple of pics of the garden in my gallery if you are interested.... You will see that we have done lots of work, but there is still a lot to do!!!

Larkles and beaker - yours look lovely!!!

Love
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Will zoom over there now  am dying to get my piccies uploaded but being at work not feasible!! Tonight after seeing mission impossible 3

Larkles
x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all 
hope evryone is well
I am drowning in seedlings - i cant keep up and ive forgotten what half of them are and ive run out of space - theres a wjole bed of bulbs that hasn't flowered and i just wish it would hurry up so i can see what ive done - and i want my tulips to finish now - they are at the scruffy stage ! - do you have to leave foliage on tulips like daffodils or can i just pull them up ? 

Im also nagging dh to get the patio cleaned and sealed so i can put my pots out 

custard - off to have alook at your garden - maybe i can pinch some ideas   

bye for now 
caseyxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

oooh def havin a look in the gallery! pm ya email addys an i'll email ya pics of mine til i can get charter status! yep will get some ideas i think. been sat out on the decking til 10.40pm tonight, lovely, (got a bit nippy though about 8 ish, put coat on, chopped conifers down which are in front of the dining room window, so we could see the telly on the 
BIG screen, through the dining room window from the lounge , dh got a 92 inch projector on the front window, pull down screen!!!!   so can see it from the decking now i've cut the conifers down !!!! so we watched the new bullseye in the back garden, we're thinking of having a world cup party in the back garden with the BIG screen on for the final. yay!!!! love organising parties!!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow Custard, your garden beds are huge  do you need any plants to fill them?? 

Casey-I'm the same   I've got heaps of Butternut Squash pumpkin seedlings & celery (about 100  ) that are growing at a extremely fast rate, just re-potted them all out into bigger pots until my vege beds are dug up-that's the last thing on the list i think! actually no, the last thing is going to be our water feature over the bombshelter-aaahh can't wait till its all done  am drying out melon seeds as we speak, probably far too many again! With the bulbs you can cut the foliage off ( I do it with daffodils every year and they always come back up) or you can take them out of the ground and cut the leaves off, place in a brown paper bag and put somewhere dry and dark

Ceri
Screen sounds fantastic, party sounds a great idea to show off all your hard work. We've been discussing putting french windows in the dining room which overlook the garden, funny how you start one project and you just can't stop   It's great fun though!

Beautiful day and it's my day off-bliss, all day in the garden and sun 

Hope everyone is happy and well

Larkles
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

larkles ... have emailed ya piccies of my garden x
anyone else who'd like a sneaky peek, pm ya email addy!
had a look on the galleries yesterday, your gardens look gorge (and huge!)
ceri x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Ceri you garden looks fab! Love the raised decking with sun chair-lovely view-you must be on higher ground?  With the shingle/gravel when you plant ie lavender-do you have to put heaps of earth underneath? have never figured out how they survive 

Larkles


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,

No doubt you have all been making use of this lovely weather and been busy in your gardens. I cut my grass yesterday, did loads of weeding and finished cutting this bush i have in the front garden. I have no idea what it is/was. But it looked pretty dead to me so i decided to give it a trim. Got a bit carried away though and have just left a few branches    Now i have loads of stuff to take to the tip.

My cat brought in this slow worm a few weeks ago, i managed to get hold of it with a stick and chuck it next door but it keeps coming back. I know its the same one as a bit of its tail is missing   Then yesterday i saw one of my other cats playing with a larger slow worm. Where are they all coming from and how do i get rid of them? I hope i don't have a whole family of the horrible creepy things  

L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

larkles, just dig a whacking hole, mix a load of compost in, have put  some anti weed sheet down, the breathable stuff that lets rain through, then the gravel down, am hoping it'll survive too! normally plant cordylines under gravel cos i know they'll survive, but sort of experimenting!
yea we're really lucky to have a great view from our back garden. on a clear day you can just see the pennines (bout an hours drive away!) 
leanne, sorry to sound really dim, but whats the difference between slow worms and earth worms? have never heard of the slow ones!  yes definately made the most of the nice weather but its pouring down here today, at least me plants have had a good soaking, they needed it though. the grass is gonna shoot uo to, so out comes the mower again tomorrow i reckon, they say its gonna be nice again, hope theyre right.
custard and casey.. you ok, how ya doing with the garden? you gone a bit quiet!
ttfn, take care, ceri xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Ceri - What a shame you have had rain, its been really hot and sunny here. Garden could do with a good water though. Slow worms are really big and look like mini snakes   The ones my cats are bringing in the garden are around 8 inches long. They have really hard skin and have long tongues-yuk!!!!

L xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi grils
well its been lovely here all week but drizzly today - ive been out earthing up potatoes and planting sunflowers and bedding plants and gladioli bulbs - oh yes and im at war - with slugs and snails !!! I thought hey'd go for my delphiniums and hostas but no they went for the wallflowers and gazinia and sunflower seedlings so im using old toilet roll holders as collars with copper tape around, ive cut the bottom offf old plastic plant pots as protection for bigger plants and wildlife friendly slug pellets - and im waiting for the arrival of my secret weapon - Nematodes !! 

bye for now
caseyxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

leanne...  OMG i would never go in the garden ever again if i saw one of those, eeeww. i would absolutely freak! 
casey... you should be on blue peter! sounds like ya got it all under control though hun. x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all

Had a very productive day in the garden, dh managed to put my arbour up-albeit ******!   I painted it green with the wood fence stuff-finish it off tomorrow. Compost bins & water butt arrived this afternoon to round up the day-dh got into one-we have some pics but laughing so much they are out of focus to put on gallery  

Never seen slow worms-no wonder your cats bring them in Leanne! Are you sure they're worms and not snakes?

Larkles
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me as I've got to eat and get going today...  Spent the day in the garden yesterday, planted even more seeds this time lots of perennials like penstemons, aquilegias, echiums etc...  also put tomatoes into the beds in the greenhouse.  That took ages as the soil was bone dry.  It is amazing how much water you need to add before it penetrates at all!  Have been trying to persuade  not to dig up the newly planted herbaceous border when she goes to the loo, but it's not really working!!!

Today I MUST weed the front garden as noone would believe I love gardening if they saw it.  It's an embarrassment!

Right - see you all soon....  V jealous of your slow worms - I'd love some in our compost!

Lots of love and rain and sunshine (in the right proportions!!!)
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Larkles - at least your dh helps you in the garde, i am not sure mine even knows we have a garden   Love your pics. Yes, i am pretty sure they are slow worms. Typed it in google images and came face to face with loads of pics of them. Apparently they are legless lizards - yuk!!!

Jen - i am having the same trouble as you with the cats doing their business where i dont want them to! My daddy cat even tried to get his   in one of my pots yesterday   Are slow worms good for the garden then? Will send a few your way!

L xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

aggggh! just googled slow worms too leanne, ugh oh my god, never seen owt like that before, ugh they're gross!  
overcast here today not done much in the garden, but bought some nicotinias to plant, cant wait til all the smelly plants start to flower! it'll be like walking into a perfume shop!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All

I googled the slow worms too-lizards  funny looking things, not sure if i want them in my garden!

Well Sunday was ruined by weather but at least we got out on Friday/saturday

Custard-well done for getting your Charter member gallery!

Larkles
xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

The cats have brought 4 of them in the house today   One was huge, i reckon 10 inches and had a black stripe down his back-yuk! Its been drizzling today so i am thinking they must come to surface when its wet. I cant find any info on how to keep them away. They really give me the creeps. There must be a whole nest of them somewhere, most with parts of their tails missing as i keep finding the tips of their tails laying about the garden  

I had a good sort out yesterday, garden looks much tidier. Want my grass seed to hurry now, its getting there but i need it to thicken before the party in less than 3 weeks-so much to do!

Off to look at some pics now  

L xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Can anyone help me with my snap dragons!!!!!   

They are looking very sad and droopy tho all my other plants are doing really well  

SAVE MY DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!!!

Jen
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Jen,

I had some snap dragons last year that went really droopy and died....  I am going to go downstairs and see if I can find anything in my RHS pest and diseases book.  I'll be back....


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

OK Jen,

I'm back, but I need more information... Have a look at the leaves on both sides... is there anything unusual? Snap a piece of stem and look for discolouration in the "veins"... 
Is the whole plant affected? Or just part of the plant?

Get back to me, and I will try to diagnose... but it sounds like a fungal wilt, in which case take out the plant and the surrounding soil.  Dispose of them in the rubbish (don't compost) and don't try to grow snap dragons there for at least 5 years!!!  Sorry it isn't better news.  Let me have some more detail on symptoms though and you never know...

Love,
another Jen


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Jen... whilst your at it (sorry to be a pain!) have you any ideas why my honeysuckle leaves have got black/dark brown patches on? 
the structures strong enough, just the leaves are being the problem!
thanks in advance!  
ceri x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

5 YEARS!!!!!

We're in rented and I very much hope to be gone before then!!!  

It's just the leaves are droopy, the plant is standing up ok!! The edges of the leaves are a bit yellowy....but all the other plants round em are fine  

Jen
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Jen!

Sounds like a wilt, so definitely take them out before anything else gets infected      

As to the honeysuckle Ceri...  Are the black brown spots right through the leaf (to the underside?)?  If so, sounds like a fungal leaf spot.  You can treat with a fungicide, but probably better to remove all affected leaves and burn (do not compost).  Also make sure to clear up all dropped leaves at the end of the season as this will help to stop it from spreading.

Sorry guys, I'm the agent of doom!!!  Ask me some happy questions now!!!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks for that jen, yep sounds like your right about my honeysuckle, will definately give your advice a go! cheers!
ceri xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Leanne,

I have a greenhouse full of slow worms. At first it bothered me but now I love them. 
They are a protected species but the good news is that they are really good for the garden as they will eat slugs and other nasties.

They tend to live under stones or they burrow into soft soil. They like damp humid places. The ones with the black stripes are female.

The BBC website is quite informative about them.

Helen
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks so much for that Helen,

i am starting to get used to them now, at first i couldnt look at them without shaking   Keeping slugs away is a bonus but i am worried the cats will bring them in the house without me seeing and i will find one behind a piece of furniture!! They must have very tough skin as i can see my cats teeth marks in their backs-yuk!!!

I must have a nest of them somehwere as we have had all sorts of sizes this week. They dont bite do they?

L xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Leanne,

 No they don't bite bu thte do shed their skins like snakes

They are much more scared of you than you are of them!

Remeber you are lucky to have them - think slugs   

love

Helen
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Have just read your posts, Helen they sound okay, I had a look on another website and it said they eat slugs, earthworms too-not sure about that, but must be nature. Do you both live in the Country so to speak!!!  not london areas??! as never have seen any in our garden

******* cats & dogs at moment, I wonder where that phrase came from? great for our plants though

Don't suppose any of you would know of a nice beach resort/hotel in Greece/Spain with no english p*ss he*ads around for me only to go after my treatment for a relaxing break for 10 days? somewhere quiet where I can retune with Mother Earth?

Larkles/Jen
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Jen, we went to a place called aghios stefanos in corfu in 2000 for our honeymoon, very nice and relaxing, not all travel  agents go to this area, know that jmc and virgin do though. mainly honeymoon couples there, but really quiet, about 4 or 5 hotels together (small ones) Then about a 15 min walk to the beach, restaruants or tavernas, although theres nice and friendly bar staff there. (we never left the hotels area!)  absolutely spectacular scenery too. highly recommend for a relaxing hol. 
ceri x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

hi all,

Looks like it will be a good few days before we are back out on our gardens. Mine looks such a state its heartbreaking! Next door have trees which are blooming and my garden is covered in small white peatls, looks like theres been a snowstorm   Have lost one of my tomato plants due to the wind and the cats have pooped in my nice decorative corner, i am not impressed  

As for the slow worms, im still shivering just thinking about them. Did a bit of research and was amazed to read they lose their tails purposely when caught by a preditor which never fully grow back. That will explain finding two tails in the garden then-yuk!! Also read that because they are a protected species it is illegal to kill them so i am well and truly stuck with them   At least i should be slug free this summer  

Jen - i wouldnt say i live out in the country but it is fairly rural around here. Maybe i should think about moving to london   

L xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Well, I know the rain is good for the garden...  but I planted out my dwarf french beans on saturday morning and I've just looked at them...          The leaves have blown off and they look thoroughly sad.  I may need to grow some more on in the greenhouse to replace any that don't make it.  Why can't it just rain at night and be sunny all day

Love and sunny thoughts to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Ceri 

Thanks for your recommendations, it seems wherever I look on the web that it will be really lonely without dh there-am very much a loner & hate having to talk to people-whilst dh is exactly the opposite   

My sister lives in Mauritius-thought about that-but weather is not too hot there and constant attention doesn't seem to be relaxing! They do have a beach house but even being there with Dh, still got "flashed" at from local creeps and even one wa*nk*ing himself underwater whilst showing me how to catch reef fish   so don't think that's my cup of tea 

Had a really poopy day and feeling low-must be the hormones

Thanks again

Sorry to ruin the post  

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

larkles hope ya feeling a bit better soon hun. more of a reason to get a break away chuck. go for it. i would, i'm a bit like that too, wont go talking to folk i dont know, but go anyway! cant get into the piggin gardens can we with weather like this! its still pants here, raining etc, horrible it is.
hows the rest of the green fingered bunch doing?
ceri x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Mornin all!

 for you larkles.  It has cleared a bit here this morning, but the forecast is for more torrential rain, so I am resisting temptation to go out and plant lettuce, radish etc...  I hope the weather clears up a bit as I am off to the Chelsea Flower Show on Saturday -     I can't wait!!!

Hope you're all well.  I am talking to my seedlings indoors, so that I feel I am still "gardening".  My sempervirens have germinated....  very excited about that!

Love to all.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

damn them bl00dy slugs!     had planted some nicotiania day b4 yesterday and theyve gone an left piddly stalks. my fault i  spose, shouldve put some pellets down. have just planted some snapdragons, and have made sure i put the pellets down!, probably too many!   make sure the buggers dont come back this time. 

ooooh jen that'll be a cracking day out for ya hun. brings us some tips and ideas back  
leanne... shoot the cat!   i scurried  one away in my front garden yesterday as it was scratting like hell, gettin ready to poop, "oi not in my garden ya sod! move NOW" 
ceri x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ceri

Know what you mean by those bl**dy slugs-as am growing organic am not putting any slug pellets down and they certainley have made a mess of my organic lettuces. Is it crushed egg shells I should be using? I don't want to hurt them too much though    

Thanks for your tips for holiday places, am going to do the "last minute" thing, as today have heard that our donor is going very well so ET has been moved forward to this time next week-so excited-these bloody emotions 

Jen have a lovely time at the Chelsea Flower show, we went a couple of years ago and vowed never to go again-so crowded  

Leanne-Thanks for sending tcbp in my direction 

Larkles
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

larkles - yea it is egg shells, dont be scared of hurting them hun! devious little gets they are!  
great news re the et by the way hun, best of luck to ya chuckie x[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 19:12just nipping in to say hiya to everyone, and hope you enjoyed your day out at the chelsea flower show custard! 
ceri x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is it just me or does anyone else end up with hundreds of the same plants and nowhere to put them? I've grown rubeckia and Foxgloves from seed and now have only got room for about 12 of them - what am i going to do with the other 40 odd?
Every year i have this problem - other peoples gardens are now full of my plants


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

ummm yes Beaker-am the same  

On my outside table I have approx 200 celery plants of which I have repotted about 20 and after donating to work collegues and family still have 180 left!! anyone want any donations would be happy to send to you they are only tiny still  ahem also goes with my butternut squash pumkin plants and my lettuce-a friend at work just donated 6 brussell sprouts plants and 4 sunflowers-wow it's going to be great at harvest time  by the way what's Rubeckia-flowers?

Seriously if anyone here wants some celery please let me know 

Larkles
x[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 21:23Hi Girls

Everyone gone quiet on here? Am just off to B&Q to get some more pots for my extended garden, greenhouse not up yet still waiting for the cement, money was lacking hence the delay. Have weeded all my celery plants, now have about 30 good ones, the rest I just let go. Now have Watermelon, pumpkin, brussell sprouts, tomatoes, strawberries, cucumbers, lettuce-now ready for picking and herbs all waiting for their proper home!

How are you all going? My big day tomorrow 

Love to all

Jen
xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi all,

Havent posted on here for ages and expected a few pages worth of posts but as Larkles says its very quiet   I guess you are all busy again after the few days of rotten weather.

I managed to get the garden looking nice for the boys party. Lots of people said how nice it looked. Trying my best to keep it uptogether. Have a corner by my back door which i chucked a load of seeds down and i am still unsure which are weeds   Grass is looking a bit dry so i took my bath water out there last night and gave it a good sprinkle  

Larkles - Masses of luck for today, have everything crossed for you. Sounds like you have been really busy with all your veggies. Think i may try growing a few veggies next year although my tomato plants arent doing as well as i hoped so maybe i am not cut out for it!!!!

Have managed to find my "before" pic of the garden so once everything is blooming a bit more i will take another pic and put them in my gallery  

Chat soon,

L xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi guys!

I haven't been around much as when the weather was nice I was in the garden, and when it was nasty I was revising for my RHS exam.  Well, the exam was today and it was fairly grim    I'm not sure that more revision would have helped as in fact the things that came up were not expected and there were no nice questions on shrubs for dry shade or climbers for coastal gardens etc... I.e. all the stuff I worked on.  Never mind.  My garden is starting to come together and that is far more important to me in the long run.

How are you all?  And how do your gardens grow?

Hope you're well.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What can you grow in August to plant in september?


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Sailace!  Been offline for a while and only just seen your post!  Did you find anything to grow?  Let me know if you need any more help with anything.

Love,
Jen


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Has everyone done all their bulb planting ?? I've got a wee tiny garden, but love it out there. I grow loads of toms and herbs, going to do some french beans next year as well.  In London I don't get a frost at all, so I still have things like Fuschias flowering in the dead of winter (!) and a Scented Geranium flourishes in me bed.  My passion fruit climber fruited this year (as well lots of cherries on the Fuschias) - does anyone know if you can eat the resultant passion fruit


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Flaming Nora!

I don't think that it ever gets really hot enough in the UK to ripen the passion fruit (would be nice if it did!!).  Year before last I had lots of fruit and they went orange, but never got further than that.

My bulbs arrive from Avon Bulbs this week.  Lots of really exciting stuff.  Just waiting for it to dry off enough to plant them out now.  Lots of digging to be done as well, so come on weather!!!

Hope you're all well.
Love,
Jen

P.S.  I finally got my RHS exam results - pass with commendation, so feeling really chuffed!!  I've started to study for my RHS advanced certificate in horticulture.  So much information - I think my brain might explode!!!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations on getting your RHS qualification !!   Well done ! Are you a professional gardener, custard ?

I had a few problems with Avon bulbs and their delivery company, actually. I've got all me stuff from B and Q this year   My fave bulbs are the fritallaries (? correct spelling ??), and of course daffs.  Got a lot of tulips, but I find that they only really last a season, and are much smaller when they next flower.  And loads of hyacinths of course, love the smell and good food for the first bumblebees


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Flaming Nora!

I'm not a pro.... yet!  I'm a science teacher by training, but I'm on my way to becoming a full time gardener!  My bulbs arrived safely thank goodness, just waiting to plant them now!  Have you ever tried scooping hyacinths to make new bulbs for next year?  I just read about it the other day....  You cut the bottom section, around the bit where the roots come out, off and leave the bulb in an airing cupboard with the cut bit upwards and in 6 weeks you have lots of little dinky bulblets that you pot up and leave to grow bigger.  If you do it now you'll have flowers off the bulbs in spring 2008, so it's a time investment.  Lots more bulbs for your money though!!!  Just an idea!

Take care and happy gardening.
Love,
Jen


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

If only making babies was so simple Custard !!    When I have a bigger garden I'd love to do stuff like that, but at the moment, too may hundred billion things going on.  I will try and collect some seeds like nasturtiums, morning glory etc before the first frosts bite.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Nice to see you back here!

Custard congratulations on your pass with commendation-fantastic news! I have just completed part 1 of a flower essence course, doing practical work until Feb when have exams, good thing is that I am loving it and doesn't feel like a chore at all, even made my first flower essence a couple of days ago-Fuschia-very exciting  

Have just been down to our local gardening centre and purchased 12 bags of organic compost for £30.00 not bad, dh has just emptied into the front garden bed in pouring rain, trouble is cats have now delighted in finding a new big pile of soil and there are black puddy cat toes marks Everywhere   can't be helped, waiting for a dryer day to get the rest of the bulbs in, heaps of crocuses, daffs, tulips and everything else we salvaged from last year, should be a lovely show of colour.

Lots of love

Jen
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay your all back posting   I bought lots of daffodil bulbs and tulip etc Still haven't planted them   Planting them tomorrow  
I am getting DH to join the library this weekend and we can get some gardening books


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning Sailace!

How are you this morning?  I haven't been doing much gardening myself due to a suspected cracked rib, but my dh has been a trooper.  He biult my cut flower bed and helped me to clear away the dead veg plants from the beds.  I was able to plant some of the tulip bub ls but there are still loads to plant.  I'm going to have to do little and often for a while I think!!!

How did the book hunt at the library go?  If you have a specific topic in mind I could recommend some if you like - I have quite a library myself!!!

Good luck!!!

Jen


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I meant to plant my daffodils this w/end and forgot again   I still haven't been to the library either I am useless   Off work on friday so might go then!  

How are you? I don't have a particular topic really in mind, just gardening books


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

COME BACK GARDENERS 


Its nearly the New Year and I have packets and packets of seeds from last year - was a bit busy   and moved house so didn't get to do any gardening whatsoever 

However............................... I HAVE GOT AN ALLOTMENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  God knows how I am going to find the time to manage it but have got a couple of people interested in a share of it won't be the whole plot I need to do.  I put my name down locally in Sept and the list was so long I asked my Mum to put her name down in her village about 10 mins away.  Hers has come up already !!!  So technically it will be hers but she has no interest in it, only in the goodies that come from it so I shall need to supply her with a few veggies as 'rent'  

I have grown some veggies successfully before but am still very much an amateur so any tips welcomed 

My new garden is v small and already well planted so won't be able to do too much here.  Will be filling our new conservatory with seedlings soon though 

How exciting... A new gardening year 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Elaine!

I must admit to being a total greenhouse nut first of all, so that rather clouds my judgement!!!! I had to replace most of the glass in the greenhouse that we inherited with our house in 2005. I got a few quotes from the glazing places in town and there are 3 options. The first and cheapest is horticultural glass. Pros - it lets lots of light through and is cheap. Cons - when it breaks it makes dangerous sharp pieces that can do a lot of damage.
The second option is toughened safety glass. Pros - stronger than other glass so less likely to break. When it does break it makes little "rounded" pieces that are less likely to cut you or a pet / child etc... Cons - much more expensive.
Third option is polycarbonate or acrylic. Pros - Very unlikely to break. Cons - Much less light is let in and it costs about the same as toughened safety glass.

If you're not sure how much you will use it then why not go for cheap horti glass for now and see how you get on. If you fall in love as I have then you can replace with toughened safety glass as and when you need it. This would spread out the cost for you. I have quite a big greenhouse and to replace all of the glass with safety glass cost us about 700 pounds. But I would stress it is a large greenhouse! Get some quotes for each option and you might be surprised.

For me the best thing about our greenhouse was the tomatoes this year. They were amazing and it has been very hard going back to shop bought tasteless rubbish since our own ran out. I can't wait for the next crop to be ready!!! I am also over-wintering some tender perennials like cannas, gladiolus murieliana (sp?) and salvias.

If you're excited about growing veg there is a new series starting on BBC2 http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/search/advance_search.cgi?keyword=growing+veg on Firday evening. Should give you lots of practical advice and ideas. Happy growing!!! It's great.

Love and luck,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi My Green Fingered friends  

Where is the best place to buy seeds,bulbs etc cheaply online  

Saila xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am looking into cheap seeds atm so will let you know what I find - I remember doing a search for 'cheap seeds' before and finding a company that did seeds cheaply in packets just marked with what was inside, ie no fancy pics and writing !!!

Elaine - I would go cheap to start with - a greenhouse is a wonderful thing   I had a lovely one I bought at the old house - vvv expensive and sold it cheap   but my new  garden is too small 

Anybody else got an allotment ?

Does anyone buy "Kitchen Garden" magazine, it is ab fab - I get loads of ideas from it and lots of freebies too 

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats great I am sick of paying over the odds for packets with a fancy picture on them too  

Kitchen garden? I will have a look for that at tescos and borders I could do with some fresh ideas


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80303.new#new

Please have a look at the link above - its about a petition to the government re more land for allotments  Cheers 

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

uggghhh - just looked outside at our beleagured garden. After the flood in August (only just moved back home a fortnight ago!), my distinct lack of maneoverability (feet what are they?) and general not looking after it, our garden is looking very sad indeed....

I need to think about seeds too. Not sure what to grow this year - need something small, long lasting and easy to grow as not sure how much time I will have  Still hopefully will be able to enjoy it this year  Any suggestions?


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Ahhh great to see everyone back here  

Have just subscribed to gardeners monthly magazine, got the December one and now am hooked. Greenhouse just about stood up to the winds, the door fell off a few nights in a row, but managed to secure now, the rest of the garden is like a marsh, being on clay here, the rain does not soak through, lots of muddy puddy cat toes coming through the house!

I really don't know where to start with seedlings etc last year was a massive plant everything and see what comes up! I had masses of celery seedlings which all produced good celery, pumpkins that were progressing well until I saw that they should be at picking stage and they definately weren't!

Jennifer-Wow you're own allotment, how exciting. Dh has still yet to dig/make my vegetable bed, hopefully when the Spring comes or it will be all greenhouse material! Have got an electric heater but the Bl**dy electrician threw a wobbly and didn't finish the job, have all the cabling but no electricity yet, so annoying. Electricians are hard to find

Speak soon

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Larkles - Kitchen garden magazine is fab - its where i learned all my veggie stuff from 

Does anybody have back copies of Kitchen Garden - I need April 2005 - Oct 05   I am so gutted that DP lost mine and I am a bit obsessive with keeping them all in order


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone found any cheap seeds yet? I might pop to my local garden centre this weekend and pick some up


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No joy on the cheap seeds - I think we'll be head to the garden centre as well....

Has anyone ever brought plugs/seedlings of the internet?


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Arghhh! Was typing reply and lost it - silly me!

   For the greenhouse now in heaven. That's very sad.  Here are some links for greenhouses online. They were all advertised in the RHS magazine "The Garden" so should be good companies.

http://www.greenhousebonanza.com/
http://www.isgreenhouses.co.uk/
http://www.harrodhorticultural.com/

Hope they help.

As for cheap seeds.... well I would say that it is worth buying good quality seeds as what you grow will be better quality too and more of them will germinate etc... I always find that I don't use all of the seeds I order and you really do get millions in some packets so what about sharing seeds? E.g. someone buys cabbages and then swaps for celery or what ever. That way everyone gets good seed and less goes to waste. Afterall seeds are really easy to send by post. I ordered mine from Tuckers seeds this year. Not the cheapest, but excellent quality and lots of organic seeds too. I will undoubtedly have some spares that I'd be happy to send. I have a look and then post here what's up for grabs. Maybe we should have a separate seed swap thread? Then people can post what they have and others can IM an address for what they want. What do you think?

Love,
Jen

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Great idea re the seed swap - i too have loads of spares

Apparently Lidl and Netto do seeds cheaply - and are good - different varieties. I found an allotment website with a forum which i have joined http://www.allotments-uk.com/forum/ There is loads of info on growing veggies there  I got some spring onion seeds from B&Q last year and none germinated ^tantum^ Others I bought from there I think were ok. B&Q is cheap for seeds but not sure if the quality is that great.

I haven't been back to my plot yet but might go this weekend if there is time  and if its not too freezing 

FOCUS are doing the mini plastic greenhouses for £12.99 at the moment !!! What a bargain - that is half price. Its all I have room for now so I am going to get 1 (or 2 ) They are great for raising seedlings 

Glad this thread is up and running again 

xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Am all up for a new thread with seed swappings Jen, great idea  

I get my seeds from our local garden centre, they have heaps of organic ones which I prefer.

Charlies-mum I have bought plugs/seedlings from the internet before and they have been fantastic quality, mind you they were flowers but shouldn't be too much difference

Jennifer-am looking into buying a propagator for my seedlings, although they did say its going to be a scorcher this year, may not need it! 

Larkles
(Jen) Too many Jens on this thread to confuse matters!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo   Seriously thinking about going to focus and getting a plastic greenhouse!! Woohoo!!

What is everyone planting? I so far need lobelia but haven't decided what else this year. Is anyone doing hanging baskets? What are you putting in them? Thats what I want the lobelia for.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

BBC2 tonight. Grow your own veg!

And just had this by email so act quick!!
Quote from RHS email:
Bored by bags of limp salad? Put off by overpriced, tasteless supermarket produce? Want to reduce your food miles and pesticide input? The RHS will show you how with Grow Your Own VEG online. This coincides with a new BBC and RHS TV series Grow Your Own VEG and a book of the same name.

What's online?

RHS Online users can view the veg growers' calendar to get started, find out how to grow the tastiest veg ever, collect delicious recipes, share their experiences, frustrations and problems on the bulletin board, and view the latest blogs, plotcasts and videos of fellow veg growers.

TV inspiration

Don't forget to watch Grow your own VEG on BBC2 TV tonight at 8.30pm. The programme looks at setting up a veg garden - including a 3 x 3m (10 x 10ft) bed, getting started and growing potatoes and Jerusalem artichokes.

Exclusive offers

To keep up-to-date with the latest veg news and advice subscribe to our regular veg e-newsletter. Subscribers will also have access to exclusive hints, tips and growing information, be able to take part in competitions and receive exclusive offers, including discounts on RHS membership, show tickets and much more.

Subscribe Now

The first 1,000 people who subscribe to our veg e-mails will receive a free veg starter pack, which contains a poster, leaflets, seeds and recipe cards.

Subscribe to the veg e-newsletter : http://www.rhs.org.uk/vegetables/index.asp

Support the RHS, the UK's leading gardening charity
Registered Charity No: 222879

Hope that's of interest to someone.
Love,
Jen

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent Jen !!!  I have signed up but not sure if i'll make the first 1000   Oh well - should get some good tips via email 

I am so itching to get started on my plot   My Mum is coming down there with me tomorrow so I will take out some of the leeks that are growing and make some leek and spud soup   Been going through my seeds and because last year I was a bit preoccupied, most of them are too old to use.

I have loads and loads of flower seeds that are ok if anyone wants me to send them - let me know - free to good home or swap for a few veggie seeds


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love some flower seeds but I haven't any veggie seeds


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry, been mega busy, so I haven't been through my seeds yet. I will try to find time over the weekend before the madness of next week starts!! I will probably have flowers and veg to offer. Some bought and some collected from my own garden (so no guarantees about them  ).

Hope you're all well. The sun is out today! Yay! Spent yesterday pruning the apple trees in the walled garden at Stourhead. Lovely! It is the time to do it ladies, so just to remind you (following instructions are for apple trees that fruit on spurs and *not* tip fruiting varieties like Bramleys): Leave the strongest shoot on each branch as the leader and cut it back by 25% of this year's growth (cut just above an outward facing bud), and then cut all other shoots off that branch back to 5 or 6 buds (outward facing). Remove any dead, diseased or damaged branches as well as any that cross each other. You can also remove any that grow towards the middle of the tree. If your tree hasn't been pruned for a long time, try cutting back half this year and half next year or it will all be a bit much for the poor old tree! Don't be afraid, it is good for the tree and will encourage more fruiting spurs this year. Hope that helps someone!

Love,
Jen


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Saw an advert in the local paper today for a greenhouse free to anyone who would come and take it away.  They are quite easy to dismantle - you just need the right screwdriver.  Something to keep an eye out for I'd say!!!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sailaice - IM me your address and I will send you some flower seeds !!

Jen- Def worth looking our for freebies - I joined our local 'Freecycle' for free gardening bits and bobs.  Was it you mentioning Freecycle before   Can't remember now - well someone did which is why I signed up... Thanks


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Jennifer!

I was only joking hun   you can only send them if you have paypal and I can send you some money for them   I feel all embarrassed now  

Right I really need to get sorted this w/end!! Am doing my garden!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't be daft, just send me your address - It will cost me pence to send them 

Mind you, you could work off the debt in my allotment - are you near enough to manage a weekends digging


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will pm you it now!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I will get around to sending them, honest - just been so busy 

Where is everybody


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi

i put teabags in my compost bin - my Dad said it was ok so i slung them in 

hello everyone hope you don't mind if i join you all

LB
X


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope - the more the merrier 

I put teabags in mine, and crused up eggshells 

don't put whole potatoes in coz they sprout and don't rot 

you can wee in it to speed up the composting process  

No meat or cooked foods as they attract rats


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, I see you found us Laura  

No time to post today, but I'm sure someone else will have lots to say on growing veg.  There is some good info on the RHS site that goes with the new series on BBC2 on Fridays.

Must dash - good luck!

Love,
Jen


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jen .... Yes the link was good   

Hope its ok to join you all  

I am really interested in growing some veggies but don't really know where to begin ... could somebody maybe suggest what I should start off with blah blah blah .... also is growing in a home made vegetable box (is that what its called) just as good as growing oin the ground?


Thanks ladies xx Laura


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All

Another good thing for compost bins is leaves, old bits of plants, egg boxes, newspaper and yes wee as mentioned below   not too much citric peelings though

Have just got my 1st issue of Gardeners world, so will let you know what I plan to start germinating for the greenhouse, that is still up miracously after all the winds, we lost a couple of polycarbonate panels but saw them from our bedroom window in next doors garden, so gratefully retrieved  

Speak soon

Larkles
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

danlau - You can grow allsorts in pots, buckets and grobags.  Don't buy so called 'potato barrels'  I have grown onions in an old sink, always do potatoes in buckets or dustbins, courgettes in buckets and a cucumber plant which gave me cucs all summer   Dwarf beans and Tomatoes too - I reckon you could do most things in containers - give it a go.  Dwarf beans are good for beginners as they are easy and don't take much work.  Other than that its all trial and error.  I don't find carrots v successful because of carrotfly although I buy resistant varieties - This year I am going to grow them high if I can as the carrotfly can only fly at 30cm max above the ground


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Larkles, that was handy to find your panels   Flippin weather


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Jennifer  ... Thanx for the advice ... wow u really know your stuff ... hopefully I will be able to get something growing     

Im off to the shops this weekend to see whats about seed wise and what I am able to sow in these early months. 
Being the complete novice that I am though  ...I'm sure to drive each and every person on this thread crazy with questions      

xx Laura


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Laura!

If you have some ground to use then I'd start off this year with potatoes.  Easy to grow and they are really good for breaking up soil that's not been cultivated for a while.  Things to plant now - broad beans and that's about it unless you have a heated greenhouse or LOTS of windowsill space!!

I don't know what a vegetable box is...  do you mean a container of some sort or is it something more fancy?

I'm off to my Mum's today to start to clear a bed at the end of her garden.  She has asked me to redesign it for her - it's my first job in my new business.  Very exciting!  Must go and study now as I have the first module exam in my RHS advanced certificate in 2 weeks time - arghhhhh!

Take care and happy gardening!!!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Did you mean a raised bed ?

Meant to say - potato containers are being sold in some places for £29.99 for 3 - they are simply BUCKETS without handles !!!!!!!!! Can't believe people buy them !  I buy builders buckets from B&Q for 99p 

I am with Custard - don't sow anything now but chose what you want to grow now.  You can get some tomato seeds - buy a 'bush' variety and you don't have to worry which bits to pinch out.  Bush varietys are easier for the novice.  They can be sown in Feb/March inside, as can chillis.  The season of sowing really kicks off in March/April so you have pleny of time to get your containers and planning and buying sorted   Oooooooooooh, If you like courgettes, grow them as they are easy and rewarding as you get loads 

I grew dwarf beans and potatoes in buckets last year so I could move them with us - we moved in Aug and I was freaking out at the removers to 'watch out for the potatoes and beans'   I think they thought I was bonkers


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow I didn't know you could grow veg in containers!! I am definately considering growing some now!! Can you plant potatoes in a border?? I am excited now. Definately going to buy lots of seeds this weekend!!

Saila xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You could but bear in mind you have to dig them up so don't plant them near your prize roses   I stuck a potato in the ground when I was little, had no idea what it was when it sprung up and was delighted to dig up about 6 little new potatoes, just enough for my tea 

Def do purple sprouting brocolli in the borders and this time next year you could be picking yummy tenderstem brocolli which they charge a fortune for at supermarket   You don't sow it till later in the season and it grows all autumn and winter then you cut early in the year and it regrows more and more   Its like the magic porridge pot   Check which variety you get though as some don't flower till March/April.  An early one is aptly named Rudolph


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ... he he    Yes a raised bed is what I meant ... (veggie box) sorry ladies  

  on moving your buckets of potatos and beans ..... sod the widescreen tv or the ming vase ... just mind the veg !!!!!  Thanx for the potato bucket tip ... I'm gonna grab your 99p B&Q version   


Good luck Custard for exam ..... I didn't know there were such courses available. So your new business ...is it landscape gardening ??

Also ...where's the best place for seeds .... garden centres or B&Q or doesn't it make any difference ?

xxLaura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have bought from both - Netto if you have one nearby does seeds for 19p   There isn't one near me though 

In a few weeks the supermarkets should start stocking some varieties but for PS Brocolli I would go for garden centre and chose 2 varieties.  1 that is early ie Dec/Jan and one for later on so you get a succession of PSB 

I suprise myself sometimes with the knowledge I have picked up !  Not bad for an amateur if I do say so myself


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We have a Netto nearby!! Woohoo!!

Also, there is a Potatoe day at my local garden centre this Sunday and they are selling seed potatoes there are 25 varieties! I'm so excited!!

Can you grow broccoli in tubs?? Don't know about the borders now   what if it gets a bit wild or catches a frost


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

I don't have a netto


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hiya!

you guys are really inspiring me to plant some seeds this spring!  i've always loved the idea of having my own veg!!

carrie
xoxo


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Carrie - Go on go on go on   Grow your own - Watch BBC2 friday eves at 8 (i think) for a grow your own veg programme - its excellent   Its repeated in the week - tues i think at 7.30 

Sailace - The brocolli is fine in frost and snow as are cabbages and sprouts and should be alright in most winds barring hurricanes or put a stake in   Did you know parsnips actually taste better once they have had a hard frost on them - failing that, stick them in the freezer overnight to improve them once you dig them up 

I went snooping at another allotment at the weekend - I think I am a bit sad  



BTW I lost track on how much money I saved by growing my own salad - I normally buy washed, bagged salads (£1-£2 a throw) and kept score for ages    I grew it in troughs - you can buy 'mixed leaf salad' which you pick and it regrows so you get loads - my seeds cost me £1.10 and I had salad all summer long


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

HI Jennifer ... I'm v impressed with your knowledge   ... Do you have a allotment or just grow in the back garden ??

I'm trying to decide what seeds to get this year ....      At the rate I'm thinking ...we'll lose the 6x8 shed    

xxLaura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Danlau - I have grown veggies for about 4 years now but am still learning !  I had a large garden when we lived in Cambridge so grew all my veggies in the garden - I now have a small garden so have recently got an allotment   I can't wait to get started on it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is the best place to get seeds online?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I haven't bought online before coz I love browsing the catalogs   Dobies are cheaper than Thompson and Morgan - I went through their catalog with a fine toothed comb 

Other than that, who knows - I suppose you just find one you like.  I love going through my Dobies catalog - If you phone them, they will send you one - then you can be as sad as me


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Just requested the Dobies catalogue


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to ring them tonight!   Can't wait to go to garden centre on Sunday!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG really?? I will be there first thing tomorrow!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Bargain - I don't have one near me I don't think


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

hiya ..... woolworths are doing BOGOF on all their seeds  ... alsoooooo starter packs of strawberries, mushrooms & tomatos are all half price £6 down to £2.99 ....not bad eh ?

xx Laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Oooooooooh thanks Laura !  That is great - I might try to get to woolies this weekend then   I really fancy a go at mushrooms.


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi all ...  I went to woolies and bought a fair amount of stuff    ...Gonna try some mushrooms too ... looks fairly straight forward  

Also went to poundland and got myself lots of tubs and seed trays ...its great in there cos they do all sorts like seeds, trellis, polethene covering , netting and fleecey blanket stuff for plants seeds ... not that I'd have a clue what to do with it though     

But I'm determined to give it a go ... surely something has to grow   hey it will be great fun anyway   

Hope you all hit the shops & garden centres today, don't forget your gardening gloves !!

xx Laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I must remember to go to Woolies... arghhhhh, brain is foggy atm 

I bought watercress seeds for the first time this weekend... I love watercress and it will go nicely with my babyleaf salads that I have started off in the conservatory - Yummmmm.  I hate buying those expensive bags from supermarket when its so easy to do at home.  Just need longer days now and more sunshine 

There are a few things that can be sown in Feb so I am starting to get excited


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Well did the garden centre this afternoon and have broad beans (seeds), runner beans, leeks and a lonely blackcurrent plant that was going in the half price sale so will have to love it back into life-and tomatoes that you can do in hanging baskets! also a potting bench for my greenhouse and heaps of germinating pots   can you tell it's just been my payday? spend before it all goes out of the window in bills.......

I love watching that gardening show on BBC-great inspirations

Happy gardening

Larkles
x


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

hiya ... I also bought some spuds ..... I bought some from B&Q - 2 big bags for £5  

I'm bought some seeds that have to be started off indoors and need a warms spot of around 18 degrees ... where would be good do you think ? 

Also is ordinary compost good for most seeds, potatos etc ... I bought a huge bag of general purpose stuff and a 60l bag of grade 1 specialist stuff for seeding   .

Any tips before I start for the folowing    leeks, brocci,toms, onions, potatos,cucumber,courgette, lettuce, beetrrot      like Larkles its near my payday too and I've roped DP ito helping seeing as I went a bit crazy on the BOGOF offer hee hee

xxLaura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

at you Laura !!  I use general purpose but if its old stuff I microwave it to kill anything lurking, like bugs or bacteria that might affect my seedlings   I mix it with vermiculite/perlite to make it looser as seedlings like good drainage.  Grit would be just as good.

Leeks are easy - fling a load of seeds in a pot, cover with small amount compost - it grows up like grass.  seperate, cut off the tops and haircut the roots a little when they are 10cm (ish - everything is 'ish' with me).  Make a hole in the ground with a long stick, drop in the baby leek so that top half is sticking out - don't firm in, just water and watch it grooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow !!!!!  Thats what I do anyway - there will be useful tips on that prog on Fridays.  Did you watch it ?  Its repeated on Tues if you missed it 



Do you have somewhere bright you can put your seeds - I have mine in conservatory but its only 10degrees in there at night (have thermometer to protect my little seedlings )  Sunny windowsill would be ok I think.  Later I will grow mine in plastic greenhouse thingy outside but way too cold atm.


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Coooooeeee ....     on microwaving compost .... thanx for sharing all ur secrets hee hee ...... yes I watched the programme and thought it was fantastic !! I had missed the first 2 episodes ...hopefully I didn't miss too much 

I can't wait to get started   .... what i was wondering though Jen was ..... Although alot of the seeds go straight in the ground from seeds ...do you tend to get them started indoors first and then transfer once they have got going.. Also can all things get started indoors first or just certain things .   Sorry to be a pain in the you know what !!!!

X Laura X


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Told you I was a saddo 

I have better luck with my seeds that I start off indoors but you can't transplant things like carrots or potatoes.  They need to go in where they are to grow.  brassicas, beans, salads, toms and most other things I think can be started in pots.  The other good thing about starting them inside is the slugs can't get them   And slugs luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve seedlings 

I might be wrong but I think you need to start your onion seeds early as they need a long season to grow.  But all the instructions will be on the packet   You can do them in pots/trays.  Try shallots too (outside) - the garden centres have plenty in now and they are v reasonable price too - and they are easy   Each bulb you plant turns into about 6-10 bulbs by the time you take them out


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

I'm planning a very green fingered weekend ...its supposed to be quite good weather wise   so hopefully we'll have some early spring weather.

Ive already warned DP to be prepared to find the window sills full of seed trays


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I spent 2 hours digging on my allotment on Sunday   I really enjoyed myself 

I think the old boys down there thought I was mad with my sunglasses, pink gloves and pink trug to collect weeds   Wait till I go down there with all my pink tools too   I am going to spray all the handles pink so they are easier to see on the soil 

Not really gardening weather today is it !!!  Mind you, this cold snap and all its snow will be bad news for slugs so lets hope it kills most of them off so they don't gobble up our seedlings this year


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Jen  

Nah you'll be starting a trend !! All the old boys will have pink gloves etc next week I'm sure !!    

I'm really chuffed cos loads of my seedlings are poking their heads above the compost now ...wahooo .. also I bought a 'pop up' greenhouse from ebay so that will be in use as soon as this blinking snow clears  

Hopefully I'll be growing lovely veggies this year and then won't have to fork out stupid amounts of cash at the supermarkets ... only lately have I really taken notice of the cost of some things ...usually I just put stuff in the trolly without taking notice of the price  

xx DH jokes though ...saying he'll be hearing MOOOOOO from the shed cos I'll be having a go at milking our very own cow next !!!!!!   

x laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I nearly got goats once... I am such a nightmare   I settled for 6 chickens in the end   We don't have them anymore though, since we moved to this house with its titchy garden 

These chaps on the allotment have 20/30years experience (some of them) in growing veggies.  I have only 4 but I am sure they think this is a fad for me and I bet they are taking bets on whether I last the season   I hope I prove I can do it 

My Mum was funny.  We were talking to one old fella who has had his plot for 30 years, and Mum was asking him a few questions (which I knew the answer to but she would never ask me ) and then told this chap that I had been growing veg in my garden in Cambridge and winked at me.  After he had gone she said to me "well I don't want him knowing we haven't a clue what we are doing" errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm speak for yourself love   I know i'm no expert but I like to think I might have learned a thing or 2 over the last 4 years of growing veggies  

Pop up greenhouse sounds good - I will have a look at those   What seeds have you planted ?  I have toms, chillis and salad coming up but they are looking a bit leggy so I think they aren't getting enough light   Should have waited that extra week before I started I think.  Oh well - will sow some more anyway so I have plenty 

Love to all


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sailace - Your seeds are finally in the post   Sorry it took so long.  Kept forgetting to buy a jiffy bag and then remembered I had some bubble wrap I could use !  They are all flower seeds - hopefully you will get some lovely flowers from them


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Cheap seeds online... http://www.alanromans.com/

50p a pack !!!!!! He saves because seeds are sent in regular foil packs with no info except obviously the variety. All sowing/growing info is on his website.

Even cucumber seeds which are normally £3+ for 10 in the shops are 50p on his site. Well worth it I would say and it means you can experiment with dif varieties for that price 

He does flowers and veg, and potatoes. All sorts of stuff !


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ,  I planted some lettuce, toms and they have already popped up above the soil .   ... Can't wait for the weather to get a little better so I can sow my other stuff like leeks and potatos  

Was wondering how big though ...do I let my tom, lettuce seedlings get before I replant them into bigger pots and is it just a straight transfer from 1 pot to the other ?

Jen / I'm off to have  a peek at that website now .... 50p is a bargain isn't it and well worth experimenting different seeds at thet price


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Laura!

With repotting, it is worth just moving up from one size to the next bit by bit.  If you jump from small to big the roots head straight for the sides of the pot and you get no rootball in the middle of the compost and less strong root growth in general.  It is irritatiing to have to do it more often, but you get a better plant from it!

Sorry I've not been on much recently.  I've been busy setting up my own gardening business!!!  I am doing maintenance for local families and people who don't have time or are no longer able to do it for themselves.  It is going really well so far and I have 3 sets of clients plus my Mum       She doesn't really count I'm sure!  It has left me short on time though...  I sat my first module of my RHS Advanced Cert of Horticulture this week.  It was fairly grim, but should turn out OK.  Not as good as the last lot of exams, that's for sure!

If there are any seeds anyone particularly wants, send me a pm and I'll see what I have.  I've been promising a list, but realistically I need to mark books, so probably won't get round to it.  If you ask you might get though  

Hope you're all well.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Jen - Thanks for info on repotting - I didn't know it was best to repot bit by bit and would prob have just put mine into large pots to save on time  I know better now !!!

Well done you on setting up your own business !!! That is fantastic !!! Congrats  You'll have to keep me posted on that as its something I would like to do here but not sure if I have enough knowledge yet  Am doing garden maintenance for someone in our LETS group though (lets is a moneyless community based exchange scheme - http://www.letslinkuk.net/ )

Take care all
Jennifer xx xx

/links


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I've just stumbled across this section and it's fab!

We have such a tiny back garden (well I have seen tinier ones) and I think my dh thinks it's a tardis, coz the plans he's got for growing veggies this year are unbelievable.  

We are both total novices at this, but dh has been watching the Friday evening programme on BBC.  We took a trip down a garden center a couple of weekends ago and boy, did dh go made on all his packets of seeds.

Anyway, we did have a wasted bit of ground that has always bugged me, which runs about 15 to 20 foot alongside our garden fence and is a good couple of foot wide, so fair play, dh got someone around last friday and he's made a big purpose built area now, filled with compost and stuff... (think there's going to be some smelly stuff going in there) and it's great, coz it's actually an area now that has a purpose.... Vegetables!

I popped down to Focus last week and bought one of those pvc greenhouse things, which was down from £25 to £12.50 and it has 4 good shelves on.  So dh has now planted lots of seeds for Tomatoes, Chilli's, Peppers and Radishes at the moment... so everyday I'm checking these out - nothing showing up yet, but I guess they've only been planted about 4 days - I can't wait to show Iestyn when they start shooting.

I've ordered the book that goes with the BBC series, together with one about growing veggies in confined spaces.. so can't wait to get those.

I will keep an eye out here for any tips coz I reckon we're gonna need them.

Jennifer - how do you find the time to have an allotment!

Love to you all,

Sue xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Sue   welcome to the thread ... I am a newbie at growing veggies too but the gals here have pointed me in the right direction and my lil seedling are looking luvvverrly now  

Custard I wished you lived closer to me with your gardening business   I'm sure once the spring kicks in you'll be in high demand ....blimey how do you fit it all in ? Thanx for the repotting advice ...I'll pop to B&Q this weekend for some pots.

I planted some onion bulb thingys but am now a lil confused . The pkt said to put in holes 6inches deep ...but on the bbc programme the woman put her onion bulbs in with just the tip poking out of the ground so I'm now wondering if I've gone wrong somewhere. Mine aren't showing any signs of doing anything    

xx Laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sue - Are your seeds outside ?  Its best to bring your tom/chilli and pepper seeds inside as they need warm temps to germinate - about 18/20 degrees.  The radishes might come up as they can tolerate cool weather - have never grown them so not sure.   As for having time for my allotment, I don't know how I will find the time to be honest   When I have been down there at weekends, dp has had the girls at home but as weather warms up, they will come with me   THose PVC greenhouse things are great and good value at £12.50 - I bought one too 

Most seeds take 7/14+ days to germinate so patience is required - something I have very little of


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks Laura and Jen for the welcome!  Jen, my seeds are inside (the greenhouse is set up in our downstairs shower room .  Some of the radishes have started sprouting yesterday/today and a few of the tomatoes - it's so exciting!

The books arrived a couple of days ago too, so will refer to those too!

Love,

Sue xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

My seeds arrived from Alanromans.com and I have to admit being a bit sad not having lovely brightly coloured packets to pore over but at 50p a pack, I know I can hardly moan !!  Deffo the cheapest seeds around 

Off to the allotment this morning to cut back the last of the raspberry canes   A bit late but never mind   Taking ds with me.  He WILL get interested in gardening   I am going to give him responsibility of the pumpkins this year


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jen ...Hope you had a good day at your allotment ..... the weather here stayed lovely, was it just as nice where u live ?

How did your DS enjoy things .... did he take well to your pink gloves    

What r u growing down on your lotty ? 

x Laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Laura (  I had a lovely time thanks !!  I couldn't do much due to sprained wrist (am wearing an attractive splint atm) but ds pruned all the raspberries and enjoyed himself.  He is looking forward to growing pumpkins - He didn't think he would enjoy himself but he did    Errrrrrrrrrrrm my ds - pink gloves   Not a chance   I might have to get him some blue ones coz he is like me and doesn't like soil on his hands 

I am just clearing the ground ready at the moment - sowing will start in earnest next month - thats when I start to panic and run out of seed trays and room in my heated propagator   I think I will run out of space on the allotment coz i have soooooooooooooo many seeds now - i am a bit of a seed buying addict  

Custard - How is your business going ?  Keep us posted 

Sue - are you doing mushrooms too ?  My Dad tried growing them in our downstairs shower room - you reminded me   They failed though, i think he did them wrong   Sainsburys and woolies are doing kits for them   

Happy gardening everyone   Hopefully the weather will be good at the weekend so we can get out there and garden


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Jen - No, no mushrooms! .

Tomatoe plants are shooting up literally before our eyes, as are the Radishes - the peppers and hot chilli's look like there may be a little sign of life creeping in!

Iestyn's getting so excited going in to see how much all his 'Vedgables' have grown! 

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

I won one of the grow your own veg sets!!!!  I was well pleased!  It has three packs of seeds in it - aubergines, yellow tomatoes and some chinese spinach, as well as some recipe cards and a poster.

Not bad for a quick email!!!

Love,
Jen


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jen I have got the seeds and want to thank you very very much!! I will post pics when they are grown    Going to send you some back


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi all .......How your lil seedling coming on ? My seeds have pretty much all started growing and the window sills round the house are like 'seed hotels' 4 **** treatment and spa     

It's a pity that programme on BBC only had 6 episodes, I thought it was great and would have loved to see more.

Hope u r all keeping well and looking forward to spring  

x Laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sailaice - Glad you got them - Bet the postman wondered what/who Sailace is   Hope you get lots of flowers from them 

Laura - My seeds all look a bit straggly - I don't think they are getting enough light although with the days being so much longer now, the new batch I am starting off should look better.

Sue - Is Iestyn still excited ?  Wait till he can pick and eat the fruits of his labour 

Custard - How is the business going ?  

Love to everyone else


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hmmm Jen - Is Iestyn still excited Oooh, all I can say I got the brunt of a very unhappy dh this afternoon as Iestyn very much enjoyed digging UP the radishes that dh planted yesterday !

There I was thinking it was just a bit of fun.... how wrong could I have been - think a little bit of possessiveness over these vegetables is going on! .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sue - Can you do cress with Iestyn so he can cut it himself - It should be done in a week so he wouldn't even need to be really really patient !!!

Elaine - Sorry about your greenhouse   There are some good offers about on new ones though - wish I had the space   THe fruit trees sound good - wish we could grow bananas here


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Coooeeeee Ladies 

Well I thought today was going to be nice so decided to repot my lickle seedlings into slightly bigger pots as they were looking a bit squished in the mini ones I had  ... there I was outside cold yet enjoying myself when it blinking decided to pour down      

I managed to do a fair bit and they have lots more space and pretty much look gooooood   ...I was wondering though ... ?? ?? ?? how are lettuce seedling supoosed to look ....mine look a bit erm ... floppy is that right     

Oh well ... they might perk up I suppose but any help will be great 

Xlaura


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I usually wait to pot on until there are at least two "true" leaves.  These look like small versions of real lettuce leaves, as opposed to seed leaves which look different.  Maybe your lettuce seedlings are floppy because they only have the seed leaves??  Just a guess.  The other option is that if the seeds were sown quite close together the seedlings get a bit leggy as they are all straining for the light.  This can also happen if light levels are low where you put the seed trays.  Don't be put off, they will probably sort themselves out.  If not just sow another batch!

Good luck!!!

Love,
Jen


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow 

Certainly heaps to catch up on here  

Well I am right pleased now as have electricity running down to my greenhouse with heater & light inside, lovely & cosy   when I open the door the cats come running down to join me-so sweet

And I've been busy planting, I love this so much. I now have 8 broad bean plants, 6 runner beans, 6 tomatoes mini ones that I will plant in hanging baskets this year. 4 pumpkins, 5 melons, 4 butternut squash, now who have I forgotten? oh yes a few herbies to compliment the rest, some chysamthiums sown from seed which are just nearing to be repotted.  

Dh has just bought the timber to do my vege beds, as now at long last he has got "his" shed up!! this will be interesting  

Love Larkles
xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Yipppeee, its that time of year again  

Nice to see the familiar faces from last year and good to see lots of new green fingers too  

I have started off all my seeds, my poor house looks like a garden centre. Cant wait to get the garden all tidy and mow the lawn.

Jen - how long have i got until my slow worms wake up from hibernation? Am dreading them reappearing  

L xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86161.0 

Anyone


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry Dizzi, just not interested   tried the chatroom once but things were going way to fast for me, felt quite bewildered!!

Well the beans are all sprouting, so exciting, although door to greenhouse fell off again due to winds, have had to put a lock thingy on it to prevent it happening again. 

Hope everyones garden growing is going well  

Larkles
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Does anyone want a pack of radish seeds   I have one going begging - got it free but I don't like radishes - They are easy to grow - just PM your address and i'll post it out


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep - send me your address hun and i'll post them out tomorrow


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought my focus greenhouse  I'm setting it up tonight!!

I need to get some more seed trays too  

Also, what trailing plants does everyone put in their hanging baskets?


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

How about some surfinia petunias and some lobelia?....

J


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just bought some trailing lobelia. I had already bought lobelia before but it wasn't trailing  

I don't know any other trailing plants for hanging baskets  

On the plus side the greenhouse is up  it looks fab!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent!  Prepared to become addicted to spending time in your greenhouse      I LOVE mine!  You can have a go at things like aubergines and peppers now that you have a greenhouse.

Have fun!
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am! I am getting some growbags for my cherry tomatoes and they can go in there too!  

Do you know of anymore trailing plants custard?


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, ivy is a possibility if you choose one of the smaller varieties. Or how about a trailing pelargonium? Sometimes called geraniums (wrongly!!). The ivy leaved ones would be suitable. Like this www.swallowtailgardenseeds.com/assets/pl_plss.jpg
HTH!

Love,
Jen

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi can I join you 

I got a telephone call yesterday to say we have got an allotment    It needs a bit of work but nothing too drastic - we are going to see it today !!!! I am so excited - lol

I have spent the last few days planting seeds into pots and have so far done Lettuce, Sprouts and cress

I still have to plant Lobelia, Glyssum, Sunflowers (April), tomatoes, basil, chives, parsley and cuecumbers. 

I am just waiting to arrive 1x black current bush, 1x red current bush and 1x white current bush which I won in a competition this week !! Apparently they are ready to produce fruit so we should have loads of black currents, red currents and white currents over July, August and September - YUMMY !!!

Any tips would be really appreciated - a lot of people in my family a prize gardeners and I don't want to let the side down    

T xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmm currant bushes sound lovely!! Where can you get them from? To garden centres sell them?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I won these through a company called D T Browns. They should have been £17.00 for the 3 which isn't bad anyway !!!

Website is www.dtbrownseeds.co.uk

I guess you should be able to get them from garden centres as well - Each bush supposedly produces 20lb of fruit too !!!!

T xx

External Link. FF not responsible for the content of this link.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok there is no way I am going to be off this thread now even if it is just me posting.

Went to see the allotment and it is HUGE - It has 2 sheds and already has 3 beds and there are foundations ready for a greenhouse !!! 

We went to the grden centre after and have bought potatos and a load more herbs to plant in one of the beds tomorrow.  I also treated myself to a seed sprouter so we will have a constant stream of bean sprouts 

The guy who runs the allotments also does the local Horticulteral Show and we have already been told we have to enter - so that might be fun   

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for crashing the thread guys, but just have to ask Tashja if she's gonna do an Arthur Fowler and hide away on the allotment for peace and quiet  

Vicki x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

YES !!!! lol 

It is so peaceful up there so I am going to hide in the potting shead !!!  DH has just said he is going to hide me under the little patio he has planned   

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Not Brookside stylie I hope!!


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Welcome Tashja .... oooohhh I would love an allotment ...at the mo I've taken over the end of the back garden     

I'm so pleased the weather has started to improve a little ... today was luvverly !! 

hope everyone else is busy with their seedlings   

Laura xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

hope you don't mind me joining you. I have a green house which the last owners of the house we live in left. After finishing reburning the house i now have more time on my hnds so this year i'm going to set up the greenhouse.

DH has sone nothing but   at me as i've never done any gardening b4 in my life. I really unsure about what i need to do but my dad said he will help me. Need all the help i can get so i hope you all dont mind me asking very stupid questions   .

Just though it would be a great distraction from ttc and tx and would help me with my healthy eating!

Going to plan out what i'm going to plant now.
Cleo xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohoo Tashja ! I have an allotment too  We aren't allowed sheds on ours but I have loads of mature fruit bushes, currants, gooseberries, raspberries, something else and rhubarb. Don't know what the something else is - Am waiting for summer to find out 

I have put in my first early potatoes, a bit early but the ones I found from last season in the ground had good sprouts on them so it must be warm enough. Also worms are very active so I guess March is getting warmer  Also, put in my shallots. Got to be patient for everything else though. Got leeks, tomatoes, chilli peppers, sweet peppers and a couple of courgettes started off in my conservatory (no greeny anymore ) and have a tonne of seeds.

Welcome Cleo 

Here, check out this website for cheap (50p per pack) veggie seeds http://www.alanromans.com/default.asp?cookiecheck=yes&



[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Woooo allotment girls !!!

I spent a lot of time on our allotment this weekend - found it helped take my mind off other things 

Anyway - we now have a fully functioning herb garden - which looks great !! We have also planted out a few onion plants.  The bed we were digging up was also full of potato's and they were all sprouting so I think we are past any frost now. 

We have also started to prepare another bed ready for Peas and Leeks. 

There is still loads to do but we are loving it !!  Luckily the committee which run our allotments are really easygoing and they have said anything goes   Me and Paul are the youngest on there as all the other people are retired but that means that we are being well looked after !! 

Jennifer - What does this other thing look like - could it be a Gooseberry ??

T xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Tashja - The other thing isn't a gooseberry - Its possibly a blackberry as it has really long arching stems, but I am hoping its something more interesting like a Tayberry or something else.  Blackberries are all very well and good but they remind me of my Cambridge garden when I spent weeks trying to cut them back to recover some 30ft of garden 

Regarding frosts - we are in for plenty more I am sure but as long as we earth up the spuds and keep them covered with lawn clippings they should be ok I think.  Frosts sometimes come as late as May which is pretty devastating to the gardener 

Its great fun isn't it.  We have a couple of younger people at our allotments but mostly its older people with 20/30 years of experience.  Puts my 5 years worth of veggie growing into perspective   Still, I think you are always learning with growing veg.

I am looking forward to doing butternut squashes - I haven;t done them before


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was at a cat show in Wigan on saturday and in Instore (a shop) they had gooseberry, blackberry and raspberry bushes all for 1.99!! I am kicking myself for not getting any  

PS: does anyone know where to get lavender from?? I have decided I want some for my window box under kitchen window.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I saw some unusual varieties of lavendar on ebay a while ago.  Otherwise any local nursery/garden centre should have it.  They will be getting well stocked now for the new season 

You can grow it from seed but I never have.

My dining room table looks like a potting shed   Its full of seedlings, empty looking trays, hopefully seeds will germinate soon  and chitting potatoes !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Potting shed....hmmmm I think I might get one of those  

Which is the traditional lavender?? The one you can dry etc...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Who knows  English lavendar maybe ? arghhhhhhh  might be Hidcote 

http://plants.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/3864/1?RA=tiscali

/links


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Tashja & Cleo  

Great to hear all your news, Sailace I bought my blackcurrent bush from our local gardening centre, under £5.00 as was in the Sale-looked a bit sad and felt sorry for it   it's now in a tub on the patio and doing very well, all the buds are coming out so hopeful we will have some nice fruit from it later on. Also have I think it's clematis but it produces little Kiwi fruit-anyone know what I'm talking about?!

English Lavender is the one you're thinking about but am sure there are heaps of different ones too 

Greenhouse is blooming with all my seedlings, broad beans just about ready to plant out, runner beans, beetroot, pumpkin, butternut squash, tomatoes are taking a little longer to come out, I need to get some cucumbers and peppers soon

Hope everyones enjoying this wonderful weather, dh showed me the weather for the next 5 days-they reckon it's going to snow on Monday    I've never understood why Weathermen can keep their jobs after getting it wrong time and time again!

Larkles
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Just a quickie as I've got to go to Sains....  The most common type of lavender is indeed Hidcote.  The full name is Lavandula angustifolia "Hidcote".  Cuts well for dried flowers etc... But do keep it trimmed right back each season as it won't regenerate well if you have to cut into woody stems.

Good luck!
Jen
xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Ladies ... oooo errrr did you hear about the snow this weekend ..... and there was me thinking I'd be able to get planting  

Also ........... was just wondering ............ is any1 interested in joining me to make a team for the 'its a knockout' quiz ??  At the mo its just likkle ole me  
Maybe if any1's interested we could be the 'Seeds of intelligence' ha ha ha ha ... I need 4 in a team with 2 reserves ... so if u fancy it ...hoooorrraaaahhhh let me know  : 


xx Laura


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Danlou

What does this knockout thing require-do you have to be online at a special time?
Larkles
x


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Larkles ... apparently its gonna be on Sundays at around 8pm.

Here's the link explaining it all in a bit more detail 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87984.0

xx Laura


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hey peeps

Larkles just answered my post about veg growning, I thought veg and gardening were different DOH!!!!

well i feel like a total dunce, me and dh have planted everything pretty much, carrots potatoes, leeks, cabage, parsnips,  onions the packets said feb/march so we got digging and since reading some of your posts it looks like we're far too early, its our very first attempt you see so we're really pretty clueless.  however we have some pete pots germinating in our 3 teir green house thingy, that has some seedlings popping through but I'm not sure when to plant or really how to  plant.... but at least we have a back up from the patch.  I also got a rasperry tree from poundland. they had gooseberries etc too by the way.

I've also grew some herbs and currently have some corriander growing, soo we'll see if I manage these

the snow over the weekend will probably ruin the patch of seeds won't it??

Donna


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Donna - Some of what you have put in will be ok, some will fail.  But that will happen with anything you plant in summer too   Just keep at it   Its in April that the veg growing season really kicks off - veg likes a lot of light so our longer days suit them better after March  

The main thing is to enjoy it - then, whatever you get to eat will be a bonus


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My 3 tier greenhouse has collapsed this morning whilst I am at work and DH didn't have chance   to sort it out while I am at work! Needless to say I am distraught!!   Dreading going home to find all is lost with all those seeds I planted!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Aw Sailace hun-sorry to hear about your greenhouse. Mine is a pain in the B*tt with all the winds over the weekend we have lost Another frigging panel, and the rollers on the door-one completely missing   dh says he never wants to put up another greenhouse in his life 

Hi Donna-glad you found us  
It's all trial and error, am not sure if anything will I'm growing will produce vegetables although am sure they will, don't worry about it too much it will be nice to see what comes out 

Larkles


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

We have two large concrete blocks in the bottom tier of our greenhouse cos we live in the winyest village on the planet 

So see with the pete pots am I right in thinking you can just put them straight in the ground then? if so when, some of my seedlings are at two leif stage.

Jennifer good point about enjoying it thats the main thing I suppose.

Ive planted some Pumkin in the greenhouse, would love to grow and carve it at the end of it for halloween, anyone else attempting pumkin or done it in the past?

Did any of you see the thing on Friday night, I didnt catch the name of it it was on the same time as comic releif and I was flicking while the sad bits were on, a stundent was attempting to grow veg according to the moon, apparently the stuff she planted following this book about the moon all florished much better than the ordinarily planted stuff? did anyone catch the name of the book, would be really interesting to try it.

Also another question on the gardening front, we built our own house so we have a blank canvas re the garden, whats easy to grow and easy to maintain re bushes etc?

Donna xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Oh just noticed lillies on my window boxes are starting to come through. Oh how exciting!!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Donna!

It's great isn't it? I love this time of year when things start to poke their way up through the soil. It is so exciting. Don't worry if everything doesn't work this year, gardening is a subject where you can always learn something new. And there are always exciting new plants to try out.
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F209%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Love,
Jen


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Donna

I have 4 each of pumpkin & butternut squash-love them so much! I have just re-planted my 1st pumpkin into a bigger pot and waiting for the rest to spring up. Still waiting to be able to afford the soil and mushroom compost for my vege beds-about £180.00 I need it sooner than later as all my beans are dying to be planted out

Hi Jen, good to see you again  

Larkles
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I know its cold out and there isn't much gardening to be done but

COME BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is everybody


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning all!

It isn't cold down here this morning.  In fact I have clocked 32 oC in the greenhouse this morning    !!  I've just spent an idyllic 3 hours tidying up a client's garden ready to start planting an exotic tropical jungle    Very exciting.  I now feel like I have 5 different gardens where I can try out all of my zany ideas.  It's fab.  Not sure how gardening is going to mix with tx, but if it stays like today and I lay off the heavy work, it should be OK.

Lots of love to all!
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent Custard   So your business is taking off then   What training did you do, can I ask ?  I am thinking of doing a horticultural qualification but have no idea what to do - I want do do peoples gardens, prob not the heavy landscaping stuff though - maintenance, planting, ponds possibly, encouraging veggie patches  that sort of thing   I have a few yeas before the girls go to school so want to be in a position to start then


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Jennifer!

I did the RHS general certificate of horticulture.  It is generally recognised as the best starter course for keen amateurs.  If you do it through evening classes it works out at about 3 hours per week from September to July.  It covers all the areas you would expect as well as some plant science.  You'll find more info on the RHS website.  www.rhs.org.uk  I am now working towards my RHS advanced which is another matter altogether    Practical exam and lots of tough theory.  My last exam was in Feb and I don't think it went very well    To be honest you don't need a qualification to start a gardening business, but you can certainly charge a bit more if you have one.  Plus it looks nice to put RHS qualified on your letterhead etc!!!

Good luck with it all!
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I wondered about that one - I think I will do it if I can get concessions on the fees - am so broke atm 

I am a member of the RHS - could I just put the letters after my name anyway 

I could be Jennifer FF, RHS, MAH (mad as hatter)



We have a new neighbour and she said she doesn't know the first thing about gardening. So I took her on a tour of her front garden giving her the names of all her plants


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Local evening classes often do do reduced rates, it is worth asking.

Love,
Jen


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Why are you Gloomy Jen


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not hugely gloomy....  Just started down regging and there's been a run of BFPs on the clinic thread I chat most on.  It just feels like the luck can't possibly hold out long enough for me.    I know that's really silly and my friend Belle gave me a good talking to    But I'm still feeling a bit glum that's all!

Thanks for asking.  

Jen


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey

Custard, just to tell you that I got my BFP just as about 7 other people I used to chat to in the chat room all got theres and I was the last, tbh I thought there was no way I'd get one cos there was so many others that the luck was sure to run out, well look at me now.    

Well we got out on Satuday and put some more seeds in the wee greenhouse thingy to germinate (just incase the planted ones don't work which they probably won't).  I've got a decent sized front and back garden to start playing with as soon as dh decides to move the jcb and scaffolding, any suggestions ladies of what might be easy to manage for a beginner would be greatly appreicated, like I said before these lillies are the first things I've ever planted and I find it magic that they're growing.

Donna


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, are you pyschic? you picked on Jen's mood whilst no indication-no problems, I think it's fab  

Jen/Custard, know where you;re coming from, am too on another long awaited cycle-9th attemot-feels surreal 

Youngd-fantastic news for you bfp  

Garden beds, compost and a few day of loving care are all in and broad beans, runners and pumpkin all settled in for the night, hope no snails are awake tongiht  

Lots of love to everyone

Larkles/Jen
x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

he he thanks larkles its not me who's pg its my sister, thats my bambino in the picture though.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

larkles said:


> Hi Jennifer, are you psychic? you picked on Jen's mood whilst no indication-no problems, I think it's fab


I'm a bit good aren't I


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry Youngd-a bit premature   good lluck for your next 58 days 

Yes you're good jennifer   I do flower essences-I pm'd one person after reading her woes, she agreed to let me send her some essences, only after 2 days her twins have changed (mist blend) it;s wonderful to help with such little things

x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Jennifer's good..... but she did have some help   I have a mood bear in my info on the left of my posts!      I'd be well impressed if she had just picked up on it!  Feeling a bit better today.  I woke up with night sweats so I'm hoping that means the down regging drugs are working.  I'm taking this one day at a time.

Wow Larkles...  Your garden sounds great.  My raspberry canes have arrived so I have to do some quick digging to make a bed for them.     I don't know how people manage to do all the preparing of beds the previous autumn and all that.  We're much more last minute here!!!

Hope everyone else is well.  Thanks for your kind words.
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jen - Sounds like the downreg is deffo working - no wonder you feel down.  I am awful when I downreg - so bad that they didn't do it on my last cycle - they timed my HRT to fit around tx instead so more like a natural cycle.  Hugs to you


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer!

I've blown you some bubbles for being so bubbly and lovely 

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you - then I forgive you for telling Larkles about my secret powers   I blew you some back to help with your mood bear - I hope that makes you slightly less glum


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jen ~   I will be joining you on the downregging soon we can cheer each other up  

I am back on the band wagon girls!! Getting new greenhouse tomorrow night and ordered more seeds from Alan Romans lets pray there aren't any winds and this one doesn't blow down!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a flowering climbing plant for a shady area?  

I have a brick shed that gets no sun on the front, and I want something just to disguise it so isn't an eyesore.  The previous owners put a rose there but it had no leaves on the bottom half because it was climbing towards the light.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there!!

Can i join you girls!!! I was really excited to find this thread, me and my partner are avid plant and veggie growers, have a greenhouse and veggie beds in the back garden. I a currently on the dreaded 2ww, so it would be lovely to think about something different!!!

Pem


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Pem

Glad you found us   fantastic to keep your mind off the dreaded 2ww  

Sue-sorry I think Jennifer might know, telling her neighbour all the names of her flowers-well impressed!!

Hi Sailace and Jen-am downregging too but differently, started meds last night

Hi to anyone else, I think we should have a photo competition of all our lovely overflowing   vegetable beds  

Larkles
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds good! Mine are a state - can I enter a picture of veg beds I'm paid to look after    they are much better looking - plus I have one family with soil to die for.... It does exactly what it should unlike my clay loam. 

Climber for a shady wall..... back in a min, just consulting my plant bible... OK.... there's plenty of choice. The most obvious is ivy, but I wouldn't go there if I were you as it makes a terible mess of anything it grows up and you'll be ripping it all off in a few months  So here are some nicer alternatives
_Clematis alpina _ 'Frances Rivis' (nice flowers)
_Euonymus fortunei _ 'Sliver Queen' (good if you want some colour in winter)
_Hydrangea petiolaris _ (a nice climbing hydrangea)
_Lonicera japonica _ 'Halliana' (a rampant honeysuckle that is nicely tamed by being in the shade!).

A decent garden centre should have at least 2 or 3 of those. You can use google images if you want to see pictures.

Hope that helps!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi to all!!

anything that keeps your mind off the dreaded 2ww is a fantastic idea!!! I have a lovely honeysuckle that i grow in the semi shade and it is stunning in the late spring/early summer. Also there is an evergreen clematis...maybe the one you mentioned that is fab...i would love to get my hands on it at some time, saw one once at Dobbies and forever kicked myself for not buying it!!

I had wooden raisedbeds made out of old wooden composters, just invested in some black plastic linkabord ones from harrodonline, they are fab!!! So all looks spanky new in our garden....not for long though!!! just been up and checked on my spinach and carrots...little teenie babies that they are!! Have bpught a new variety of of carrot this year that is slightly like a chantenay, squat and round as oppposed to long, hoping i have more success with these!!

Pem


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Larkles - Jen is our resident 'expert'   I am just an amateur who has picked up enough knowledge to impress the neighbours 

Pem - You are right, anything to pass the time   Watching seeds grow is one of my passtimes too   Every morning I go straight to my heated propagator to check on mine   Its only a small one but I cram loads in


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!!  

Thanks for the suggestions Jen!  I have printed it out and I will have a look in the garden centre this weekend.  

I wouldn't even consider ivy!!!  When we moved into this place the wall down the side of our garden (about 8 metres long) was covered in the stuff, it was also climbing up the front of the house and all over an archway at the entrance to our front garden.  You would not believe how long it took us to get rid of it.  I have seen a few new shoots coming up this spring, so those will have to be firmly dealt with!  

The biggest garden centre in this town just happens to be at the end of my street!!  It just takes 5 minutes to walk round to the main entrance, so if I want to go out in the fresh air it is an obvious place to go!    My hubby makes sure that I don't take my purse with me – can't think why!!   The clematis or hydrangea sound a great idea! 

When we moved into this house the garden was a state, we basically got rid of every plant in both the back and front garden, the only things that stayed were 2 trees, 2 hosta's and 2 roses!  We even changed the shape of the borders because their layout was ridiculous!  So really this year we will just be building on what we put in last year.  

Thanks again!

Sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow!  Sounds really exciting...  I love planning new areas and stuff.  And I'm jealous of the closeness of your garden centre....  I too am banned from taking my purse  

I'm no expert      I just have lots of books!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Dear, just checked on my wee green house book shelf thingy magiggy, well I'd labelled all the trays with what was in them however, I've washed them off with watering them oooooops, oooooops, 

Sue where in the Netherlands are you, we did some travelling a couple of years ago and ended up in Ophoven.

Donna


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Donna   I nearly did that the other day... Then got the PERMANENT pen out 

Jen - I vote you in as resident expert hun   I see you are no longer gloomy


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

I've planted  3 fruit trees  (back in september)  and they're  just getting leaes.  They're  the minarette type, just wondering if there is anything I an do to help them become as heathy as poss?  Feeding? if  so what with ?  or any other sugestions? lol

Luv  sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it ok to plant trailing lobelia now? I have 1500 seeds and was going to plant them but I'm not too sure if it's too late....


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think its too late - Most things catch up.  I am not sure if they are frost hardy so you might need to keep them warm 

As always, March seems to be over in the blink of an eye and April is nearly half way through now   So, after a good start, I am probably a bit behind now 

Oh well


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Just an update - after Jen's suggestions I went to the garden centre and bought 3 Lonicera's of different types.  It is amazing the difference it has made to the garden by just putting the trellis up!  I wish I had done it when we first moved in.  That wall is so much less of an eyesore now - I am so happy with the results and the plants haven't even grown yet!

Thanks again for your help!

Hugs

Sue xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Young D said:


> Sue where in the Netherlands are you, we did some travelling a couple of years ago and ended up in Ophoven.
> 
> Donna


Hi Donna! I am that side of the country - near the German border, but about half way up! The nearest big town in Enschede.

Sue


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

Need some advice..thinking of planting some smallish olive trees in two large terracotta pots but would also like to plants some smaller plants that will sit on top of the soil or maybe grow slightly over the top of the pot..any suggestions what will look nice with an olive tree ?

Thanks

C x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

How about thyme?  It also needs lots of sun and well drained soil....

Jen
xxx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Jen, 

That is a great idea ... had a look and the lilac flowers on the Thyme will go great with the colour of the olives leaves.

C x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Hasn't the weather been fab for gardening !!  We have built (I say we, I mean dp ) a new BBQ patio at the back of our (very small) garden.  There is just enough room on it for our large BBQ and me to stand behind it.  Normally when we bbq I am facing the fence   But now I will face everybody instead   He's done a great job on it   Now I just have to sort out the planting around it, I am going to use mostly scented plants in this garden   We have high hedges all around it so not much planting scope but could put in a few climbers - Have bought a honeysuckle and scented Clematis Montana 

Girls have gone for a nap so I am off to plant some veggie seeds in my plastic greenhouse thingy - Affectionately known in our house as the 'Greeny' 

Oooooooooooooooooooooooh !  I am also cooking my first picked rhubarb from my allotment so making Rhubarb Crumble tonight


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well it's been a fantastic weekend in the garden, all my beds are now up and running and growing beautifully, our main worry is when we go away for a couple of weeks is how our plants will look on our return, we always have cat sitters in when we go away as our "babies" are so spoilt, they crave human talkies    and worried about our new tropical fish tank, oh well, we can but keep our  that all will be alive on our return!

Jennifer, when you say your plastic greenhousy thing, do you mean a real greenhouse or those plastic tunnel things that go over the garden bed?  I have proper greenhouse & the plastic thingys over our beds, makes a huge difference

Well done hubby for making a patio, scented flowers sounds lovely.

Hi to everyone else, back to work today  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Couple of new pics in my Gallery


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww-Jennifer, thanks for making my day-absolutely gorgeous     

They both look like they like the taste-how proud you must be-you'll have budding gardening girls when you start to pick your crops

Lots of love

Jen/Larkles
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw Jennifer they are gorgeous your girls!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Jennifer -      Glad to see they are starting as they mean to go on!  Before you know it, you'll be bringing home RHS gold medals  

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello All

Love the photos Jennifer  

Is it still too early to put my tomato plants outside? If so when is the recommended time? I'm a very novice gardener but get so much pleasure out there in the sunshine.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have deleted the link now but photos are in My Gallery 

BBpiglet - No, don't put your tomatoes outside yet - they won't like frost and the cold nights.  I have mine in a plastic greenhouse thing which I zip up at night but if there is going to be a frost, I will bring them inside 

I have done nearly all my potting up and sowing now - well, I am up to date at any rate.  Obviously green beans and pumpkins will wait a short while longer although I did sow a couple of butternut squash seeds the other day.

When the girls sleep at lunchtime I am out in the garden for up to 2 hours enjoying this fab weather and pottering.  I love it !

Happy gardening everyone 

xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Jennifer, 

Green beans and butternut squash pumpkins are all in my garden bed flowering beautifully-have I planted them too early?   

This year is going to be all trial and error, my mangetout have taken up most of one of my raised beds   

Hi BBPiglet-good to see you here hun   my tomatoes are still in the greenhouse, only a couple of inches tall, not mature enough to go into the big playground yet    

Anyone know about growing spring onions? I scattered some in the greenhouse but not a peep out of them, does one seed produce one spring onion or more? 

Thanks girls  

Larkles
x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for the advice   I'm afraid I can't advise anyone as the only thing I can grow is mould on bread  

I'm jealous of all your veggie growing - maybe next year for me


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

BBpiglet7 said:


> the only thing I can grow is mould on bread




Larkles - If we are in for a heavy frost I would go outside and cover them up if I was you - they might be ok - I know my first year I put things in too early and went out with newspaper in the cold evenings to wrap them all up and they were fine 

Try these sites for info

http://www.rhs.org.uk/vegetables/

http://www.rhs.org.uk/vegetables/documents/VegPlanner.pdf

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/tv_and_radio/growyourownveg_index.shtml

I am jealous that your butternuts are flowering already - wish I had put some in earlier and covered them now 

/links


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guess wot?

We had rhubarb last night - fresh from the garden and it was lovely   I can't claim any credit though as it was already there when we moved in last September. Its been wonderful seeing what has popped up this Spring, and I must admit to doing lots of rose pruning last year so I think I should get a good display. When we were married, DH and I got roses and plants and its so nice to see them come up again  

There's some gooseberries - why are they called that   - in tubs but the outer layer of the tubs has split away so I'll need to repot them. I think we've got some raspberries too, unless its a big lot of woody weeds 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Afternoon gardeners!

Where oh where is the rain?  I really need some soon!

I just thought you might like to know that I passed my RHS advanced module!       It is such a big relief as the exam really was yucky!

We're off to a wedding this weekend, so no gardening for us, but make the most of it the rest of you!!!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations Jen - you must be so chuffed!!

It seems weird to get the hosepipe out in April, it should be raining every day at this time of year!  We are watering twice a week, but I haven't seen any neighbours out with hoses yet.

Have a great weekend!

Sue


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Congratulations Jen  that's great news      I've had the hose out to water my tubs as I'd hate to lose them, but we're allowed to water for the time being so its ok.

The farmer has been muck spreeading on the field we back on to - yummy     

Happy sunshine days All


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Congratulations Jen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Well done you - that is great news   Enjoy your weekend 

xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi everyone how have u all been ??

Sorry Ive been absent a while .... JEN ...congrats hun xx I knew you'd do it .. your gardening business will boom with all those qualifications ya know !!   

How everybody's veggies coming along .... mine are going mental !! toms are about 25cm tall   lettuce look lovely and potatos have gone loopy too since the hotter weather   I'm also having a bash at broccili,onions leeks, beetroot, carrot and peppers ha ha ha ha .... oh dear I think I went a bit seed   

Hey its all good fun though ... I'll try and post some pics if you'd like ?

xx love laura


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Jen 

Belated  for passing-my mind has been other things   

Hi Laura-my plants are going nuts too-it's fantastic as this is my first year of doing anything like this with vege beds/greenhouse etc, I feel in heaven! sounds like we're growing the same!! My beets are going fabulously as are runner beans, broad beans, lettuces, pumpkin, courgettes, tommies although cucumbers don't seem to like being outside, not doing well. Leeks, carrots and brocoli seeds I sowed straight into the garden bed but as we have 4 cats plus visitors, they all got dug up pretty soon-I can't blame them though as all around us is clay, must be hard digging that to have a pooh!! Have far too many seedlings to plant out into 3 raised beds  me thinking they would be all gone only to find they have all sprung up but have put other plants in since   anyway that will be another saga when I get there!

One little thing am experimenting with at present is that I saw on a gardening show about planting sweet peas into used insides of loo rolls, in a bed of compost as they have long roots, so I collected much to dh's dismay, heaps of loo rolls, but instead of planting sweet peas I planted Carrots-same root system huh? anyway we'll see how loo paper roll carrots come out this year-might be onto something here   

Hi to everyone else, hope your gardens are looking fab  

Larkles
x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I hope you're all well and will enjoy the weather this weekend which is gonna be a scorcher apparently  

Just popped on to wish Larkles luck - am I right in thinking, from what your ticker says, that you're off for your DEIVF in Spain this weekend? Apologies if I've got that all wrong   but wishing you all the luck in the world if I got it right     

Thanks for the advice re tomato plants - I cover them up with an empty tub at night, sometimes even uncover them during the day, and they're still alive


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

BBPiglet-aww that's sweet of you to wish me luck   , yes you're right we go on sunday donor has her ec on 3rd may so we'll keep everything 

Keep the tub off the tommie plants all day, you don't really need to cover them up, are they in a greenhouse or outside?

Larkles
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ohh - Good Luck Larkles!  

I hope it all goes well!

Sue


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all

I'm after a bit of tree shopping advice.  

We've just moved into a brand new house. The garden is nothing more than a lawn at the moment.  It's not a bad size for a new house garden, not huge though - slightly wider than it is long.  We'd quite like to add a few trees to add a bit of dimension to things and give us a bit of privacy at the back (as we're overlooked by a house behind).  The back fence is 6ft high so we're looking for something which will grow taller than that, but not completely overpower the garden.  We've been to a few garden centres and have noticed that some trees only grow to about 10ft which is ideal, however it's the spread/width of them that seems to worry me.  

Can any of you advise on small, compact, but hopefully decorative (and reasonably maintenance free) trees which would be suitable.  Also, is it too late to plant them now?

Many thanks

Claire
x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck Larkles

clare sorry [email protected] in a new house and new to gardening so I can't help there.

we got some bay trees lavender trees and some red star palm trees for the garden. its still a building site though.

sorry not been here for a wee while we've been away a wee holiday.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Just a quick reply... How about an Amelanchier lamarckii?  Good for small gardens and offers year round interest.

Try google images for piccies....

Love, 
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Larkles

My tommies are outside and I covered them with an empty tub to keep any frost off but I might plonk them into their final tubs and then sling a bag over them if its going to be a cold night - if i remember     They'e Gardeners Delight as we love little cherry toms   I'm wondering if I can plan a little greenhouse into the garden somewhere..........

Why is it always windy when we've got beautiful blossom on the tress that gets blown off  

Wishing loads of luck for next week and we look forwad to hearing all your news when you get back


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hope you're all feeling fine and enjoying the weather  

Please can someone tell me how dead my daffodils should be before I cut them back to ground level? I heard they need to be left so all the goodness goes back into the bulbs - is this right, only my beds are looking a tad scruffy now and I'd like to tidy up, only don't want to jepodise next years display  

I'm so glad you guys know what you're talking about


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry girls for not being around   My garden is a shambles at the mo too   Really concentrating this weekend.

I need to sort my daffodils out this weekend too. I had mine in pots but think I am going to replant them in my borders. So do I just dig them up and replant?

Also, I know this is a bit premature but what would you plant in winter hanging baskets? I am going to grow from seed again


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning all!

Yes, you should definitely leave your daffodil leaves until they go brown naturally.  While they are still green then they are still making food that is then stored in the bulb for next year's flower.  So you can tidy up if you want to, but you''' definitely get less good flowers next year.  A dilema I agree 

Love
Jen
XXXXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Just flying in to wish Jen all the luck in the world for the next 13 days - Sending you wheelbarrow loads of Good Luck !!     

And here is a little good luck dance for your embies









Good Luck !!!

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer - that's really sweet!!!

I'm trying really hard to resist the temptation to go wild in my garden there is so much to do at this time of year.  I am taking it easy though.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

No don't go mad !!!  At least a bit of light gardening can help take your mind off things and pass the time though 

Its such lovely weather so at least you can get out   Nothing worse than rain keeping you inside when you want to kill time


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jen I also have everything crossed for this 2ww for you!!   Leave that garden alone


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jen - thanks for the advice. What I might do if I can be bothered, is twist and tie them so they're not flopping all over the place

 to you, hun


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you all!

I have bought a snazzy box of disposable gloves to wear under my gardening gloves so if I fancy a bit of weeding I won't be in trouble!  We have a cat who poos in our garden, and so do lots of our neighbours' cats!   So as I'm PUPO (pg until proven otherwise!) I need to be a bit careful.

Saila - Got my  for you too hun!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello i've just found this thread ..never new it existed   can I join you all?

claire .. cherry trees or something that flowers early is lovely... also magnolia trees ..smell gorgeous stellata goes to about 10ft .. but bamboos are fab too that can give great screening.. I've got a few and provide a lovely swoooshy noise too   if its a south facing wall ..it would be a shame to hide it ..you could put a fruit tree against it.. omg its endless... i could be here allday  

hi piglet.. you HAVE got a wormery! 

larkles .. bit green with envy over your growing success .. . had really poor germination this year   so back to filling every windowledge with pots.. we've got one of those walk in greenhouses up at the allotment and its filled to the gunnels but half trays of everything.. 

has anyone grown them  fried egg flowers? supposed to be good for attracting the goody insects.. we got some scrambled egg flowers seeds and not a sausage has come up..also nastutiums out of 30 about 4   .. any ideas.. sown in greenhouse.. maybe outside? any ideas? 

sowed loads of peas but them  little blighters pea weevil has chomped them to within an inch of theri lives.. we do organic.. any ideas for doing them in? everywhere i look they're 'making love' all over my peas.. and presume laying their eggies at the roots  .. ideas appreciated.. dp comes in handy for ending their life in a nice way..  

have a great gardennig weekend


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Alisha - yes, I do have worms and was only being a silly on the WN thread   I haven't looked at the worms for a while - am I allowed to talk wiggly things on here as its not the actual 'Worm' thread? - so I hope they're all ok.

I'm not yet at the stage of growning things from seed as I've only had the garden a few months. I tried cooking fried eggs on toast once, if that's anything like it, but the eggs fell off inside the toaster  

Sausages too huh? Are you trying to grow your own breakfast?   

My main gardening jobs at the moment will be tying up my scruffy old daffs, and clearing the space for when my dh has made the 10' square enclosure for my Khaki Campbell ducks I plan to get this summer! The enclosure will have a full height door in one side and the ducks can come out and play in the garden during the day but be all safe at night, plus we'll get their lovely eggs   I originally planned to get more chickens as I'd had them before in Cheshire and thoroughly enjoyed them, but ducks are no where near as destructive and are so cute too   We'e all quackers in our house  

Have assembled 2 more compost bins next to the composter which has the worms in it and destroyed the old one. Fortunately the contents of the old one were very old and inherited when we moved here 6 months ago and looked quite 'good' so it was chucked behind the trees and shrubs in the bed next to it as there's loads of space you can't see from the garden. The new bins are behind the shed and right next to where my vegetable patch will be - when I've bribed DS's into digging it for me with Guiness,Fosters and Vimto   A whole load of it will have to be thrown away as the people before us had planned a decking area in that spot, so had been putting clay and rubble there, so I'll get a one tonne bag from a builders merchant, get my slaves to dig off the top and put it into the bag so DH can ask his mate to come along with his tractor and lift the bag up over the hedge and into DH's trailer. We're surrounded by fields so there's space to do that. I anticipate that the veg patch won't be in a fit state for planting until well into next year, but I've got a list of different varieties of things I've seen on the Marshalls website - is that a good place to buy? 

Saila - my choice for winter baskets are pansies as I love their happy little faces   

Jen - great idea about the gloves - I have a cat loo all round my fushia and roses and its so much better to be cautious. Wishing you loads of  

Larkles - hope things are going well for you  

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

custard said:


> I have bought a snazzy box of disposable gloves to wear under my gardening gloves so if I fancy a bit of weeding I won't be in trouble! We have a cat who poos in our garden, and so do lots of our neighbours' cats!  So as I'm PUPO (pg until proven otherwise!) I need to be a bit careful.


Damn cats - I have lost count of the times I have stuck my hand in doodoo  Blasted vermin. A gardeners pest. I have a dog and I pick up his poo and dispose of it like a responsible pet owner 

End of rant


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi gardening girls  

I used to post in here before I had the girls but now never seem to have much time to do the garden!  

I have a question if you don't mind me gate crashing!  

Do any of you know how to keep the larger birds out of the garden? I love to see the little birds feeding but at the moment we have a pair of pigeons that won't leave and 6 ravens that sit on a big tree in the church yard the other side of the lane and then swoop into our garden! They are all leaving massive dollops of poo behind when they go   I have to pick a way through to the washing line and can't put the girls on the grass in case they crawl through it   

The ravens also dance on our dormer roof of our bedroom. Sounds like there's people up there trying to get in! 

Can anyone help?!? 

Rachel xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi rachel

I'm prob not much  help. 
but I'd  suggest puting stuff on fences and walls to put them off perching?  
(Prob not string tho cos , it could tangle up the littleones  )

Worth doing a google search  about it , there may be some suggestions ona gardening or  wild life site ?

Good luck hon, let us know if yafind anything useful yeh?

Oh  and  what about a bird  feeder for small birds? Worth checking on net or pet  shop?


Luv  Sue


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi rachel 
mmmmm.. having a problem with the pidgeons and doves scoffing all the birddy food i put out too.. 
have you tried firing water at them? with a water pistol or plant spray gun or a well aimed pint of water?? and a chase up the garden??      .... have done this to some naughty pussys stalking my baby blackbirds   and it worked a treat.. they need a really really good fright... like running out banging a saucepan and wait if they come back have another go .. i did this to a raven that had decided to pick on my mr blackbird on a daily basis and it seemed to of worked and mr blackbird stayed too   
or you could try them party poppers.. let us know how you get on!!  we've had a sparrowhawk a few months ago got a piccy but don't know how to paste that.. 

the cagey bird feeder that sue suggested may do the trick too

i've reverted back to the heated propogator and now everything is germinating a treat   

hey piglet howz you?

hi jen can't get me out of my disposables!  

been v v windy here but at last a bit of  
ttake care all


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lovely Ladies!! 

I am doing loads of gardening this saturday!! Painting fences and digging borders over and doing hanging baskets.

Love Saila xxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Larkles, Jen and Alisha     how are you guys doing? Hope I haven't forgotten any 2wwers   

Alisha - so you've resorted to the hothouse to grow your breakfast now huh?- good idea methinks   I think you should get some pet ducks too   I presume the 'disposables' are gloves? For some reason the silly song from the sixties, I think, popped into my head "Don't stick Stickers on my Paper Knickers"  and I had this strange image of you gardening in disposable pants  (note to self, I must keep taking my medication...............)   

Rachel - haven't a clue, sorry   Can only think of tin foil on strings, but that's probably a pain. Pigeon pie anyone?   Only kidding - roasted raven would be much nicer    

I never did twist and tie my scruffy daffs as I was told by a gardening friend that doing that has the same effect as cutting them down, so I'm stuck with untidy beds for now  

Still blustery today

Hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Larkles, Jen, piglet & saila how you lot doing?

piglet


BBpiglet7 said:


> For some reason the silly song from the sixties, I think, popped into my head "Don't stick Stickers on my Paper Knickers" and I had this strange image of you gardening in disposable pants  (note to self, I must keep taking my medication...............)


pmsl  

would love some little ducks.. they're so cute....  we haven't got the room in my incy wincy garden .
i'd love a little small holdiing or something like that.. one day maybe..
. i heard you shouldn't do the twisting up of daffs too.. did it last year and had bugger all flowers this year ..so don't  !!

saila sounds like your gonna have a bloomin marvelous saturday 

i've now got about amillionn little seedlings to plant up ..how fiddly... and haven't got the best of patience atm  could end in tears  all that rain will have done the veggies a power of good..haven't
ventured into the greenhouse all week so probably dried to a wither.. bugger forgot about that  
may test on sunday..  
have a good friday everyone


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alisha - get into the greenhouse quickly and get watering      When you prick out your seedlings do you make all the holes first or do them as you go along?  I'll be thinking of you over the weekend with my fingers crossed      

If you stuck a barrel on its side for a house your duck could play in the garden and help you with your seedlings   

How are you 2wwers? Please remind me who's testing when ?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

piglet you're trying to tempt me with a duck aren't you  ...she says visualizing a barrel on its side for a house for the duck to play in the garden and helping me with my seedlings  
won't he fly away?  will the pidgeons pick on him?.. what about the pussy's? they'll stalk him  and wouldn't he be lonesome on his ownsome?....  won't he eat all my nice flowers  will he make lots of noise  and pi88 the neighbours off  he hasn't got a pond  i think that might be the stinger !!



BBpiglet7 said:


> When you prick out your seedlings do you make all the holes first or do them as you go along?


i do them as i go along... cause sometimes i run out of nodules (them containers that fit in trays about 20 or so..) dykwim? and then have to put 2 or 3 seedlings in one nodule.. 
going to definatley run out of pots and nodule thingys.. as i over compensated for the lack of successs in previous weeks... so a trip to the garden center may be in order.. again  
have a lovely wet weekend everyone 
p.s omg gonna test tomorrow so if you don't hear from me I think we can assume what has happened ...pah!
alisha xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alisha - ok lets talk ducks for a mo. We don't have a pond and I'm not going to either because, and get this, I kid you not, the Khaki Campbell ducks don't need one! They just have drinking water but are not in the slightest bit fussed about swimming! I was amazed when my brother told me this but his latest duck didn't know what to do with the little pond they have   Most breeds do love a swim but these probably can't be     She probably won't fly away but a clip of one of her sets of flight feathers will unbalance her for flight. If she has everything she needs then she won't need to fly away. Pigeons will be no match (as long as she's a reasonable size) and if the cat has a go, the duck will hiss at it, lower her head, flap her wings and chase it away! Ducks graze grass so I don't think they'll eat your flowers - my brothers ones dont, but I wouldn't like to be quoted on that   It probably would be best to have 2 (both female) for company, yes, but 2 don't really take up any more room that 1 and you'd have twice the eggs! They make very little noise and what noise they make is, in my opinion, a lovely gentle happy quack to themselves unless something upsets them and they tell you about it! It would be a good idea to have a house that can be locked at night to protect them from foxes and the bogey man. Ever seen an eglu? 

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone, wow you lot have been busy   

We just got back from Spain this afternoon, had a lovely week of sunbathing and swimming and drinking 5 litres of water a day, easy to do there although forever running to the loo   then one week of no swimming and a little sunbathing

Alisha-Best of luck for tomorrow  

Had a quick look around the garden when we got back, everything has grown heaps, luckily we had a friend who stayed at our house for the 2 weeks to water the plants and look after the cats and fishtank, can't wait to get outside tomorrow and pick our first lettuces etc. Anyone know when you're meant to pick beetroot? Planted from seed, I can see the tops growing out of the soil but not sure how long they're meant to mature under the ground? 

Larkles


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry I've been a rubbish gardening friend.  Normal service will return soon. 

Tx ended for us yesterday when AF arrived badly.  I'm sad, but not devastated.  We always knew it was a long shot, so I'll dust myself down and seek some soul healing in my garden!!!

Lots of love to all.
And  to you other 2wws.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jen -    I'm so sorry this cycle didn't give you the result you wanted   Give yurself plenty of time to recover both physically and emotionally, both you and DH  

Larkles - great to see you back - I've been reading you diary and am keeping everything crossed for you both   When do you test? 

Alisha - finger, toes and earoles all crossed for you hun   

Wot a jolly wet time we're having, but the gardens are loving it. Can't get the grass cut though


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Jen I am very sorry about your bfn 

Larkles - Glad you had a lovely time in Spain - not long till test day, wishing you all the best of luck 

We cut our grass yesterday just in time for the heavens opened.  Just as well because its new turf and dp scalped it  despite me telling him to use highest setting    Men, why can't they listen 

Been and checked the allotment and the potatoes are doing soooooooooooooooo well !!  I can't wait to dig them up.  Suprisingly not many weeds were showing so we must have done a good job when we cleared the site !

Need to start my PSB (purple sprouting broc) and some more courgettes.  I need some flat parsley though, anyone got any spare seeds    My basil in pots is doing soooooooooooo well so i can't wait to pick my own toms to go with it 

Ooooooooooooh exciting news is that a pair of blackbirds who are already raising 3 older chicks in our garden have started building a nest in our shed !!  Its on a top shelf next to dps smelly trainers and old paint pots but they seem to like it there !  The nest is beautifully made.  We are trying to go in there as little as possible and are feeding the birds every day and providing tumble drying fluff for the nest   If I get a chance, I will post a piccy.

Take care all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Birds are so amazing aren't they? I know some people don't like them but we had a nest of Great tits in our letter box last summer and was able to watch them develop until they fledged. Would love to see pics of your blackbirds


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Jen

Sorry to hear your news, hope you can take time out to heal yourselves

BBpiglt-the photos are amazing, I love birds and have 7 feeders in our garden. Also have the pigeon problem as they birds drop bits of sunflowers hearts onto the ground which the pigiens then eat. Our cat Mr Mudge loves stalking them, he has come very close to getting a couple (we didn't see them for the rest of the day  ) I haven't found anyway of getting rid of them but the water pistol sounds fun  

Larkles


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Afternoon all!

I took the dishes out from under our bird feeders.  They were meant to be catching the dropped seeds, but seemed useless at that.  Instead the pigeons were standing on them and scoffing all the bird seed.  It hasn't really stopped the pigeons, but has cut them down a bit.  The best thing was that we saw a goldfinch on our Niger (I'm sure it is spelt differently) seed feeder for the first time ever at lunch today.  I was really excited about it.

Love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Jen, Yes Niger seed is the correct spelling, we have 2 x droll yankee feeders, one has 20 posts the other has 10especially for Niger seed as the slits are minute so it doesn't get windswept-we get chaffinches and goldfinches, absolutely beautiful, I found out that the goldfinches fly in flocks of 20+ that's why they were all bickering trying to get on the 10 port feeder, so bought another one   I'll see if I can get a photo of them sometime this week, preferrably when have just filled them both up

Just checked my vege patches, broad beans although started off okay haven't seemed to have grown upwards at all, a few little broad beans but not many flowers, ah well it's all trial this year, will have to consult my mags

Larkles
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Help! I am being nibbled!!!!

I bought 5 bushes that are supposed to have berries on to encourage our little feathered friends and I noticed that one of them is being nibbled to death, I have also noticed that I have bite marks in my Lonicera's. I can't see any sign of whatever it causing it, no lava, creepy crawlies or whatever.

Anyone got any idea what I could do to get rid of them, even though I have no idea what is causing it?

Thanks!

I love encouraging birds in my garden, I have 3 feeders in the back garden, and two in the front. It is worth every penny to watch the sparrow frollic! Trying to keep the crows at bay though! But I find it really difficult here finding places that sell peanuts - the only shop I know of has to go hunting in their storeroom for them because they don't have them out on display at this time of year. I am addicted to this site http://www.beleefdelente.nl/vogel/1 - it is in Dutch, but you can click on the tabs and see the various birds nests. I have a couple of bird boxes in the back garden, but no birdies living there this year, I might move the boxes for next year, perhaps they aren't in the right place.

Hugs

Sue 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Sue,

What shape and how big are the bite marks in your leaves??

Back later with ideas!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jen!!

I haven't forgotten - I took some photos and I am just waiting for someone to reply to my post on how to put them on a thread (if I can!)!  

Sue xxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Okey dokey 
Jen


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Larkles - very best of luck for tomorrow hun     keeping everything crossed for you both


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jen!

still couldn't find out how to put photos on the forum, but put them online instead - link: http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=4459310&a=32526524&f=0

your wisdom will be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks!

Sue xxxxxx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow Sue!

You weren't joking about them being munched!!!  I wanted to rule out leaf cutting bees and pea/bean weevil type damage, which is much more regular, and the photos are clear on that.  I think that the damage is caused by either caterpillars or snails/slugs.  Any sign of trails from slugs or snails?  Slugs can be dealt with in a number of ways (see a recent separate thread on this board).  Caterpillars are a bit more of a pain.  On the up side they will pupate soon and turn into butterflies....  THe easiest cure is to squish them between your fingers if you can find them!

Sorry not to be able to give you an easier answer!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That is excellent Jen!!!!  You are a star!!!!    

I will have a look at the slug thread and see what they suggest and/or what chemicals to buy at the garden centre.  Last week I looked for an all purpose, kill anything in sight spray, but they don't sell it!  

I would blow you loads of bubbles, but I don't want to mess with your 7's!

Thanks again - I will let you know how it goes!

Hugs

Sue   

ps - congrats after last night!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Have uploaded some more pics of my vege beds on my gallery if you want a peep!

Shame to be working in this glorious sunshine

Larkles
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Larkles - They look really impressive.  You must have been much better at watering those seedlings than I am!!!!     I have just spent a couple of hours weeding, and need to do a couple more.  I might post some pics once I've done some more tidying tomorrow - you've inspired me!  

Hi Sue - No problem at all hun!  Don't worry about my 7s...  I'm still working up my numbers after the bubble fight the other day.  I took on the bubble monster and lost - nearly 8000 bubbles     That taught me!!!  I hope you found something for those slugs and snails....

Well, I've been indulging my clients at the garden centre, which is almost as much fun as indulging myself!  I bought a Deutzia gracilis for one client.  Lots of new guinea busy lizzies for the client with the jungly garden, and then I had to buy something for myself (!!!) so I got a Cimicifuga for us.  We saw lots in gardens in Cornwall last summer and dh really liked them.  Must plant it out tomorrow... it's huge!!  Trty google images if you want to know what either plant looks like.

Chat soon,
Love,
Jen
xxxxx

P.S.  My luxury Avon bulbs catalogue arrived today, along with the invoice for our next cycle and the credit card bill for the last cycle     Don't think we'll be placing an order for a few days!!!  But I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Jen

Look forward to seeing your pics on your gallery, just had a look at the old ones, bet there's alot of difference now   sounds lovely that you go out looking for clients plants, it must be so calming, no wonder you get tempted! I always look for the sad ones that need a new home and bring them back to life-dh knows I'm mad about plants and animals   am proud to say all veges were from seeds  

Hi Sue   am getting back to normal mode although this time round I didn't feel so sad and gutted like all other cycles, am sure it was my flower essences-there I go again-back to the garden   must have something to do with it

Hi also to Jennifer and BBPiglet-Was it your twins 1st birthday the other day Jennifer? Anymore incidents with plants??  

Lots of love

Larkles
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jen (or anyone else!)

I still keep looking around my plants to see any guilty looking pests wandering around and this evening I moved a stone nearby and found these little darlings:-

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/ViewPhoto?u=4459310&a=32526524&p=75569224&f=0
http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/ViewPhoto?u=4459310&a=32526524&p=75569225&f=0

Not sure what they are - but could they be responsible for the damage??

The weather is gorgeous here, and I have spent the whole afternoon sitting outside reading a book and enjoying my garden - life doesn't get much better than that! Over the last week flowers are coming out on my jasmine and rose bushes and everything is looking beautiful! I am pleased with my clematis's - when one stops flowering, the other one starts!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Sue!

They are just woodlice and they only eat dead stuff, so they won't be responsible for the munching of your poor plants.  I think it is probably the small slugs that live underground that are causing the problems...

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All 

Larkles - Yes it was the girls birthday   We had a fab time thank you    The year has flown so quickly though 

Custard - Arghhhh about your horrid post    Treat yourself with something nice from the catalog    I looked in your Gallery but there are no new piccies - I am dying to see updates 

Sue - Those pics of your woodlice are great !  They look like they might be massive !  If they are small they deffo are woodlice, if they are massive then call the Natural History Museum as they could be dinosaurs 

Someone (can't remember who) mentioned flower remedies when cycling - I lived off Rescue Remedy on my cycle   I was paranoid people would think I smelled like I had been permanently drinking as I was always spraying it in my mouth and they are alcohol based aren't they (albeit it tiny amount of the boozy stuff)   

Well its pants weather for gardening, although everything is growing madly with this rain.  I haven't been to the allotment in weeks so I bet its all weedy   My new potatoes will be ready in 3/4 weeks - can't wait !!!  I have grown loads so expecting a bumper crop 

Hope everyone is enjoying the BH weekend 

Love Jennifer xx xx

ps - No, no more incidents of compost/seedling eating


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi guys
can i join in, i used to post many moons ago in part 1...i'll post more later but LOVE my garden, worked really hard the last year or so and transformed it..also have a big veggie patch, this is our 4th year of growing -our-own, we love it  

i havent got long this eve but wanted to say to Wraakgodin that maybe its vine weevils eating your leaves - i have similar looking damage on a few of my shrubs and its def vine weevils..to confirm the diagnosis you need to do a torchlight investigation after dark..if they are there you will see them munching round the edges of the leaves - little dark brown beetley looking things with a head... beware, they are very  quick at doing a freeze and fall tactic, they'll fall off into the earth and quickly burrow in..you have to pinch 'em off quick with your fingers and stand on them, on a hard surface whereupon they will make a satisfying crack sound 

anybody here growing strawberries? this is our first year and we have lots of fruit but the slugs are getting them  they're such clever b*ggers, teeny little ones mainly... only eating the ones turning red grrr..we have straw down and i think they're hiding in there by day and at night coming out for midnight feasts - its so annoying, any tips?..been picking them off by torchlight over the last couple of days but obviously we're not getting them all cos come the morning another one will have been tasted. thinking maybe of getting rid of the straw  trying beer tonight too. dont want to do slug pellets cos trying our best to be organic

chat again soon

kj x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

KJ ~ Where did you get the strawberry plants from? Local garden centre?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yup got them last summer, at the end of the season 

kj x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

I grow strawberries and have just literally put my baby plants in - different seasons and all. Will put another lot in in about four weeks. 

I hear that putting pine needles under the strawberry plants not only keeps the weeds away as not much likes the needles, but also keeps the bugs away. Natural too so no nasties! 

Take care
M x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am so mad - I think my cucumbers, courgettes and tomatoes may have mosaic virus.

Jen, do you know anything about it ?  Ddoes this mean i will lose them all or might they still provide fruit ?

Couldn't be madder really.  I meant to start off a few new plants a couple of weeks ago but didn't find the time.  Now I am worried it might be too late


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Jennifer - Sorry to hear that.  can you post a picture of the symptoms and I'd be happy to have a look.

Fingers crossed it isn't that...

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Misky ~ You grow them from seed? 

BTW I've just ordered this http://www.ipcmedia.com/brands/amgarden/ 

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies we have a suprise for you . . . .

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97943.msg1382791#msg1382791


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Ladies, 

Yum Yum Strawberrys ... think I'll give them a go next year !

My veggies are coming along ok (I think)   The little white slugs though r feasting on my lettuce   ... and ive noticed alot of earwigs ? Does anyone know if they r a pest to be worried about ? 

Hows everyones stuff coming along ?? some piccies would be nice xx
xx Love Laura


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning all!

I promise to do some up to date pictures later when I'm in from work.  Spending the whole day at a client today.  Fab garden - needs everything doing to it.  So I mustn't be late 

Put the gardening chat night in your diaries....  Save up all those tricky questions     Not too tricky please I'm only a novice really.

Love to all.
Jen
xxxxx

P.S. If I don't put pictures up tonight, please feel free to give me a spanking!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What do you all think off the mag I ordered? Did you not see my post  

Custard ~ Looking forward to those piccys!!

I really want some strawberry plants! Might visit garden centre tonight


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Saila!

Sorry, read your post whilst in a hurry and didn't click on the link.    Amateur gardening is a good magazine though.  I'm sure you'll learn loads from it.  Enjoy!!

I've now taken pictures and they are on my computer.  I just have to remember how to upload them to my gallery now!!!

Love,
Jen
xxxx

Photos are now up.  Just views from the house I'm afraid, so all you veg fans will have to wait a bit longer to see progress on the beds....  Besides the shed is now where I took the last photo from!!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Evening all!  A bit quiet on here... Are we all out enjoying the outdoors?

I did a bit of watering and feeding this evening, but not much else.  Lots of planting out planned for tomorrow.  Plus final potting on of greenhouse toms, aubergines and peppers.  Hope the weather is OK.

How are you all?  Hope you're all coming into chat on Wednesday for gardening talk....  We'll be in the allotment     at 8pm.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Just a quick reminder....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97943.msg1393420

See you there!
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Bels said:


> * IN THE ALLOTMENT NOW!!!!*
> 
> *ALL WELCOME!*​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for holding the chat, Custard! 

See you around there again sometime, either in the garden, allotment, greenhouse - or just behind the shed with a bottle of wine!

Take care

Sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Cheers Sue!

 

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey heres a question, I have for the first time ever, graduated from 3 tomato plants in a gro bag, to actually growing veggies in pots, I have so far a lovely crop of salad leaves, and I was about to go and harvest and enjoy, and then I got worried .......

I have been watering them with the water from my water butt, the water in my water butt has little bugs swimming around in it, and I have never cleaned my water butt out - is that something that people do ?

well the more i thought about it, the less i could face eating the salad leaves that have had that water butt water all over them - i definately wouldn't want to drink out of that water butt, and surely eating leaves that have been drenched with that water butt water cant be good ? I dont think running it under the tap would get rid of nasty bugs that might be lurking in my butt such as legionnares ?

Could I disinfect my leaves ? or should I start agian, and only water them with tap water out of a clean kitchen jug 

What do you guys do  ? Any advice ??


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Janinec,

This is my opinion, but obviously you might want to check with someone more qualified....

You can put a small quantity of Jeyes Fluid in your water butt to help to clean it a bit.  Read the instructions on the tin and it tells you how much to use.  I've never done this though.

I do as much watering as possible with water from the butt rather than from the tap.  Soil contains more bacteria per teaspoonful than there are humans on Earth.  Soil is necessary for growing most crops.  Rainwater isn't really "clean" either.

I simply wash all my veg properly with clean tap water before eating.  If you think about the advice you are given before going to foreign countries where the bugs abound, they say salad is fine as long as you wash it with clean drinking water.

So as a result of all that I don't think there is any need to ditch the crop, or to try to disinfect the leaves.  Just give them a proper wash with clean tap water before you eat them.

As I said though, that's just my opinion and others may disagree.
Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi!!

I've only posted on here a few times, sos orry for gatecrashing,  but just to say that i agree with Jen, i use rainwater from the butt to water my veggies, don't disinfect the water butt and simply give the veggies a good rinse under the tap before eating!!!

Enjoy your salad!!

Emma


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

thanksfolks i intend to have a nibble on those salad leaves after a jolly good wash !

emma like the "on top of welsh montain pikkie" have enjoyed many a welsh mountain in my time !


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Was the salad nice Janine?  I hope so!

We're very quiet on here at the mo.  I'm working hard this week and then I'm off to visit the gardens at Highgrove on Thursday, so I'll be back to tell you all about it then....

Hope you're all well and feeling green fingered!
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Jen,

Enough posting and more lawn mowing!    

Jim


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

No chance darling.  I'm now officially on light duties - it's definitely your job.  If I had my way, we might not have a lawn at all - too much work.

Love you!

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Lawn is stretching the definition too.  If I was an estate agent, I would describe it as an area laid to grass and wild flowers suitable for a crazy golf enthusiast.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Custard and Jim the cat-wife & hubby I presume    

Jim-I AM an estate agent    

Me green fingers from picking all my peas this afternoon that my lovely hubby is going to make into a fresh risotto-yumm

Pumpkins going at a great pace, greenhouse bursting with tomatoes and herbs-lovely

Hope everyones gardens are going good, was amazed re brocoli all that stem and leaves they produce, will probably juice them when brocoli is picked, seemx such a waste otherwise

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya


I'm now  ack of  hols,  ahd the garden ha become a jungle. I have a few  questions, can anyone help?


1) I have potatos in a tub  but  they are going over,I was told to wait till they flowered  before digging up. But I  might have  missed the flowers  whils away lol

2)  I was given some pea plants, The pods  are now flat  and yellow, I cant remember if they are  surposed to be like that  , Any ideas?


any help  would be appriciated  

luv  Sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

The potatoes sound great - dig them up and eat them!!  I think that the peas sound a bit funny.  Were they just peas or some kind of bean for drying?   If peas then did they get enough water while you were away?  Or maybe too much?  Dunno really.  Sorry!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

My gardening book says that you harvest early potatoes, when the flowers begin to open, and the latest, when the haulm has died down.  I'll only planted late pots, so I harvest my pots in the autumn.  I am busy picking the flowers off my pots, so they don't waste any energy producing seeds.

My best guess is that your pea plants are suffering the way my sweetcorn is.  But as this the first year I have had a garden, I am not much of an expert.  Maybe next year 

I keep wondering why the leaves of my sweetcorn are going yellow.  So I goggled sweetcorn yellowing leaves, and came up with lack of nitrogen.  Well its a brand new garden, and sweetcorn, doesn't use much nitrogen.  Humm!

So I carried on reading, and there is another reason for yellow leaves - Too much water. 

Anyone know how to turn off the rain?


Lorna


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, the rain's been off her for a couple of days now, but sadly I don't currently feel much like gardening.  Too sore still.    Never mind.  We have started to eat from the garden - it's official.  Last night we had new potatoes, lettuce, mint and cucumbers all from the garden.  I love eating home grow stuff.  Nothing beats it.  Tomorrow we're going to have some cabbage (much to my Mum's disgust, but she'll see!).

Hope you're all well and managing to keep your gardens a bit sorted despite the rain.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here are you official orders, Jen!

DO NOT DO ANYTHING IN THE GARDEN
REST
RELAX
CHILL

The only thing you can do in the garden is to sit out in your deck chair and enjoy!  Until further notice!

GOT IT!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We had a blitz on our garden a week ago, so just waiting for the weeds to grow again then we will be doing some more stuff!!!

The roses, campanulas and butterfly bush (sorry - can't spell budlia!) look a bit sad after I chopped them (I know it isn't the right time of year, but all were getting out of control!).  Will have another blitz after my holidays.

The neighbours dug up their whole back garden a few weeks ago and paved the lot.  Yesterday they dug up a lot of mature plants out of the front garden and they are left with a couple of hydrangeas and a lavenders - the rest is empty barren soil.  Don't you think that it is a shame when beautiful plants are ripped up like that and people just stick a load of slabs on top??    It has exposed the conifer between our properties for what it really is - an oversized toilet brush!  No bottom branches what so ever, it looks ridiculous!

Sorry - I seem to have rambled on a bit!

Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

Thanks for the advise on  my potatoes Lorns  am getting a bit excited about digging them up.

Wraakgodin  sure is a shame to dig it all up!  Hope all tht paving doesnt flood  when it rains, it effects the dranage ! 

Custard  I  agree  with Wraakgodin, ' look dont  touch' garden. Just  chill. maybe  compile an idots  guide for  gardening. Stuff thats obvous to  you  but maybe not to us  lerners  lol ? 
Dh now  remembers  the garden bloke saying the peas  will be yellow. Still not sure about eating them lol. Would have pref to have  seen packet, these  were  from his green house 

Hope to  catch ya all in chat  sometime 

luv  sue


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so pleased, I just had a stir fry of veg, broad beans, sugar snap peas, courgettes, Chinese cabbage, and sweetcorn, and only the sweetcorn came out of the freezer.  The rest came out of the garden.

Don't tell anyone, I have a medley of veg, because I don't have enough, of one sort of veg, to make a meal.  

But it was still great,

Lorna

PS and there is still Spinach, and Swiss Chard for another meal later


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Lorna !  I do that, put all my small quantities together to make a meal   Fresh veggie risotto is very nice 

Anyone else finding it hard this season coz of all this bad weather - most of my stuff seems seriously stunted and its hard to imagine the tomatoes will ever ripen in this cloudy wet summer


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

dh picking spuds lol







'look  







not bad eh? 

Just had to show you my v first potatos. Thought it was so cute when dh went out to dig for them lol

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Awww wonder why my photos didnt come out . Anyway here the link to my gallery if ya fancy a peek ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=26822

Luv sue


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Love the pics sue !


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

With the summer we're having, I'm seriously considering abandoning ordinary veg, flooding the raised beds and cultivating rice for the rest of the year. 

Anyone else think this is a sound plan?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't you think it is too wet for rice??!  

Sue


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Probably - and probably not enough sun either.

The point is anything is better than pulling up potato plants with blight and then digging up the mouldy remains of what was to be a bumper crop.  If I'd wanted slime, I would have gone for a career in kids TV.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim.  Maybe that's a new career move if teaching gets too much!!!

Well, I've finally mown the lawn and it does make the garden look much neater.  Just to console anyone else who has lost their potato crop ior outdoor tomatoes, I had an email from the RHS which started by saying that it has happened to everyone and that the weather was to blame.  Now I knew this, but there was something really comforting about being told it by the RHS!

Here's hoping the weather holds now for a bit and we can enjoy some summer!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Silence in the FF garden.

Either you're all too busy pulling weeds/grass cutting/harvesting since the sun started shining, or you all have proper jobs that mean you don't have time to post.

Hope it's all green for you all.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

We were busy in the garden today   See my new avatar!!!  We hired a breaker and bust up the concrete in the front ready for some really impressive / exciting plants.  Any suggestions?  It is north-facing and in shade for much of the day.  We're thinking of a silver and pink theme!!!  (DH's suggestion!!).

I'm also doing loads of professional gardening - to the point where I'm starting to believe that I have muscles!!!

Kisses to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!!!

I have a quick question about my roses.  I have neglected the whole garden this summer, for one reason or another (and I won't bore you with them!) and my rose patch has become infested with weeds.  I have tried to get rid of them, but it is difficult to get to them without damaging the roses or getting scratched to death.  The only way out I can see is to dig the whole lot up, get rid of the weeds and replant the roses, I assume the best time to do it is in the spring - have you any suggestions or helpful hints and tips

Sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I would say that a not too cold winter day would be best.  When the plant isn't doing anything else.  Just like planting out a bare root rose.  Don't know what the others think though...

My aubergines won a prize at the hort soc show, so I was very chuffed about that.  Not much else to report though....

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I have  a question , 
when do ya pick spring onions? its  my first  time growing them ,  and cant remember when I planted them now  lol




luv  sue


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

You can pick them whenever they are pencil thick upwards...

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

custard said:


> I would say that a not too cold winter day would be best. When the plant isn't doing anything else. Just like planting out a bare root rose. Don't know what the others think though...
> 
> My aubergines won a prize at the hort soc show, so I was very chuffed about that. Not much else to report though....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help Jen - you are a star!! I will let you know in a couple of months how I get on!!! Congratulations on your aubergies!!!!

Not much else to report here either, m-i-l bought me another Hydrangea at the weekend - my front garden is full of the ones that she has bought me!!! I get one nearly every time we go there!

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls, 

Not been about much to report on dh's vegetable crop this year.  Well, for his first year of growing anything - his biggest disaster was his tomatoes... they grew really late and are still growing and still very green... and looking tough!  So think they need to be written off!

We thought his sweet and hot peppers were a lost cause too, but no, the last few weeks, these plants have gone mad and we have an abundance of both growing to what look like very healthy tasty peppers!  Can't wait to try those.

Biggest successes have been his lettuces of varying varieties, his carrots, his onions, normal and spring... many are still to be pulled up though.  Peas - they were lovely and sweet, just too few of them and best of all....his runner beans, my most favourite veg... we can not eat them fast enough, they just keep on growing and growing and just when you think there can't possibly be anymore on the plants, there's huge crops of them.

We have got something growing though that we can't decide what it is.  He thought he'd written down what he'd planted, but we can't find.  He thinks it's cabbages, but they don't quite look like cabbages to me, so I thought maybe beetroot, but there's no purply colour coming up from the stem... we shall wait and see!

He's got sweetcorn that is beginning to take shape too - which he's well excited about.  All in all though, considering he's never grown anything before and our garden is really small so everything is in containers, I think he's done brilliantly and it's been such a pleasure eating fresh home grown produce.

Love to you all,

Sue xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Sue MJ said:


> We have got something growing though that we can't decide what it is. He thought he'd written down what he'd planted, but we can't find. He thinks it's cabbages, but they don't quite look like cabbages to me, so I thought maybe beetroot, but there's no purply colour coming up from the stem... we shall wait and see!


I planted a whole load of squashes, most of which died, and those that have survived, haven't done very well this summer. Anyway....The ones labelled mini squash, are enormous, just huge; the winter squash, looks awfully like a mini squash, the yellow oval ones, that I think are spaghetti squash, have an assortment of labels. They all taste delicious, so it probably doesn't matter.
And the butternut squash....well the plants aren't a lot bigger than when I put them in. I blame the weather, it has been dreadful this year. Not the fact that that it is my first year with a real garden.

I hope you enjoy your mystery plant

Lorna


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Uh oh, I  got  another  question  


Strawberry plants . 

My plants  are  still  green,  and have sent out  shoots , which I have potted. What  do I  do now?
Do I  throw theold  plants? How  do  keep the new plants  for  next  year?

And ideas  would be  great !  

Ta  Luv  Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want some strawberry plants   is it the wrong time of year to get them from a garden centre?


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

The gardening chat thread seems to have gone very quiet.  I cut some of my celery washed chopped it up, and dehydrated, so I can add to soups and stews this winter.  

I seem to have an over abundance of celery.  I have been cutting celery for a while.  I still have more to cut, and then the plants I cut last month have sprouted up from the roots, so I am slowly drowning in the stuff.

I am sure, there is law, that governs excess crops.  The crops you love, like yellow tomates, grow in minuscule amounts, and the plants you only want a small amount of, like celery, grow in excess!  Agghh!

Lorna


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

Do you have any tips on how to stop cats from using our flowerbed as its toilet?? We don't even own a cat but they all seem to use our garden! I've just planted some bulbs in there and dont want them dug up! 

Cheers! 

Jen


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

There are 3 options that are worth a try...  You could put some net over the area where you have planted the bulbs and then they won't be able to dig them up.  You could buy some peppery cat repellent stuff.  You sprinkle it on the soil and it is meant to deter them as they have a sensitive sense of smell.  Or if they really bug you, you could invest in an ultra-sonic cat scarer.  These simply emit a really high pitched noise which humans don't hear and it keeps them away.  I find I can hear these though, so you might need to switch it off when you're in the garden! 

HTH
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya C0nfused 

I  used some old  wire  trays from my plastic greenhouse,  once the soil  settles  again, they wont be so interested, but they do love freshly dug  soil lol  . Oh and a few bamboo canes  criss crossed over the  soil will  help put them off too 

Hope  thats  helpful 

Luv  Sue


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Jen, 

I bought "cat-off" from the garden centre.  It stopped that big ginger tom from digging up my freshly planted seedlings.

There are lots of other cat repellent products available at garden centre, you can try as well.  Just be warned if you get this stuff on you, all  animals will run a mile from you, including any relative's, furry pets.

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

This chat has gone a little bit quiet  

Just got my moving date  so I will be a regular on this chat now! Can't wait to get my hands on the new garden.

Next year I want blackberries, blueberries and strawberries in my garden. When will I get these from and what time of year??


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

>Next year I want blackberries, blueberries and strawberries in my garden. 
> When will I get these from and what time of year??

Not sure when to plant these, but it all depends what sort of plants you want.  Garden centres, in my experience, stock a small number of varieties, but get on line, and you will be blown away by the choices.

One word of warning blueberries like acid soil.  Pines, rhododendrons, etc. grow nicely with blueberries, but blackberries, and strawberries will die, if your soil is that acid.  And if your soil, is a nice Ph, and you can grow, toms, cabbage, blackberries, strawberries,  etc., your blueberries will die.  My blueberries are in pots of ericaecous compost.  Blueberries thrive in very acid soil.

I felt the chat was little quiet too.  I haven't yet, got round to getting the garden ready for winter, so  I must stop looking at next year's seed catalogues.  Bad Lorna.  But it's fun 

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lorna,

You keep looking at those catalogues if you want too  

How will I check the PH of my soil?? I was thinking of keeping the strawberries in pots anyway


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

You can get soil testing kits from garden centres. 
Or 
you try to work out what sort of soil you have from the plants you have. My plot used to covered with brambles, nettles (a sign of fertility), and other weeds, so it is probably an average Ph of about 6.5. Also the plot I am working on is heavy clay, and so more likely to be very slightly alkaline (Ph 6.7/6.8 ) rather than acid. I haven't done a soil test. I just bunged plants in, in a rather random and haphazard fashion. Was this why some things didn't grow? Or was it the 3 months of rain, and one month of overcast skies this summer?

If you have chalk soil, your soil will be alkaline, and so grow brassicas, cabbage, sprouts, cauli, and so on. My understanding, and remember I only got my first proper garden this year, is that you should grow plants appropriate to your soil type. But there do seem to be loads of plants that will work, in most gardens. My approach is give it a whirl and see what happens.

The RHS site has some info on soil type

http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0106/soiltype.asp

Hope this helps

Lorna

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Saila,

For years, before I had a real garden, I read things on the web. I lurked, and still lurk on Homesteading boards, like Homesteading Today.

My stereotypical view of homesteaders, is that they are trying to grow as much of their own food, as possible, so there are lots of ideas on gardening. Having grown the food, they need to preserve it. Many live off the beaten track, so info on alternative power sources, etc. In fact, how to do what Dick Sawbridge and his family are trying to do, in "It's Not Easy Being Green", but without the TV hype.
And on top of that, many homesteaders, seem to have very little money, so they are doing all this on a shoestring. Lots of tip on doing things for less. Making meals for pennies and so on.

I have picked up many ideas and tips. This year, I grew my potatoes in bottomless boxes. As they grew, I added another box, and more soil. No earthing up, and you just lift the boxes to harvest. Really easy. It actually makes sense, because potatoes are stem fruiting plants, and the longer the stem, the more potatoes you get. My neighbour, who has been gardening for years, and is considered the village's best gardener, was amazed (and jealous) of what I was doing. He is going to grow potatoes upwards next year. Everyone, on the gardening BBs, talks about growing potatoes in old tyres, so I didn't realise, I was doing novel..
I think the lousy weather, the fact I had no time to tend the garden, etc., were just two of the reasons, it didn't work as well as everyone claims. I got very large potatoes, but not many of them. I will have another go next year, and see, if I can get lots of potatoes. The potatoes, by the way, tasted fantastic. Best baked potato, I have had in a long time!

Yes, you do have to get the occasional crank, on Homesteading BBs, who moved out to their own land, to escape, whoever is watching them. You get odd balls on all boards, me for instance, on this one. IMO, the internet is a fantastic source of info, if you filter out what works for you and what doesn't.

Why do I garden? Main reason, it's fun. I could spend hours, all day, pottering around my garden. Feed the children? Well I do have to sometimes. Husband can get his own food.
More reasons? I find, things like sugar snap peas, carrots(which I didn't plant till late June), etc. taste so sweet when first picked. Other things have more taste, although...... the celery had a bit too much taste. That's headed for casseroles, mixed with mash, etc. to lessen the taste.
You can also grow more unusual things. I tried to grow lots of different types of squash this year, but the weather was against me. Toms, cucumbers, courgettes, and so on, also did very badly this year, as there was too little sun. But, what I grew was delicious.
Having said, I like to grow unusual crops, I can't say, I've tried growing bananas yet 
http://www.davids-exoticplants.co.uk/musafamily.htm 
Oh by the way, if you try, they're not yellow, they're blue.

Certainly this year, I didn't grow a garden to save money. I grew most of my veg from plants rather than seed, a more expensive way to do stuff. Also, we moved into our brand new, unfinished house in February, and so I didn't have any kind of garden till end of April. It was June before I got most of the plants in, and what with the rotten weather, things didn't grow. And then I had to buy stuff like canes, netting and so on. The netting was essential. I didn't realise, just how much wildlife there was around here, Monjacks(deer), rabbits, pigeons, slugs, etc., so lots got eaten. The big ginger tom, kept digging stuff up. Grrrh! So all in all, the garden cost me more to grow, than I reaped in food.
And now I am trying to preserve things - for instance apples. which I got for free. It is definitely much, much cheaper to buy a jar of apple sauce from Tescos, than to make it yourself. But I enjoy cooking, so for me, preserving stuff is also fun.

Have fun gardening. I hope you enjoy your blackberries, strawberries, and blueberries.

Lorna


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hello  

budding  gardeners (  get it  budding? )  

A quick question,  potted the shoots from my strawberry plants  this year, ( as instructed by someone? ) . What do I do with them till next year?  Do I let them  dies off?  Keep them in the  shed ?  Anyone got any ideas?

Ta  

luv  sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

suedulux said:


> budding gardeners ( get it budding? )


  

Sue ~ I am not too sure sweetie but the answer to this question will interest me too! 

Lorna ~ Thank you for all the wonderful info! I subscribe to amateur gardening magazine too which is good. I will definately be doing the potatoes next year as I adore baked potatoe. Don't disappear, I will be pestering you for questions  When do you get your seed potatoes and where from??


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

>When do you get your seed potatoes and where from

Last year, I bought mine from the local garden centre. One bag of about 9 seed potatoes. I planted them in March, and got about 3kg of potatoes out of that bag. I feel I should have done better, but who knows. I only planted "Late Maincrop" this year.

Next year I am going to buy my seed potatoes, from Thompson and Morgan, the Beginners Collection
http://potatoes.thompson-morgan.com/list/first-early
and I might buy some Fir Apple as well.
I want a few earlies, a few a bit later, and the Fir Apple is a few "Late Maincrop" as well. If I buy my potatoes on-line from other companies, I get 3 kg of seed pots, and I only want to plant a few of each type.
I am still at the stage of experimenting with plants. I plant a little of this, and a little of that and see what happens. I don't want too much of one item. I want to find out what it tastes like first, whether it will grow, and so on, before I plant masses next year.
I am "a plant it in the ground, and see what happens kind of person"

I am currently planning to buy the rest of my seeds from Dobies. I think the prices for most seeds are a bit cheaper at Dobies. And on top of that, everything I have so far bought from Dobies has been of high quality. I bought a ton of veggie plants from them last year, and they all arrived in perfect condition. Plants I bought from some other companies, shall we say, needed a lot of TLC.
The only problem with the plants that I bought from Dobies, was that they didn't arrive till June, and what with the rotten summer, some of them never really produced much. That and the Monkjacks (deer) ate the broccoli.
So I am going to trying growing veggies from seed this year.

I will probably be buying some flower plants from Dobies, for a small area of flower beds.

And then I want to have another go at growing squash, This year was a wash out, in every sense of the word. I have found Tozers http://www.tozerseedsdirect.com/seeds/C092-squashgourds.php which sell a bunch of different types of squash seeds. I only want to plant maximum 4 of a few varieties, so 25 seeds might be too much. I might go back to Roguelands, http://www.seedfest.co.uk/
to buy seed. They were very cheap last year, but took about 6 weeks to come. Roguelands is in the USA.
Roguelands only sell Heirloom/Open Pollinated/Heritage/whatever name you use, seeds. 
Companies like Dobies tend to sell hybrid seeds. Hybrid seeds have good disease resistance, high producers, etc., but you have to buy new seed very year. If you gather seed from hybrid plants, and then plant it, you it will end up with several different sorts of plants, as the seed will have reverted to its unhybridised state.
If you grow Heirloom plants from seed, and you harvest and process the seeds correctly, you can then grow more plants, of the same kind, next year and the year after. In theory you never have to buy seed again. It's something I would like to learn, but I don't have time now. There is an art to seed saving, you have to learn.
Heirloom plants, can be, but are not always, more picky about growing conditions, and they may not produce as much as a hybrid. Some of those hybrid tumbling toms, look like all tomatoes, and very little leaf. An heirloom tomato plant will have lots of leaves, as well as tomatoes. The higher acidity of heirloom toms may mean that they are a better choice for bottling, but "Preserving The Harvest", is a whole 'nother subject.....

Sorry, I seem to have wandered off the subject of where to get potato seed.

Lorna

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

We all seem to of gone quiet! How are your gardens going? xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Saila,

> We all seem to of gone quiet! How are your gardens going?
Well the celery I chopped right down, is growing back up again. I wouldn't mind, but I am inundated with the stuff, and I don't really like celery. I am having to try a zillion ways of disguising it. Husband goes, what is the green stuff in the mashed potatoes, celery of course.
As to the rest, well the Brussels sprouts are still tiny, and it looks like I have some fist sizes cauliflowers. I will probably harvest them soon, so I can get on and get the garden ready for this year's plants.

I need to move the compost heap and more of the top soil, but that will have to wait till after half term. At half term, I have the twins birthday party, with about 30 children attending, and then a gazillion relatives are descending on us, and I have to find beds for them. Eek!
I am not too worried, about not having done the garden, as last year, we moved on February 15th, with no garden. It took until mid April, for the people to come and do some work on the muddy bomb site (well that is what it looked like), but I still managed to a garden in. OK I could have done with better weather, and very little grew, because of the lack of sun. The one thing that did really well, was that **** celery.
Last year, I ordered dozens of plants, and they arrived so late, I just put them in any old place. That makes it harder to do crop rotation, but it also doesn't help that hubby keeps having "plans" for my veggie garden, so as soon as I think something can go there , it can't hubby needs the space.
This year I will try and grow stuff from seed. I want to get the green houses up, but I need to tie them to the fence, to stop, my mini greenhouses from blowing away in the wind. So I need to buy some rope. I did have some, but hubby desperately needed some for a really important job. He promptly cut my long lengths in half..... So I need to buy some more.

I have ordered some raise beds from Linkabord http://www.linkabord.co.uk/shop/products.asp?cid=1 We have heavy clay soil, so I can't really grow root crops. Last year, I went to Tesco, and bought a whole load of their 99p, black boxes. I knocked the bottoms out, filled with soil, and trialled some root crops in those. It was dead easy to harvest, well what was left, after every critter in the universe, had eaten their fill! I am going to mix egg shells with the soil this year to stop the slugs eating stuff, and cover *everything* with bird protection netting.
Oh brassicas I will use butterfly netting, and carrots, carrot fly protection mesh.
This year, I have bought some double height raised beds, to grow parsnips and Swedes, carrots, and leeks, and Chinese and Jerusalem Artichokes. Not sure about Jerusalem Artichokes, they are supposed to an acquired taste, and once you plant them, you harvest them forever. They are often considered a weed.
I have also bought some cloches, which I will use to harvest some early crops. I want to plant Spinach, under my super cloche, http://www.ferndale-lodge.co.uk/pd_564356.htm 
and I have some Longrow cloches for another early harvest. Another year where the veggies/fruit costs more to grow, that I would pay in the supermarket!
For early veg, I am thinking Chinese cabbage, early caulis, and get some patty pans and crook necks under there as well. Patty pans and crook necks are summer squash. Courgettes are summer squash, so think yellow, green, and orange courgettes.
I will put the cloches, where the shed is going to go, and the early crops will be done, by the time, hubby gets round to putting down the shed. Well the summer squash will still be growing, but by then hopefully the stuff in the main garden will be growing.
Once the spinach has bolted, and the Chinese cabbage is done, I can use the cloches to grow melons.

I wasn't going to grow melons, but I ordered 100 packets of lucky dip seeds for 15 pounds from Roguelands http://www.seedfest.co.uk/ and ended up with 5 packets of melon seeds. I have every type of tomato seed from small black plum tomatoes, to the ginormous 1.5 pound Pink Bradley tomatoes. I also went to our local garden centre, and found a whole load of seeds at 69p and 99, so bought those, and they came with free seeds.......
After all this, I only, need to buy some squash seeds, and broad bean seeds, and my tubers - Chinese and Jerusalem Artichokes and potatoes.
I have put another order into Roguelands, and ordered loads of winter and summer squash seeds, and added some more cold climate tomatoes - things like lemon pear tomatoes, and at the end I tacked on a packet of Kohlrabi seeds(68p). That will be another experiment this year.
If anyone else orders from Roguelands, there are two things you need to know. Firstly the company is in the USA, and they are a bit slow processing orders, so it takes 4-8 weeks for your seeds to arrive. The second thing you need to know is this company *only* supplies Heirloom seeds. You don't get that many seeds in a packet, but as I only want to plant a few of each sort of plant, it doesn't matter to me.
You are supposed to use your heirloom seeds to grow plants from which you raise more seed, so you end up with lots of seed, and no need to buy seed ever again. I haven't got time this year to learn seed saving, so I am going to use them, just like hybrid seeds you get in a garden centre
I have already said I will get the rest of my seeds from Dobies, http://www.dobies.co.uk/default.aspx but I am tempted to buy the red potatoes you can get from Alan Romans, http://www.alanromans.com/p-1888-highland-burgundy-red.aspx

I have my "free" apple tree from Copella, to plant, cost me 1.40 postage costs. And I am going to see, if I can dig another hole for a plum tree and order that.

Inside, I decided I wanted some spring greens. I started wanting an Aerogarden http://www.aerogarden.co.uk/ was 104 pounds, now 120 pounds, and each seed kit for the Hydroponics system, is 15 pounds. And according to the reviews you can't grow much. So I then came across earthboxes. The real McCoy is 30 pounds http://www.growyourown.co.uk/Store/EarthBox/EarthBoxSupportSystem0008.aspx and not very big. So I went looking at the loads of sites, that tell you how to build your own, but I could never seem to get put to buy the bits.
So I am now back to a Tesco black box, cost one pound, filled partly with earth from the garden, and some soil out a grow bag (2 pounds will do another box), with some lettuce seeds (2 pounds, will do many more boxes). I bought a Pro seeder, http://www.ferndale-lodge.co.uk/pd_556515.htm , which allows me to plant one lettuce seed at a time. Very fiddly and time consuming to use, but it allows me to use so much less seed. I can plant seeds at any spacing I want so less thinning out, and less waste.
I also bought a Magic seeder, but it doesn't work for small seeds. Well at least I couldn't get it to work for small seeds.
I have also bought a cheap light from B&Q, and a low energy full spectrum light bulb, to provide light for the lettuce. At the moment the lettuce seems to be growing stalks, but not many leaves!

I have also put some mung beans in a jar, rinsed with water. I have to rinse the seeds 3 times a day, and in a few days time, I will have some beans shoots. I like mine, when they're only one inch long. I don't like bean shoots from the supermarket. I am just difficult!

So that is where I am now. So how is everyone else getting on?

Lorna

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to go to the garden centre tonight I want to grow some strawberry plants and hope they have some at Focus

xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ladies,hope u dont mind me asking a bit of advice. We were wanting to start the garden this year but have no idea what to start, its basically a blank canvas - grass and 6 ft fence right round. We want to block out the fence to give us privacy as u can see through the gaps etc, we were thinking connofors at the bottom, but not sure - we dont really know whats what lol. we wanted something for the fence that we share with the neighbours - but dont want to be sitting too near connifors lol. I want it all to be private but im thinking there would be too many trees - down each side and at the bottom? maybe a nice selection of big trees smaller trees bushes etc. Does any1 have any ideas or know of any good websites/magazines that show pictures so i can get ideas.Im looking for a landscaped,easy maintained,pretty, peaceful look with waterfalls nice stones etc but mostly to be private and not to see through the gaps in fence etc,im finding it hard to visualise
thanks
dq x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi DQ. I can't think of anything sweetie... I am not that much of a great gardner   One of our our keener green fingered members should be along soon  

I planted cherry tomatoes, petunias and sweetpeas over the weekend   I also bought some trailing plants from B&Q and am hoping for better weather to do a hanging basket   Ooo almost forgot, got some maris piper seed potatoes too!

xxxxxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I ordered some Broad bean, mangetout, and sugar snap peas yesterday.  Going try and order some fruit trees today.  I am going to go with my original choices.

Everyone where I live says go to this nursery (near where we live), they are the best.  We went there and the "fruit man" wasn't there.  So they gave us a list of the trees they do.  So now I need to go through the list to work out which type of tree it is, eating or cooking; when it blooms;  when it fruits; which sort of rootstock it is on, etc.,etc..  I have got so little time at the moment, and if I don't decide *now*, I will lose the opportunity to plant any trees, for this year.

What with the twins  birthday party last weekend. 30+ children came.  And every relative under the sun, plus partners coming to stay this weekend, I just haven't got time to keep going back and forth to the garden centre, just in case they have trees I might find useful.

Still got to get potatoes; and Chinese and Jerusalem artichokes.  But I am waiting, till I have somewhere to put those.  Hubby keeps having "plans" for my vegetable plot, so it currently on the move.  I can start say broad beans, despite the fact I don't know where they will be, but I can't start potatoes, till they have a permanent home!

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am growing my potatoes in pots  

I have 2 fruit trees in my garden, I think they are apples. How will I find out what kind of apple they are?

xxxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

> I have 2 fruit trees in my garden, I think they are apples. 
> How will I find out what kind of apple they are?

My guess is that you wait till they fruit, and then try to work out what they are by comparing the fruit with pictures on the internet. Also have a picture of the tree, and some leaves, as well, to do a comparison.

Or find a knowledgeable friend

or do an internet search, and find a tree expert, and send them photos, leaves, and fruit, and see what they come with.  Oh, by the way, you have to pay 'em.  That is what we did to identify one of our trees, a Turners Oak.

Lorna

Ps I can't grow potatoes in pots.  Hubby would never allow a potato pot on "his" patio, so I have to grow potatoes (in pots or not) on the vegetable plot, and as I am not sure where that will be.......


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya fellow  gardeners, 

Wow you all seem  to know  what ya wanna  do ! 

I'm after  ideas  of  veg  to  grow, I've only done carrots , beetroot ( which is still in the  ground , cos  didnt  know what to  do  with them! )  and  potwtos !  Did potatos in a big  bucket type tub thing, great  success, just  tried it  sort of hit and miss,  but  was  good .

I have ordered  some  raised  bed  plastic plank things  from a link  provided on here ,  that  way  i  wont have to bend over  so  far,  no excuse  now  eh?

The  thing  is I  dont like  broad  beans, so  wont be  doing them ,  would like to  do assorted  lettuce , pick and  eat, like I did y
last year , but was  given seedlings,  so  dont know  where to ge them from, anyone  seen them ?
I planted  2  minorette  ( long  thin trees, only  2-3 apples per  branch)  apple  trees and one pear tree, winter 2006.  Dont really know  what I'm doing with  them .  
The pear  didnt  fruit , even tho I  wa told it  was  self fertilising  ( no that  not the  word ! ) ...pollenating  ( thats  it ! lol ) 

Any suggestions  would be appriciated  

Luv  Sue


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I have bought one of those minarette trees, this year. I did a quick web search on them. My quick search, and there may be more info out there that I haven't found yet, is that in a pot, the trees are a bit like Bonsai, they need a lot of attention. They drink enormous quantities of water, and need to be feed well.

They take about 3 years before they bear decent amounts of fruit, but the trees will only bear fruit, if you constantly feed and water them.

It is much better to plant them in the ground, but I guess if you have to use a pot, perhaps use an earthbox. Do a web search on "earthbox, make you own", and be deluged with thousands of hits. In my spare time (what's that?) I would love to have a go at making an earthbox.

Or I found a product today, I am thinking of buying an Easy to Grow Kit, http://www.greenfingers.com/superstore/product.asp?dept_id=3030&pf_id=LS2441D
self watering, self feeding system.

or maybe use a soilless hydroponic system. Again lots of ideas on the web for self build systems.

Well let's get the millions of relatives out of the way first!

Lorna, who has only had a garden for one year


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

If you don't know what do with the beetroot, apart from cook it and slice it in salads, then you could go to goggle, and type in beetroot recipes, or recipes beetroot. You should get a whole load of ideas, like Borsch, beetroot soup. I personally can't stand beetroot, so I will only plant a small amount for hubby to have. One of those packets, that came in the 100 packs of seeds for 15 pounds!

> would like to do assorted lettuce , pick and eat, like I did last year, 
> but was given seedlings, so don't know where to get them from, 
> anyone seen them ?

It is fairly easy to grow your own seedlings. IMO, you can get a much wider variety of plants. I have got Simpson black lettuce to grow. OK it was another of those packets, that came in the 100 packs of seeds for 15 pounds.

On the other hand last year, as we had just moved in, I ordered all my plants from Dobies, http://www.dobies.co.uk/pl_P-VEG_.htm Dobies sent me, well packaged healthy plants, unlike some companies, I could mention! Unfortunately, they very late coming, like mid June. And what with the awful summer, hardly anything grew. If I had grown them myself, I would have got things in a month earlier.
You can also get plants from a garden centre.

This year, I am going to plant Ruby Swiss chard, and leaf beet spinach. I pick the small leaves for salad, and the larger ones, I steam, and eat, or stir fry. I find with lettuce, I only have to forget to water it once, and it dries out and goes bitter.
I will also plant Chinese cabbage, grown from seed. I had fantastic success with the 4 Chinese cabbage I grew last year, so I am planning to plant more this year. Watch out for them all being ready to eat at the same time!
And the other thing I am going to try for more of this year is Mangetout / Sugar snap pea. Mine never make it to the kitchen, they get eaten straight off the plant!

Have fun growing stuff.

Lorna, who must get back to make the house presentable for the relatives, who are coming.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Planting my rhodendron tomorrow and my new plum tree 

Seriously debating getting another plum tree as I do love them  

My seeds from alan romans arrived yesterday so I will plant them up this weekend.

Not too sure what salad seeds to pick from Alan Romans   I want the pick and go ones  

Sue ~ I didn't have any idea you need too of each plants to pollenate.... hope plum trees aren't like that


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

As far as I can gather some fruit trees are self fertile "don't need" a pollinator, and some are self sterile, do need pollinator.  But even self fertile, are better with another pollinator around.

And with apple trees, you have to work out, if they are diploid, need one other Apple tree, or triploid(Bramley?), need two other apple trees, to produce fruit.  My understanding is for those that need a pollinator, the other tree needs to be within one mile. Around here, I spot crab apple trees all over the place, and they are great pollinators.  

I am always on the look out for fruit trees, so I can beg the fruit.  Or in the case of the highways agency, village councils, whoever, who seem to have planted tons of fruit trees, and then leave it to rot, I just pick it.

My neighbour has several types of every sort of fruit tree.  My fruit trees will be planted within a hundred feet of his.  Also he keeps bees, so I should be OK for pollinators.

Next year I want to get bees too.  Well I wanted them this year, but have run out of time to learn about beekeeping and time to buy hives, and bees, so it will have to be next year, or the year after.....

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooo bees!! That sounds scary   I want some chicken but I can't afford an eglu just yet   Doing too much to the house at the moment...

Might get another plum tree but I won't know where to put 2   Will have to consider it

Getting DH who is off work to ring local garden centre and find out when they will have some perpetual strawberry plants in

xxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

OOhh Bees-that sounds wonderful    I have just started a 10 week course in Beekeeping, so interesting, if it wasn't for the little things, life as we know it wouldn't exist!! Great pollinators too! 

Am planning my garden around them this year, planting heather as they adore this, will fly up to 7 miles to find it, so will give them a helping hand, plus I want beautiful tasting honey  

Just planted beetroot and leeks over the weekend, broad beans I started in the greenhouse, now in their vege beds and a foot high. 

Hope you're all happy, has Custard been around?

Larkles
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooo that does sound interesting if they are good pollinators  

My only worry with bees is that I have a cattery in the garden and wouldn't want my cats getting stung  

DH wants the peas that you pop? I am on the lookout  

xxxxxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I finally got to plant something today. 

I got to put some peas seeds in pots.  Mind you my 6 year old decided to "help". 

I also got some onion seeds in my 100 packets of seeds for 15 pounds, so I planted a few Red Creole Onions seeds, and some Sweet Spanish white onion seeds.  And put the trays in the plastic greenhouse, which is tied to the fence to stop it blowing away.

Lorna


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

If any of u are looking for a gardener, my hubby does lawns and hedges....pm me lol xxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello gardeners  

Saila-"DH wants the peas that you pop? I am on the lookout" you want to be on the lookout for sugar snap peas
Cattery in your garden sounds interesting, do you breed cats or look after them?

Hi Lorna-well done for planting peas! Onions have never grown so not too sure if I have enough room, only greenhouse and 3 raised garden beds as soil is so bad, all clay here

Specialmum-where are you based? with dh not here have to "think"   about cutting lawn, seen him do it so often not sure if I can start the monster-petrol one!

Had to put the cloches out again over my beetroot & leeks, false weather start, should've known, lovely english unpredictable weather...

Larkles
x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

we live in st albans herts..he has a small business and i said where ever i go i will promote him lol xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Probably bit too far to London-good on you for supporting him!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I breed and show them, although I won't be doing much showing this year. I have decided to take a break to concentrate on the house. I might start campaigning them again for the winter season.

I will have to keep an eye out for sugar snap peas  

Can't wait my new mag amateur gardener should start being delivered soon  

xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

It's gone quiet again!

Well I have just finished putting the last of my spinach seeds in toilet roll pots. I put in some Mustard, and some Bloomsdale Savoy. Yep those 100 packet of seeds for 15 pounds! When the wind dies down, I'll put the trays in my plastic greenhouse, that is tied to the fence. I'll also add the tray, which has a few pots of Chinese cabbage, and Early Snowball Cauli.

I want to get some early crops in under cloches. I went out last weekend, intending to put up a cloche, so I could get some early spinach. I realised the best place for the cloche, was where the potatoes were last year. I earthed up the potatoes with grow bags last year, and so there is a mound of wonderfully fine soil. So I need to move that.

The most obvious place is into the raised beds I am going to use to grow root crops. My soil, is the clumpiest, stickiest clay, so I don't fancy digging carrots, or parsnips out of that. I then decided the raised beds need to go where the sweet corn went last year, and that is where, I had started to mound compost, left over top soil from building our house, etc. So that needed to be moved temporarily. Once the raised beds were built I could then move it back, to fill up the beds.

But before I can do that.... I feel like my garden is like that puzzle, you know the one with the muddled up picture, and you have to move the picture one square at a time to remake the picture. I guess, I could dig up the lawn, but that is my husband's pride and joy, and I want to make sure, I dig up enough, so I have room for the rest of the stuff I want to plant. And I have to work out which of those 100 packet of seeds, I am going to plant.

By Thursday evening, I had made the raised bed according to the picture, and filled it with compost and soil, that is lying around. I then worked out, the raised beds are a modular building system, and I can any size or shape bed I want. So I emptied some of the soil out, cannibalised one of the other raised bed kits, and made 2 separate beds, which were exactly what I wanted.

As I never got round to building the cloches, thank goodness with all this wind, I have started the crops I want to grow under the cloches in pots. I have got the hybrid spinach planted. And today I planted a few pots of heirloom spinach. We'll see which I like best.
Yesterday, I planted the Chinese cabbage, very easy to grow, and absolutely wonderful. I also planted a few early, fast growing cauli. I had hoped to have cauli last year, but it seems I got sent Spring cabbage plants instead of cauli. I did wonder why the plants weren't producing heads. Oh well the spring cabbage is so good, I eat most of it, before it ever gets in the steamer for tea.

Next week I want to finish off the raised beds for the carrots and parsnips, and plant some seeds. But if I am going to do that I think I need to buy some horticultural fleece to protect the crops from frost. And because I am going to mail order it, and pay postage and packing, it might be a good idea to buy some Enviromesh, to protect the root crops, and the leeks, from bugs eg:- carrot root fly.

Fleece is relatively inexpensive, but Enviromesh isn't, so I have spent some time looking around for the best price. I think I will order from N A Kays Horticulture http://www.kaysdiscountgarden.co.uk/1.html Its called "viromesh" on their web site, which might be why it didn't come up on a web search. I had to hunt through several links to find it.
I also need to order some more bits from Link-a- Bord to replace the ones I have used, plus some other bits, so I can build any size and shape raise bed I like. Next week's job.

So little time so much to do.

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow Lorna you are a busy bee!

All my seedlings are coming up swimmingly! I am still convinced I have planted everything to early  

xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo a plot to grow veggies in   I have to stick to pots incase I get fed up  

I need to do lots of repotting this weekend   Flowers and Veg

Alan romans is a good cheap place to get seeds  

xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting thread!!

http://counties.cce.cornell.edu/suffolk/grownet/vegetable-garden/vegcontn.htm

xxxxxx

/links


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

superstar84 

Great to  see ya on here  ! 

Looks like ya  gonna have  fun with ya  new  garden this  year .

Have a  good  read of  past posts on here  is ya  can ? I learnt soo much doing that  lol

If you've  got a  good veggie  growing  book , we  might  be asking you to look stuff up for us  

I have  lettuce  carrots and tomatos sprouting in my mini green house , and am about to  pot up  peas  runner beans  and onions .



Luv  Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

chantenay <-- I am definately buying some of these seeds to grow. They'll be fabby to grow in containers and they taste delicious!!

Are you growing in containers Sue?

xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

At the moment, I seem to have a stop start approach to gardening.  The weather hasn’t been brilliant, just a little bit windy and cold.

I did put the big cloche up, pegged it down, and tied it to the fence.  And then they announced that rather big storm.  The cloche stayed put thank goodness.   The plastic mini greenhouse, also stayed up, but it was a rather unusual shape, so I took all the trays of seedlings out, and rebuilt it today.

I finally got the raised beds ready for planting today, but it was so windy, and cold, I didn’t plant any seeds.  Something to do with needing to feel my fingers.  I am still waiting for the fleece to come to cover the crops over with, so that is another reason.  Yes, I do want everything to arrive the day after I order it.

Today, I got the last two fruit trees planted, a cherry and a plum.  I know it takes years for them to fruit, but at least the trees are in the ground.

I got out the Longrow cloches out their box to day, and built one.  Between the rain showers, I took one into the garden, and placed it.  I then realised, that once I pushed the cloche into the ground there was no way to a) plant anything in them, and b) water the plants.  The only way to do it is to pull the whole cloche out of the ground.  Fun, if you garden on heavy clay soils, like I do.
I pulled the end off the cloches, and used plastic box lids, to seal the ends.  At least I can water the Chinese Cabbage, I planted today.  Just 5 plants, but hopefully it will give me some early greens.
Why oh why, can’t it be warm, and sunny, and then I could really go to town on my garden.  Just checked the weather forecast, rain all weekend, and then not too bad, on Monday and Tuesday.  Guess what I am helping out in school, Monday and Tuesday.  Typical!

Have fun gardening everyone

Lorna

PS I love the idea of growing the red potatoes, and blue potatoes, Alan Romans sells.  Trouble is, I am not sure where to put them, in the garden.  Need a bigger garden, perhaps a field would do


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Saila

I have  a raised  bed  this year , so trying a few  vegies I've not done befere and I  plant lettuce  carrot and onions in the 2 ft wall we  have,  as its  close to the house .

I plant my spuds  in big plastic  tubs .

Fingers  crossed  eh? lol

Luv Sue


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Sades

> When you talk about mini greenhouses do you mean the little ones that cover grobags?

That sort of idea. The garden centres round here, sell, 2, 3, 4 and 5 stage mini greenhouses, that are made of moulded plastic, which you fit together.  And you can cover the greenhouses, with a plastic cover, or a fleece cover.  They make one that fits over growbags as well, or ones that are larger that you can walk into.

The problem is they are all very light weight, so one puff of wind and they blow away, so I have to tie them to something.  Not pretty, but it works.

Lorna


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

For once, I seem to have had a run at the garden.  Yesterday, I managed to get the carrot seeds, turnip seeds, and parsnip seeds in, covered in slug pellets, and netted to stop the birds eating the seeds.  It should also stop the local cats from digging up the seedlings, when they come up.  By the time I had finished, I was cold, and quite glad to stop.
Before I took off my coat, I went to check the post( we have a post box on the wall) , and discovered that I had been sent the Jerusalem and Chinese artichokes.  I left them in their box outside overnight.

This morning, after we had done homework, I decided to plant them.  I dug up the weeds, and harvested the one remaining spring cabbage.  I then built a 1 by 2 metre double height raised bed.  I put cardboard underneath to keep the weeds, and covered the cardboard with a bag of compost.  I then opened up the bag of Jerusalem artichokes, and started to lay them on top of the compost.
At this point I realised, that I had enough Jerusalem artichokes for a 5 metre row.  I was going to put both the Chinese and Jerusalem artichokes in the same bed, but I have ended up spreading the Jerusalem artichoke tubers, over the compost in the one, by 2 metre raised bed.
I had put 3 Tesco black boxes with the bottoms knocked out, at the end of the raised bed, and in those I was going to plant salsify, and beetroot (2 of those 100 packet of seeds).  Instead, I put the Chinese artichokes in those.
Everything is a bit jammed together, but never mind.  I then covered everything with 5 barrow loads of well rotted horse manure.  The instructions say the artichokes like soil with lots of goodies in it, and I think well rotted horse manure counts as that.

Now I just have to work out where I put the salsify, and beetroot.  Think that might go next to the turnips/swede raised bed.  That was going to be where the Swiss chard and leaf beet went, so where do I put those?  Why oh why do I always want to plant more than I have room for!

And after lunch, I built the two remaining Longrow cloches.  It is chucking it down with rain at the moment, so I am not going to go out and put the cloches in the garden.  The weather certainly seems to be a rollercoaster at the moment.  I got really hot working outside this morning, in my T-shirt.  No coat.

Anyone else doing any gardening at the moment?

Lorna


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

So how is everyone getting on with their gardening?  Says me looking at the 3 inches of snow outside.  Don't think I am going to go to church today, and join the Easter egg hunt!

How am I getting on?  Well, yesterday,  I did put a fleece blanket over the carrot seeds.  Pretty certain I won't get anything done to day, not even planting seeds.  I am still waiting for my seed order from the US.  I know they are slow(8weeks or so), but 10 weeks too long.  Why order from the states?  They're cheap, for the more unusual seeds.  £1.25(US) versus £3.50, or 67p(US) versus £2 something from a UK company.

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What US companys do you use Lorna??

I got all my toms, peas and baby sweetcorns potted up   Have trays full off seedlings though that need sorting out  

xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me again!! 

How crap is the weather!!  I have been looking for some trailing seeds today to make nice hanging baskets for the summer and on Friday (pay day  ) I have decided to buy the following, hopefully they'll arrive quick so I can get them seeded up quick!
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/1681/1 <-- possibly get from Alan Romans though as it's cheaper
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/2349/1 <-- The jury is still out on this one
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/1868/2
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/218/1 <---giving these a whirl
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/535/1
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/657/1
http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/product/824/1

I need to get a plastic greenhouse as I am sure I have lost the plastic cover off mine! I want to get my toms, peas and baby sweetcorn outdoors!

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Saila,

The company in the US I use is called Roguelands http://www.seedfest.co.uk/

This company *only* supplies heirloom seeds. Heirlooms tend not to be as prolific as hybrid, but then you can seed save with heirlooms. You grow the plants let them run to seed, collect the seed dry it, and use it next year. And next year you collect more seed, and so on, so you never have to buy seeds again.
Sounds really simple, doesn't it? Well at least until you start reading the instructions on how to do it. That is why I am using the heirloom seeds like hybrids - buy new next year.

The big disadvantage with them is that they are in the US, and the seeds take around 6 weeks to come. I ordered some on January 12th, and they are still not here, that is 10.5 weeks. Not a problem yet, as I shouldn't plant any of this stuff till April anyway. If you order seeds from them now, they will be here at the end of May.
Another disadvantage, is that I can't get them to respond to the one email I sent. OK the seed order wasn't very much, but I would still like to know where my seeds are.

One further comment is, the packets of seeds might be cheap, but in some packets they don't put that many in the packet. Some packets contain more seeds, some less. Less is not a problem for me. This is only my second year of gardening, and I am still trying stuff out, so I plant a few from one packet and a few from another packet, just to see, if I like something.

I do like the fact that I can buy seeds, from Roguelands, for my climate, like they sell cold weather toms - black Russian plum , or yellow pear. Last summer, when the weather was so awful, those would have grown and produced toms. The tomato plants I bought from my local garden centre didn't produce any until September. Very late.

Also in the 100 packets of lucky dip seeds for 15 pounds, I have got Siberian Kale, which should grow however harsh the winter.

Another thing you may, but probably won't have to consider, is import duty. If you spend over 18 pounds, I think it is, you can be liable for import duty on stuff imported to the UK. You would need to order about 15-20 packets of seeds to hit that much with Roguelands. If you do pay import duty, you will end up paying the Post Office, 8 pounds handling charge on top of the duty. As P&P is only a pound or so, it is worth splitting any big order you do into lots of little ones to avoid paying import duty.
You might think the Post Office's 8 pounds handling charge is a rip off, but is peanuts compared to what some companies charge.

There are two reasons I order from outside the EU.
Firstly, I can get stuff. Quite frankly, I can't buy some of the things I want from the UK, or from within the EU. For instance, I want to get a broadfork for the garden. The only place I can buy one of those is from something like an Amish store in the US.
and
Secondly, with the dollar so low, it is relatively cheap to do so, even when I am stung an excessive handling charge, and import duty, I can still end up quids in.

Hope this helps,

Lorna

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh I forgot to mention, when you order form Roguelands, they send you not just your order, but some extra seeds as well.  Some are really good, like the Russian tomatoes, or black lettuce seeds I got.

On the other hand, I did end up with jilo (pronounced Zeeloh), large tropical plant, that adds bitterness to Brazilian cooking!

Lorna


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well wasn’t today glorious.  I thought the weather forecast was for rain and high winds for the next few days.  Obviously I got it wrong.

I managed to plant the mangetout out and cover with fleece.  And also planted out the first early, and second early potatoes.  Earlier this week, I got the broad beans out and under fleece, and got the spinach planted under the large cloche.

Gosh that cloche is big.  I have planted loads and loads of spinach, and there is still masses of room for more stuff.  Perhaps I’ll try putting some Kohl Rabi in what is left over.  Yes another lets plant a few seeds, and see what crop I get.  It might be wonderful.  Or not as the case could be.

I was looking in my plastic greenhouses trying to work out what was left to plant.  Three early caulis, I think.  All that space must be time to plant some more seeds.

I also looked at my garden, and thought all that hard work, I do hope something comes up.  What happens if it never grows?  I think I had a paranoid moment.  Mind you a garden really is a project of hope.  I drop the seeds into soil, and hope they grow and flourish.

So anyone else get any gardening done this weekend? 

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought it was going to be crappy weather too  

I didn't get any gardening done   I tried dragging my old plastic greenhouse out but all the plastic was ripped so I am waiting for my mum to get me a new one <-- I am not being lazy   She is just going to that shop this week.

Got some carrot seeds so going to plant them up....  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG I have an allotment!!!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Yay  gon on ya hon ,

looks like ya  got  allotment plans to make  !

luv  sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

it's so scary  

xxxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Saila,

So how is your allotment going?

I seem to be coming to a grinding halt on the garden, as the weather is still so cold.  I have got in the crops I harvest next September, as in the carrots / potatoes / Chinese artichokes, and the ones I harvest in the winter, like parsnips / Jerusalem artichokes.  I have also got some early crops under some cloches, like spinach / cabbage / patty pans.  And I have put out the hardy crops like broad beans.

What I seem to have got stuck on is the summer crops, tomatoes, winter squash, more brassicas, and the winter greens like Brussels.  And I need to think about planting some flower seeds, for my two tinsy tiny flower beds, bordering the patio.

My garden is slightly exposed, and it is so cold and windy, I can't seem to get up the energy to go outside, and do anything.

Anyone got any an injection of enthusiasm?

Lorna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was meant to take it on with a friend and unfortuntely it didn't materialise that way   She changed her mind and it was too much for me to take on alone so i didn't get it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How is everyones allotments going??


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello ..i forgot about this thread... 



Saila said:


> How is everyones allotments going??


thought I'd reply to that 

blimey its a busy busy time of year down there.. we've recently got a poly tunnel 6' x 10' its great but gets way to hot when its sunny but great for raising seedlings.

still haven't planted my carrots, beets, spinach etc  tis difficult with a 6 wk old  but managed 3 hours up there the other day ...

need to get some cages /netting up to stop the pesky pidgeons as the've eaten all my cavalo  so got some seedlings that need going out but not till that's sorted!

in the tunnel we have... cornflowers, poached eggs , marigolds, stocks, tagetes, sweet peas ermmm like my 

and cabbages, cavalo, loads of different sorts of toms, cucumbers, squash, aubergines, several sorts of chillies, runner beans, drawf beans, basil, sweetcorn,

these will all want planting out in the next few weeks.. eek

done a whole bed of salad stuff ..can't wait for that 

missed out sorting the raspberries and currant bushes so they've gone ferral this year 

reckon we've got lots of rat runs  so will have to use a bait box I reckon they've tunneled all around the asparagus  and compost bins .. bit scared cause of LO.

ok that's my babble! 
saila hows the allotment planning going?
any other allotment'ers out there??


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Saila, 
I was sorry to read you didn't get your allotment.

Alisha,

I don't have an allotment I have a vegetable plot in the back garden.   How is it going?  I have been busy bunging stuff in, like mad.  I have now got most things in. I put the cucumbers in, early this week, right at the end of the hot spell.   Unfortunately it was too late in the hot spell, and too early in May, and most have white leaves, so will probably die.  So I have put some more seeds in.

Having got most stuff in, I am just waiting for it to grow.  I still have some more broad beans to go in, but it has been a busy week.  Once the broad beans are in, I am then into jamming the last few plants in.  The 6 Chinese cabbage, the 6 or so caulis/cabbage plants, and the 9 spaghetti squash plants!  Each spaghetti squash plant grows to 10 ft in length.
I think I planted too many seeds.  

Did I forget to mention, I also need to find homes for: the 30 brussel sprout plants, the 30 early purple sprouting plants, the 40 Kale plants, and the one more pink banana squash, that grows to 30ft in length! And as I got some melon seeds in my 100 packets of seeds for 15 pounds, I have planted some of those too. Now where do I plant those? 

This week the potato plants have gone crazy.  I really must earth them up.

On the success side, we ate some turnips I harvested this week.  The spinach has come up(success) and promptly bolted(not such a success) 

Lorna


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh no! I got up this morning to discover that yet another Pink Banana seed has sprouted, so I now have two Pink banana squash plants to put in the garden.

Why oh why do when I planted the first lot of pink banana seeds did only one sprout, and now I have planted some more, they are all coming up?

Lorna


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I picked and ate some sugar snap peas today.    OK it was only 8 pods, but boy were they sweet.  Twin2 loved them.

I even found homes for the two pink banana squash plants, and 2 of the spaghetti squash.   And one of the other pink bananas has a flower on it, so, with a bit of luck and no high winds, I might have banana squash to eat in July.  Or is that counting my chickens before they hatch!

And I finally got the potatoes earthed up.  OK they will grow a bit more, so there is more earthing up to do, but I got the first lot of earthing up done.

Now all I have to think about is where to put the 6 Chinese cabbage plants, the other 7 spaghetti squash plants, the 30 brussel sprout plants, the 30 early purple sprouting plants, and the 40 Kale plants  

And I might have planted too many tomato plants.  Not sure about that.  I lost a whole load by planting out too early, so I guess I have some tomato plants to replace those that don't make it.

Lorna


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Lorna said:


> Saila,
> I was sorry to read you didn't get your allotment.
> lorna


sorry i must of misread something saila

lorna you are a busy one with your veg patch.. wish we had a garden bigger enough ..like you have planted too many of everything.. you can never have enough tommy's though! you need to keep spinach well watered to stop bolting but spec yuo know that.. 

the poly tunnel is bursting at the seams with stuff to be plantd out .. but can't find the time.. ahhh
raspberry/currant bushes framed area is looking like a jungle  .. will be amazed if we get fruit this year..
need to make brassica frames as pidgoens are helping themselves and butterflies too   sowed the root bed, salad bed andcougettes are in.. dp has dug trenches for r. beans which are hardening off.. so not doing too bad with LO in tow 
happy gardening folks


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  looks like  ya  all  getting on well  with ya veg.

I have  planted  strawbs  in my raised bed  for the first  time, they're  fruiting,  but there's aphids all over the  new leaves,  apart from blasting them  with the  hose pipe , is there anything else I can do about them. Now the fruit is  forming I'm guessing the choise is limited ?

Luv  sue


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

suedulux said:


> I have planted strawbs in my raised bed for the first time, they're fruiting, but there's aphids all over the new leaves, apart from blasting them with the hose pipe , is there anything else I can do about them. Now the fruit is forming I'm guessing the choise is limited ?
> 
> Luv sue


squishing them with your fingers..  by squeezing the leaves, running your fingers over them how about companion planting.. getting some french marigolds next to them or poached egg flowers.. something that hover flies like and ladybirds ...sunflowers are brilliant for attracting the goodies


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

You could try a very weak soap solution, but only use either a horticultural insecticidal soap such as Savona or a weak solution of Ecover's dish washing liquid.

Hope that helps,
Jen
xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Alisha    ta  hon  great  idea !  will  give it a go  

custard    ta  hon,  will  try  the  squishing  thing  from Alisha  first ,  then  will  get  the solutions  out  lol


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142806.0


----------

